# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #913 ngia, Ζωγράφου

## ngia

Η τοπολογία του κόμβου έχει ως εξής:
Ένα κατευθυντικό interface, με grid 19dBi, ssid=awmn-715-913, mac 0080C8035254, ip=10.26.122.3, 900+, σε client mode για σύνδεση point to point με το varda (715) (με throughput γύρω στα 500Κbytes/sec)
Ένα ομοιoκατευθυντικό interface, με grid 12dBi, ssid=awmn-913, mac 0080C80350CB, ip=10.26.122.5, CH 1, 900+, για παροχή πρόσβασης σε clients
Tα παραπάνω καθώς και δύο PC (oxi 24/7 με ip 10.26.122.10 , 10.26.122.20 με http server) πέφτουν σε switch.
Για λεπτομέρειες δείτε στην nodedb.

To routing το αναλαμβάνει ο κόμβος του varda (άρα δεν χρειάζετε να έχω pc se 24/7) , το ίδιο και το DHCP, με range από 20..50
Το gateway είναι 10.26.122.1 στον κόμβο του vardas.

Στη διεύθυνση http://hack-box.net/temp/RoofView/ έχω βάλει φωτογραφίες , ίσως από κει μπορείται να ελέγξετε το line of sight (αν σας βλέπω, με βλέπετε)
Περιοχές ζωγράφου, γουδί, αμπελόκηποι λογικά θα μπορούν να επιτυγχάνουν σύνδεση
Αν θέλετε επιχειρείστε σύνδεση.
Για δοκιμές μπορείτε να δείτε τους http servers στα 10, 20, ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο, για δοκιμές προσωπικά χρησιμοποίησα τον http του 10.2.4.45

----------


## jason

Ωραίος, πολύ ωραίος!
opeNode clients δέχεσαι?

 ::

----------


## ioworm

...κάτσε να έρθουν οι συσκευούλες (6 more days), να χαλαρώσουμε και λίγο από την εξεταστική, και θα κάνουμε ένα link που θα φυσάει...  ::

----------


## ngia

> opeNode clients δέχεσαι?


φυσικά, μάλιστα εκτός από opeNode και closeNode και semiNode 




> κάτσε να έρθουν οι συσκευούλες (6 more days), να χαλαρώσουμε και λίγο από την εξεταστική, και θα κάνουμε ένα link που θα φυσάει...


Μπορούμε (μάλον στο απώτερο μέλλον) να κλείσουμε ένα ωραίο δακτύλιο με μια τέτοια ζεύξη

----------


## MerNion

giati to AP sou mou dinei ip sto 192.168.0.x ?? oti routing kai na kanei o vardas an to AP sou mou dinei sto 192. kai esi exeis ta link sou me ton varda sto 10. apokliete ego na do ton varda.. edo den blepo tora tpt!
ektos kai an kano ego kati lathos.. ego exo balei na perno ip apo dhcp.. an balo karfoto ena ip sto 10.26.122.x kai gateway monos mou einai poli pithano na doulepsei.. alla etsi opos einai tora oxi..

----------


## ngia

Λάθος μου, μόλις τώρα το διόρθωσα. Είχα σε κάποιο pc DHCP να μοιράζει διευθύνσεις από 192.168.0. Τώρα κατάργησα όλες τις διευθύνσεις 192.168.0 και τις άλλαξα με 10.26.122. 
Τώρα υπάρχει περίπτωση αν ενεργοποιειθεί internet connection sharing στο pc που είναι συνδεμένο στο internet (to 20) να δώσει αυτό dhcp με gateway to 10.26.122.20
Αν έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα βάζε στατικές με gate το 10.26.122.1 και δουλεύει περίφημα (δοκιμαζε να βαλεισ στατικες απο 50 ως 62 μιασ και το δηψπ δουλευει 20 με 49)

----------


## MerNion

loipon.. ekana dokimes pali.. eksakolouthei na mou dinei sto 192. ip an exo dhcp enabled.. sigekrimena mou dinei tin .201 panta.. tp.. ebala karfoti ti 10.26.122.51 /255.255.255.0/ 10.26.122.1 kai blepo orismena.. den to epsaksa kai poli giati nistazo.. pantos ekana ping se 10.20.214.x- pou einai apo ilioupoli kai arigroupoli..
emena me boleuei na afiso auto to ip monima (an den iparxei antirisi apo sena kai ton varda).. peite mou..
aurio to proi tha dokimaso na do ti blepo me kana ip scanner kai an ola pane kala tha sikoso pali ta services mou  ::   ::   ::  

ps.. taki!!! beware!!

----------


## ngia

Είδα σήμερα τους εξής στο log του 900+:
00-03-13-00-01-5B
00-03-2F-05-C8-54
00-03-2F-0F-61-F4 (John70-416)
00-10-DC-B0-91-F3
00-90-4B-0B-5C-FA
00-B0-C2-8B-A7-16
οι οποίοι όμως μάλλον δεν κατάφεραν να συνδεθούν
και 
00-03-93-15-75-AE 10.26.122.60 (Mac user παρακαλώ)
00-0B-BE-7B-93-3A 10.26.122.51 (Rigel???)
00-80-C8-03-44-9A 10.26.122.49 (??)
και οι τρεις είχαν ταχύτητες 3.3-3.5Μbps (οταν τους δοκίμαζα έναν-έναν)

ο μεσαίος είσαι εσύ Mernion?
Το πρωί κοιτώντας καλύτερα διαπίστωσα ότι έχουμε οπτική επαφή τελικά.
Η 51 διεύθυνση είναι εντάξει απλώς βαλε τη και στη nodedb για να μην την ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος

----------


## xaotikos

Ναι Rigel=Mernion

----------


## MerNion

Kalispera.. nai ego eimai o mesaios  :: 
me prolabe o xaotikos ;p

eutixos pou exoume optiki epafi giati allios to sima tha itan tou k(mpip)lou

to bazo tora stin nodedb gia na to "katoxiroso".. na enimeroso oti iparxoun ta exis services sto 10.26.122.51:
1)irc server, port 6667 kanali #awmn
2)http server port 80 http://10.26.122.51 (mou ekane kati kolpa.. elpizo na to blepete tora)
3)forum http://10.26.122.51/forum/
4)ftp server, port 21 user=anonymous pass=anything_you_like
5)e-mail server + web interface, http://10.26.122.51:3200/mail/ (an exei allos e-mail server as to pei gia na ton bgalo.. min ginei kana bleksimo..)

auta pros to paron.. 

*ps.. aurio tha iparxei kai counterstrike dedicated server (akousate akousate!!!!!)*
osoi pistoi proselthete na skistoume!

----------


## jason

> opeNode clients δέχεσαι?
> 
> 
> φυσικά, μάλιστα εκτός από opeNode και closeNode και semiNode


ωραία, πολύ ωραία! Θα δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ πάνω σου, με την άθλια cantenna μου..(αν και δεν κατάφερα να σε πιάσω το ΣΚ)

Αν δείς τίποτα παρενέργειες με το opeNode κάνεις τα εξής:
Φωνάζεις δυο τρία trolls και αλλάζουν το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας για το root του κόμβου jason που βρίσκεται στο MerNion forum..
έτσι παίρνεις το root password του κόμβου jason, τραβάς μετά ένα format και ησυχάζεις...  ::  

Να ενημερώσω και γώ τους φίλους μου γείτονες ότι το σαββατοκύριακο εφτιαξα μια biquad κεραία....την δοκίμασα , αλλά δεν έπιασα κανένα ψάρι, μάλλον λάθος θα έβαλα τα αγκίστρια....

 ::

----------


## faethon

Ο mac user είμαι εγώ. Αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορεί να αυξηθεί η μεταξύ μας ταχύτητα. Ελπίζω να πήρες και το mail που σου έστειλα εχθές το βράδυ.

Σπύρος

----------


## ngia

1. Αυτή τη στιγμή η τοπολογία έχει ως εξής:

2. με mernion, faethon, varda, έχουν δοκιμαστεί καλές ταχύτητες (3-4Mbps)
3. ο κόμβος σε λειτουργία repeater (δηλ από mernion σε varda) έδωσε γύρω στα 2mbps (παρότι είναι διαφορετικά κανάλια 1, 10, ίσως πρεπει να μειώσω την ισχύ στο 10 ή/και να απομονώσω ματαξύ τους τις κεραίες)
4. Jason με ένα προχειρο υπολογισμό ζεύξη με την cantenna πρέπει να βγαίνει αλλα πολύ οριακά
5. Υπηρεσίες εξαιρετικές τρέχει ο mernion στο .51
Επίσης στο .10 και .20 τρεχει http, αλλά δοκιμαστικά, όχι 24/7 ακόμη
6. Ιντερνετ δοκιμάστε να βαλετε gate τον .20 (έχει isdn 64kbps, 10/24, μελοντικά adsl)
7. faethon για να πιάσει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα πρέπει να βάλω sector κεραία, άλλο τύπου AP εκτός 900+, (αλλά όχι και μεγάλη διαφορά) ή να βάλουμε και οι δύο 802.11.g

----------


## MerNion

oreo to grafiko orea kai ta sxolia.. 
balto an boreis kai sto wireless forum se ena neo topic me to onoma komvos 913 (ngia) sto thema katastasi komvon
an bariesai na to kaneis pes mou na to kano ego

konstantinos

----------


## jason

> oreo to grafiko orea kai ta sxolia.. 
> balto an boreis kai sto wireless forum se ena neo topic me to onoma komvos 913 (ngia) sto thema katastasi komvon
> an bariesai na to kaneis pes mou na to kano ego
> 
> konstantinos


MerNion forum is alive again!!!!

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ioworm

...τι θα λέγαται να φτιάξει ο καθένας ένα τέτοιο σχηματάκι και έπειτα να τα ενώσουμε ώστε να κατασκευάσουμε έναν τεράστιο ολοκληρωμένο χάρτη τοπολογίας δικτύου για το awmn? Βεβαίως θα αλλάζει συνέχεια και δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος κατά πόσο θα μπορούσε πρακτικά να συμβεί, αλλά ακούγεται υπέροχο, όχι?

----------


## dti

Κάτι τέτοιο κάνει το nagios. 
Ψάξε παλαιότερα μηνύματα να δεις σχετικά screenshots.

----------


## MerNion

sintoma tha leitourgisei kai nagios ston komvo tou ripper.. (otan katafero na telioso me to insall giati olo ton xano) opote tha to deite kai osoi den to eixate dei ston komvo tou jason paliotera

----------


## ngia

Για κατοίκους ζωγράφου ίσως είναι χρήσιμο το παρακάτω τοπογραφικό για να προσανατολιστούν. Tην εικόνα την πήρα από το maporama. Οι κύκλοι αντιστοιχούν σε αποστάσεις 1, 1.5 και 2Κμ. Διόρθωσα τις τοποθεσίες των varda και kabaiver γιατί δεν ταίριαζαν με τις συντεταγμένες από το nodedb. Οι συνδέσεις που έχουν δοκιμαστεί ειναι με vardas, mernion, faethon, winner.

----------


## MerNion

oreo to arxeiaki alla kati den mou fenete na pigenei kala...
to #884 ekei pou to exeis sto xarti einai mesa sto 401 Geniko nosokomeio stratou kai oxi stous ampelokipous pou leei stin nodedb
to idio kai me to #240 pou ekei pou einai tora einai ta kriria tis Kratikis tilorasis kai oxi stous ampelokipous episis.. 
kati me tis sintetagmenes bgike lathos.. rikse tou mia matia

----------


## dti

Επίσης, το ξενοδοχείο στους Αμπελοκήπους είναι το President κι όχι το Intercontinental...  ::

----------


## ngia

::  
Λοιπόν έστριψα το σκαρίφιμα, κρατώντας την εικόνα σταθερή (με group και rotate) κατά 12μοιρες και χονδρικά νομίζω ότι ηλθε στα ισα του.
Δηλαδή ο χάρτης του maporama δειχνει προς τον αληθινό βορρά ενώ οι γωνίες που πήρα από το nodedb (από το υπολογιστήρι της nodedb επιλέγοντας δύο κόμβους) ειναι σε σχέση με τον μαγνητικό βορρά 
Είναι σωστό αυτό;
Για την απόκλιση του αλήθινού βορρά από τον μαγνητικό βρήκα αυτό : http://www.geolab.nrcan.gc.ca/geomag/mirp_e.shtml

----------


## MerNion

tora einai safos kalitero! ante na thelei akoma 1-2 moires stripsimo alla se genikes grammes pisteuo oti antiprosopeuei tin pragmatikotita  ::

----------


## kabaiver

> Διόρθωσα τις τοποθεσίες των varda και kabaiver γιατί δεν ταίριαζαν με τις συντεταγμένες από το nodedb. Οι συνδέσεις που έχουν δοκιμαστεί ειναι με vardas, mernion, faethon, winner.


Το είχα παρατηρήσει πως δε συμφωνούσαν οι συντεταγμένες αλλά δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω γι'αυτό.
Άντε, σε μια εβδομάδα θα συνδεθώ κι εγώ πάνω σου, ήρθε ο dti και διαπιστώσαμε πως σε βλέπω μια χαρά από την ταράτσα μου !!!

----------


## Winner

na mai ki ego! simera teleiosan oi egkatastaseis. apomenei ena optimization stin kerea na piano ligo kalitera. to link mou me ngia prepei na einai peripou 80KB/sec.

me ton kairo tha sikoso kapoia services ki ego...

----------


## jason2

Loipon epiasa kai gw ngia me mia cantenna ths plakas kai me ena laptop.

Ekana link sto 1-2 Mbit. Fantazomai an parw kai keraia tha pianw akoma kalytera...
Epishs epiasa ta ecshs alla:
WISP, tsunami1 (ekana kai connect kai mou edwse kai IP!!!), kai kapoia awmn-533-xxx ...

ayta apo thn pleyra tou jason2...

----------


## dti

Ωραία, επομένως μέσω ngia διασυνδέονται jason & jason2.
Μέσω Λυκαβηττού (node kingsnake) ενδεχομένως να μπορέσουμε να συνδέσουμε και τον MAuVE με τον ngia.
Επίσης, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον και ένα link jason2 με phronidis (#533).

----------


## jason2

> Ωραία, επομένως μέσω ngia διασυνδέονται jason & jason2.
> Μέσω Λυκαβηττού (node kingsnake) ενδεχομένως να μπορέσουμε να συνδέσουμε και τον MAuVE με τον ngia.
> Επίσης, θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον και ένα link jason2 με phronidis (#533).


Ναι έχω καλή θέα, βλέπω από Παπάγου μέχρι ακρόπολη χωρίς να με κόβει κανείς...

Ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχω πειστεί εντελώς..

----------


## Winner

to AP tou ngia fenete pos epathe kapoia blavi me tin proxthesini broxi. to link me varda sinexizei na einai pano meta apo diafora pings pou eginan.

as elpisoume na min egine megali zimia. ap'oso ksero o ngia lipei se diakopes. ton eneimerosa me sms.

----------


## ngia

Να 'μαι πάλι πίσω στο έκτρωμα που λέγεται αθήνα. Λοιπόν το Dlink ηθελε ένα power off-on για να επανέλθει. Δεν απαντούσαν και το ethernet και το radio interface άρα μάλλον είχε κολλήσει ο επεξεργαστής του. Πάντως αν είχε μπει το νερό στο μεταλλικό κουτάκι με τα RF είχε τελειώσει σίγουρα του DLink. Σημείωση ότι είχα τοποθετήσει το DLink , γυμνό, χωρίς το κουτάκι του, μέσα σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί, αλλα φεύγοντας για διακοπές είχα ξεχάσει να βάλω το καπάκι του ηλεκτρολογικού κουτιού. Τέλος πάντων τέλος καλό όλα καλά.

----------


## SaTToR

ΦΙΛΕ NGIA ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ  ::  .ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΟΡΟ ΤΩΝ WI-FI.ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΓΟΥΔΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΔΟ ΓΚΑΝΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ.ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ...  ::  .... ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΩ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ???ΕΧΩ ΛΑΠΤΟΠ ΜΕ D-LINK 650+ PCMCIA... ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ  ::

----------


## papashark

> ΦΙΛΕ NGIA ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ...


Φίλε SaTToR,

Πρώτον, γράφε με μικρά γράμματα, τα κεφαλαία τα χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο για να φωνάξουμε. ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ?

Δεύτερον γράψου στην NodeDb. οδηγίες θα βρεις εδώ. Aπό εκεί θα βρεις πόσο απέχεις από τον ngia, και προς τα πιά κατεύθηνση και θα σε βοηθήσει να του πεις που είσαι και εσύ. Εάν περιμένεις να συννεοηθείς με τις ταράτσες την πάτησες......

----------


## harisk

> Φίλε SaTToR,
> 
> Πρώτον, γράφε με μικρά γράμματα, τα κεφαλαία τα χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο για να φωνάξουμε. ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ?


Μπορεί να το έγραφε από την ταρατσα το μύνημα βρε Πάνο και δεδομένης της απόστασης...  :: 

εεε να κάνω και καμια πλάκα, τόσο καιρώ δεν έχω βρεί χρόνο να γράψω στο forum.  ::

----------


## SaTToR

Βασικα εχςω γραφτει στιν nodedb.αλλα ο χαρτης ειναι ανακριβης με αποτελεσμα να με τοποθετησω περιπου στην τυχη... Τελικα δοκιμασα και εκανα μια ασταθη συνδεση με τον ngia.Μαλλον θα τοποθετησω εξωτερικη κεραια στην pcmcia για καλυτερη αποδοση  ::  .

----------


## bronweg

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος στην περιοχή Ζωγράφου που έχει χρόνο θα ήθελα να συναντηθούμε (όποτε μπορεί) και αν είναι δυνατόν να έρθει από το σπίτι μου να ανέβουμε ταράτσα.Έχω ολόν τον εξοπλισμό έτοιμο και στημένο,αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## ngia

Σκαρίφιμα του κόμβου

----------


## ngia

Κάναμε μια δοκιμή κατεβάζοντας και από τα 4 if ταυτόχρονα. Τα δύο είναι dlink και τα δύο cisco. Η ισχύς είναι στο ελάχιστο του μηχανήματος, εκτός από το AP που είναι στα 20mw. Οι κεραίες είναι όλες καλές και προστατευμένες η μία από την άλλη - όχι σε κατευθείαν οπτική επαφή.
Τα κανάλια είναι τα 1,4,7,10.

Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ότι η ταχύτητα (UP+DL) ήταν κατά μέσο όρο καλύτερη από :
500ΚΒ/s στο AP, 700KB/s με varda, 600KB/s με sialko, 500KB/s με bliz (αντιλαμβάνεστε τι μηχανάκια ήταν που  ::  ).
Αντίστοιχες δοκιμές έχουν γίνει δοκιμάζοντας τα if ανά δύο με το traffic να περνά από το ένα στο άλλο.

Συμπεράσματα:
- Μπορούν να χωρέσουν 4 ifs σε ένα κόμβο (και 5 αν είχαμε και το 13 κανάλι) , υπο προυποθέσεις
- Το εύρος που δίνει το b είναι αρκετό ακόμα και είναι περισσότερο από αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται , ίσως δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές υπηρεσίες να το γεμίσουν, ίσως οι χρήστες δεν είναι πλεόν τόσο πεινασμένοι ώστε να τρώνε όλο το bw (2.3ΜΒ/s x 3600sec = 8GB/h)
- Φαίνεται στο σχήμα ότι το bottleneck στην ποιότητα του δικτύου δεν είναι το εύρος των συνδέσεων , αλλά προβλήματα δρομολόγησης, διαθεσιμότητας, εναλλακτικών διαδρομών. Τα χρονικά διαστήματα όπου η γραμμή φαίνεται κοντά στο μηδέν αυτό μαρτυρούν.

----------


## MerNion

Σήμερα απο τις 16:30 περίπου η κάρτα μου λέει "Not Associated" με το ΑP σου νικήτα.. Δοκίμασα να κάνω restart το pc αλλα και πάλι τα ίδια.. δοκίμασα και με την Engenius που έχω και ενώ στο netstumbler μια σε πιανει, μια σε χάνει, δεν μπορεί με τίποτα να συνδεθεί πανω στο AP. Εχει γίνει κάτι; Κανας άλλος client του νικήτα έχει πρόβλημα ή είμαι μόνο εγώ;;

----------


## DeathDeal

και εγώ τα ίδια... ή έχει πέσει κάτι ή κάνει δουλειές ο Νικήτας. Υπομονή και θα δούμε.

----------


## MerNion

Εντάξει.. τώρα ησύχασα που ξέρω οτι δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα.. Πάντως με το που είδα οτι έχασα το link και μπήκα απο inet στο forum είδα οτι ο ngia ήταν στο forum..

----------


## MerNion

Τελικά το πρόβλημα κατα ένα περίεργο τρόπο μπορεί να ήταν και δικό μου, αφού βγάζοντας την cisco, κάνοντας restart και ξαναβάζοντάς την, δούλεψε.. τώρα γιατι δεν δούλευε ούτε με την Enginius στο laptop μου, αυτό είναι ένα μυστήριο..

----------


## wiresounds

> .. τώρα γιατι δεν δούλευε ούτε με την Enginius στο laptop μου, αυτό είναι ένα μυστήριο..


Θα είχε κολλήσει η κεραία.  ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> .. τώρα γιατι δεν δούλευε ούτε με την Enginius στο laptop μου, αυτό είναι ένα μυστήριο..
> 
> 
> Θα είχε κολλήσει η κεραία.


Γιατί τον κοροιδεύεις βρε σύ; Πές του την αλήθεια...το pigtail είχε τσακωθεί με την κάρτα  ::

----------


## ngia

Το μυστήριο ήταν ότι μέχρι και το MAC δούλευε σωστά, αφού οι δοκιμές του misco περνούσαν και μάλιστα άψογα, αλλά σε ip δεν δούλευε τίποτα στην κάρτα του Mernion.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουν παρατηρηθεί στο misco AP τα εξής προβλήματα:
- Δυό ολικά κολλήματα, όπου το μηχανάκι δεν απαντά ούτε σε ping
- Σε τυχαία χρονικά διαστήματα πελάτης με DLink Rev. B δεν μπορεί να κατεβάσει με μεγάλη ταχύτητα, παρότι είναι παρα πολύ κοντά . Αλλάζοντας στιγμιαία το power (προς τα πάνω ή προς τα κάτω) διορθώνεται στιγμιαία. Αλλάζοντας κανάλι φάνηκε να διορθώνεται μόνιμα.
- Πελάτης με 340PCI, παρότι έχει αρκετό σήμα προτιμά να κλειδώνει σε χαμηλό ρυθμό. Το φαινόμενο είναι πάλι περιοδικό.

Γενικά μπορώ να πω ότι η συμπεριφορά του cisco είναι υποδειγματική σε p2p ζεύξη. Σε p2mp φαίνεται να παρουσιάζει μικροπροβλήματα. 

Το πρόβλημα των μεγάλων ping times του misco οφείλεται στο ότι τα ping requests τα βάζει σε ουρά με αποτέλεσμα σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει φορτίο, το ping time να εκτοξεύεται ή και να μην έχουμε απάντηση. Δοκιμάζοντας ομως να περάσουμε φωνή ενώ παράλληλα γινόταν βαριά χρήση, δεν είδαμε μεγάλη διαφορά στην ποιότητα της φωνής.

Disclaimer:
Για τα όποια προβλήματα του κόμβου καθώς και των γειτονικών ευθύνεται άμεσα και αποκλειστικά ο DeathDeal, του οποίου η γκαντεμίτιδα περνά από το wireless και επεκτείνεται προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις. Μελετάται ως λύση η εφαρμογή firewall ώστε τουλάχιστον να περιοριστεί τοπικά. Μελετάται επίσης η περίπτωση να στρέψουμε την κεραία του προς αυτούς που προκαλούν παρεμβολές ώστε να λύσουμε δια μιας αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## ngia

Ο κόμβος ήταν από χτες τη νύχτα 4:00 κάτω και χρειάστηκε να κάνω επανεκκίνηση στο linuxoκουτο. Από τα log δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Μάλλον για να μην υπάρχουν εγγραφές στο μεσοδιάστημα σημαίνει ότι όλο το μηχάνημα είχε κολλήσει




> message
> 
> Feb 12 03:22:19 Shiba -- MARK --
> Feb 12 03:42:19 Shiba -- MARK --
> Feb 12 04:02:19 Shiba -- MARK --
> Feb 12 04:07:16 Shiba kernel: smb_trans2_request: result=-104, setting invalid
> Feb 12 04:07:31 Shiba kernel: smb_retry: successful, new pid=1984, generation=85
> Feb 12 04:22:19 Shiba -- MARK --
> Feb 12 17:01:05 Shiba syslogd 1.4.1#10: restart.


Προκύπτουν έτσι τα ακόλουθα σημαντικά ζητήματα:

*Εφεδρεία κόμβου*:
Όλος ο κόμβος εξαρτάται από ένα μηχάνημα το οποίο έχει μηχανικά μέρη και δεν έχει σχεδιαστεί για αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία. Σε περίπτωση βλάβης ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης θα είναι αρκετά μεγάλος. Το λειτουργικό επίσης έχει πιθανότητες να παρουσιάσει σφάλμα.

*Reset*
Αποδυκνείεται περίτρανα ότι η πιο σημαντική λειτοργία ενός μηχανήματος είναι το reset. Σημαντικό θα ήταν να υπάρχει μια συσκευούλα - κατά προτίμηση με ethernet διεπαφή και web interface όπου *απομακρυσμένα* , *ασύρματα* ή και από το *internet* θα γίνεται διακοπή τροφοδοσίας σε επιλεγμένες συσκευές. Έτσι μπορεί οι γείτονες ή οποιος το αντιληφθεί πρώτος να κάνει *απομακρυσμένα άρση βλάβης*. (για να μην πω ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένας δαιμονάκος ο οποίος να ελέγχει κάποια κριτήρια και να αποφασίζει μόνος του να κάνει κάποια reset)

----------


## m0bius

> *Reset*
> Αποδυκνείεται περίτρανα ότι η πιο σημαντική λειτοργία ενός μηχανήματος είναι το reset. Σημαντικό θα ήταν να υπάρχει μια συσκευούλα - κατά προτίμηση με ethernet διεπαφή και web interface όπου *απομακρυσμένα* , *ασύρματα* ή και από το *internet* θα γίνεται διακοπή τροφοδοσίας σε επιλεγμένες συσκευές. Έτσι μπορεί οι γείτονες ή οποιος το αντιληφθεί πρώτος να κάνει *απομακρυσμένα άρση βλάβης*. (για να μην πω ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένας δαιμονάκος ο οποίος να ελέγχει κάποια κριτήρια και να αποφασίζει μόνος του να κάνει κάποια reset)


Υπάρχουν πάντα τα watchdogs τα οποία αναλαμβάνουν να κάνουν reboot ή shutdown ένα μηχάνημα όταν πληρούνται ορισμένες προυποθέσεις.

Τα watchdogs είναι hardware λύση την οποία την υποστηρίζει αρκετά το linux αλλά δεν ξέρω που θα βρείς watchdog cards. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ στην ελληνική αγορά.

----------


## dti

> *Reset*
> Αποδυκνείεται περίτρανα ότι η πιο σημαντική λειτοργία ενός μηχανήματος είναι το reset. Σημαντικό θα ήταν να υπάρχει μια συσκευούλα - κατά προτίμηση με ethernet διεπαφή και web interface όπου *απομακρυσμένα* , *ασύρματα* ή και από το *internet* θα γίνεται διακοπή τροφοδοσίας σε επιλεγμένες συσκευές.


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι καθόλου φθηνή μια ip-enabled πρίζα. Εχει ο Alexandros στον κόμβο του αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 
Αν υπάρξει κάτι σε προσιτό κόστος μ' ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα.

----------


## enaon

ετοιμαζω μια συσκευη για τον σκοπο αυτο, βασισμένη πανω στο xport της lantronix ( http://www.lantronix.com/products/eds/xport/index.html ). Νεότερα σε καμια εβδομάδα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> *Reset*
> Αποδυκνείεται περίτρανα ότι η πιο σημαντική λειτοργία ενός μηχανήματος είναι το reset. Σημαντικό θα ήταν να υπάρχει μια συσκευούλα - κατά προτίμηση με ethernet διεπαφή και web interface όπου *απομακρυσμένα* , *ασύρματα* ή και από το *internet* θα γίνεται διακοπή τροφοδοσίας σε επιλεγμένες συσκευές. Έτσι μπορεί οι γείτονες ή οποιος το αντιληφθεί πρώτος να κάνει *απομακρυσμένα άρση βλάβης*. (για να μην πω ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί ένας δαιμονάκος ο οποίος να ελέγχει κάποια κριτήρια και να αποφασίζει μόνος του να κάνει κάποια reset)
> 
> 
> Υπάρχουν πάντα τα watchdogs τα οποία αναλαμβάνουν να κάνουν reboot ή shutdown ένα μηχάνημα όταν πληρούνται ορισμένες προυποθέσεις.
> 
> Τα watchdogs είναι hardware λύση την οποία την υποστηρίζει αρκετά το linux αλλά δεν ξέρω που θα βρείς watchdog cards. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ στην ελληνική αγορά.


Πρέπει να υπάρχει και software watchdog.. Δε βάζω όμως και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά...

----------


## m0bius

> Πρέπει να υπάρχει και software watchdog.. Δε βάζω όμως και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά...


Βασικά και να υπάρχει δεν εξυπηρετεί γιατί έτσι και κολήσει όλο το σύστημα μάλλον θα κολλήσει και αυτό  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Και όμως υπάρχει και δουλεύει, είναι μέσα στον kernel οπότε μπορεί να κάνει κάποιες διεργασείες ακόμα κι όταν κολάει κάποια εφαρμογή...

----------


## ngia

O χάρτης είναι από το maporama της ευρύτερης περιοχής αμπελόκηποι -ζωγράφου - λυκαβηττός, είναι γυρισμένος κατά 11 μοίρες περίπου και είναι προσανατολισμένος ως προς τον πραγματικό βορρά. Τα στίγματα βγήκαν παίρνοντας τις αντίστοιχες γωνίες από τη nodedb και αφαιρώντας 3 μοίρες (παρότι δεν έχουμε τα μηχανήματα της ΕΕΤΤ οι τοποθεσίες βγήκαν με καλή ακρίβεια  ::  )
Ο μόνος κόμβος που δε μου βγήκε και τον έβαλα αυθαίρετα ήταν του cslab

----------


## ngia

Τους τελeυταίους μήνες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι κάποιες φορές όποτε γίνεται διακοπή ή μικροδιακοπή ρεύματος ο router κολλάει.
Με τη χτεσινή διακοπή μάλιστα για πρώτη φορά έκλεισε εντελώς και χρειάστηκε power on.
Όταν όμως κάνω εξομείωση διακοπής τραβώντας την πρίζα, ποτέ μα ποτέ δε παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα (δηλαδή ανιχνεύει το ups τη διακοπή και επαρκώς γρήγορα βάζει μπροστά την τροφοδοσία από μπαταρία)
Η μοναδική εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι όταν σβήνει η τάση από τη ΔΕΗ, όχι απότομα, αλλά σε κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, το ups (mustek 800) δεν είναι αρκετά γρήγορο, με αποτέλεσμα μια σύντομη πτώση στην τροφοδοσία με αποτέλεσμα το κόλημα.
Το παραπάνω το έχω δει 6 φορές σε δύο μήνες (και μου΄χει σπάσει τα νεύρα), ενώ πριν και για περίπου 3 μήνες δεν υπήρχε ούτε ένα κόλλημα.
Παρουσιάζεται δε συνήθως το βράδυ.

Πιθανές λύσεις είναι :
-- Η αντικατάσταση του τροφοδοτικού με ένα μεγαλύτερο ή η αλλαγή των πυκνωτών που έχει μέσα με άλλους μεγαλύτερους, έτσι ώστε το τροφοδοτικό να αντέχει μερικά ms περισσότερο σε διακοπή. Η λύση αυτή δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί γιατί θα έπρεπε να μείνει εκτός ο router αρκετή ώρα.
-- Κατασκευή ενός απλού ac/dc converter (μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης 6Α/600V με πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης 380V/470μF) η οποία θα παρεμβάλεται ανάμεσα στο ups και στον router ( ο οποίος θα τροφοδοτείται πλέον με σταθερή τάση 290-300volt DC). Έτσι σε περίπτωση διακοπής ο μεγάλος πυκνωτής των 470μF θα μπορεί να παρέχει ρεύμα για περίπου 30ms στο φορτίο.
Η λύση αυτή θέλει μια μικρή επέμβαση στο τροφοδοτικό του router, (αλλαγή της γέφυρας ανόρθωσης του με μια με διπλάσια αντοχή σε ρεύμα), προκειμένου να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.
Επίσης η λύση αυτή θέλει επιπλέον κύκλωμα που θα παρεμβάλεται αντίσταση κατά την αρχική φόρτιση του πυκνωτή ώστε να μην τραβάει το κύκλωμα τεράστιο ρεύμα κατά την εκκίνηση.
Ακόμα έτσι το psu θα αναγκαστεί να εργαστεί σε λίγο πιο μεγάλη αλλά και πιο σταθερή τάση, με επιπτώσεις που δεν ξέρουμε.
-- Υπάρχει και η λύση με remote power reset αλλά αυτή είναι εντελώς μπακαλίστική, χρειάζεται την ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση και δε μ' αρέσει.


ps. Αποτέλεσμα της χτεσινής διακοπής ήταν να καεί (?) και το jetspeed500i (θα το άνοιγα αλλά αφού είναι σε εγγύηση το αφήνω), δεν ήταν πάνω στο ups αυτό.

----------


## ngia

Μάλιστα.
Κόλλησε και το Misco AP και πέταξε τους πελάτες όλους έξω.
Με reset επανήλθαν όλοι όσοι είχαν dlink και netgear. Ο mernion και vigor που είχαν 342, 352 δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν. Ενώ έχουν γίνει associated το ip layer δεν δουλεύει. Όσοι έχουν cisco και ήταν κλειστόί όταν έγινε το κόλλημα θα συνδεθούν χωρίς πρόβλημα. Η λύση είναι (τι άλλο?) βγάλε - βάλε την κάρτα ή κάποιου είδους reset (το ίδιο έχει γίνει άλλες δυο φορές.

Το δικό μου κόλλημα μπορεί ίσως να δικαιολογηθεί από ποιότητα τροφοδοσίας (κάποια βύθιση τάσης. Το κόλλημα που τρώνε οι πελάτες όμως είναι ανεπίτρεπτο. (μεταδοτικό κόλλημα έχουν τα cisco)

----------


## sotiris

τι να πω...ολο παραξενα συμβαινουν τελευταια...

----------


## MerNion

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι όντως εγώ δεν έχω συνδεθεί σε ip layer γιατι το ACU μου λέει οτι είμαι associated με το MiscoAP του Νικήτα.. Αυτό που έχω βρει οτι πρέπει να κάνω όταν γίνεται αυτό είναι να κάνω από το menu του ACU "Turn radio Off", να κλείνω τον υπολογιστή, να βγάζω την κάρτα από το pcmcia>isa adapter, να ανοίγω το pc και αφου μπεί στα windows να βάζω την κάρτα και να κάνω "Turn radio On". 
Τώρα γιατί το παθαίνει αυτό.. δεν ξέρω.. κάποια μεταδοτική αρρώστεια μπορεί να είναι...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι όντως εγώ δεν έχω συνδεθεί σε ip layer γιατι το ACU μου λέει οτι είμαι associated με το MiscoAP του Νικήτα.. Αυτό που έχω βρει οτι πρέπει να κάνω όταν γίνεται αυτό είναι να κάνω από το menu του ACU "Turn radio Off", να κλείνω τον υπολογιστή, να βγάζω την κάρτα από το pcmcia>isa adapter, να ανοίγω το pc και αφου μπεί στα windows να βάζω την κάρτα και να κάνω "Turn radio On". 
> Τώρα γιατί το παθαίνει αυτό.. δεν ξέρω.. κάποια μεταδοτική αρρώστεια μπορεί να είναι... :o


Αφού καταφέρνεις να δουλέψεις την pcmcia με isa adapter, πρέπει να είσαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

Αν δεις τα παλαιά ποστ, είχα παιδευτεί με 2 isa adaptors και win 2k χωρίς επιτυχία. Οσοι το είχαν καταφέρει εκτός μίας περίπτωσης, χρησιμοποιούσαν Win XP.

Είναι γνωστό το πρόβλημα. Η λύση ; Βάλτε μία pci

----------


## MerNion

Α ναι?  :: 
Είμαι ευχαριστημένος τότε και ας πρέπει που και που να κάνω το πάνω-κάτω στην ταράτσα

Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι τι γίνεται με τον router του Νικήτα που παθαίνει αυτό το πράγμα με το ρεύμα..

----------


## spirosco

Μια προσωρινη λυση ειναι να ενεργοποιησεις στο BIOS το "On Power Loss Restart" αν δεν ειναι ηδη ενεργο και φυσικα αν το υποστηριζει το BIOS.
Τουλαχιστον ετσι ο router θα ξανασηκωθει μετα τη διακοπη τασης εστω και με μια μικρη καθυστερηση επειδη θα χρειασθει να τρεξει το fsck κατα το boot time για να ελεγξει τους δισκους.

----------


## Painter

Μήπως να δοκιμάσεις να αλλάξεις την γέφυρα του router με άλλη γέφυρα ή ξεχωριστές διόδους πιό γρήγορες (άν το τροφοδοτικό του είναι linear και όχι switching)? 
Επίσης με έναν κατάλληλο για AC πυκνωτή (χωρίς πολικότητα) στην έξοδο του UPS για να βελτιώσεις το συνημίτονο του που συνήθως είναι χάλια και που με την χωριτηκότητά του θα κερδίσεις κάτι τις.
Μπορείς ακόμα να αυξήσεις την χωρητικότητα του router στα 5V κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις γρήγορα εύκολα και φτηνά.
Φυσικά μπορείς να βάλεις ON-Line UPS αλλά αυτό μάλλον δέν το θέλεις και έχει και χειρότερο βαθμό απόδοσης.

----------


## ngia

> Τουλαχιστον ετσι ο router θα ξανασηκωθει μετα τη διακοπη τασης εστω και με μια μικρη καθυστερηση


Όχι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν πέφτει ο router εντελώς, απλώς κολλάει το λειτουργικό, το καλό είναι βέβαι ότι δε μου καταπονεί τους δίσκους η διακοπή, αλλά τι να το κάνω..




> Μήπως να δοκιμάσεις να αλλάξεις την γέφυρα του router με άλλη γέφυρα ή ξεχωριστές διόδους πιό γρήγορες (άν το τροφοδοτικό του είναι linear και όχι switching)?


Οι καλύτερες δίοδοι δεν θα μου έδιναν περισσότερο αντοχή σε βύθιση, μόνο μεγαλύτεροι πυκνωτές ίσως




> Επίσης με έναν κατάλληλο για AC πυκνωτή (χωρίς πολικότητα) στην έξοδο του UPS για να βελτιώσεις το συνημίτονο του που συνήθως είναι χάλια και που με την χωριτηκότητά του θα κερδίσεις κάτι τις.


Δοκιμάζω διάφορα φορτία πάνω του και παρατηρώ ότι βάζοντας και δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό φορτομένο με ένα ψευτοφορτίο η τάση γίνεται πιο σταθερή και πιο ημιτονοειδής. Τελικά έχει σχεδιαστεί να δίνει καλύτερη έξοδο με αρκετά βαρύ φορτίο. Τα 140W που τραβώ (μαζί με την οθόνη) δεν δίνουν καλή έξοδο. Δίνει έξοδο με μεγαλύτερο peak και μικρότερο RMS!!! (δηλαδή υποθέτω ότι δίνει κάτι πιο κοντά σε τρίγωνο, παρά ημίτονο).
Ίσως με ένα φίλτρο να το έκανα πιο κοντά σε ημίτονο, αλλά δε ξέρω αν έχει νόημα αφού το φορτίο μου είναι (σαν μοντέλλο) μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης ακολουθούμενη από πυκνωτή και αντίσταση παράλληλα





> Μπορείς ακόμα να αυξήσεις την χωρητικότητα του router στα 5V κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις γρήγορα εύκολα και φτηνά.


Με πυκνωτές πάνω στο mobo λες?




> Φυσικά μπορείς να βάλεις UN-Line UPS αλλά αυτό μάλλον δέν το θέλεις και έχει και χειρότερο βαθμό απόδοσης.


Είναι και ακριβότερο, και το άλλο δεν έχει κάνει απόσβεση ακόμα και αφού κάτι έχει ελπίδες να διορθωθεί..


PS
Το καλό νέο είναι ότι επανήλθε το jetspeed.
Το άνοιξα , πάτησα ένα μικρό κουμπάκι που είχε μέσα, το έκλεισα , του δωσα και *μια ξεγυρισμένη σφαλιάρα* (για την ψυχική οδύνη που μου προξένησε)
Επίσης επ ευκαιρία είδα και τα μενoύ του και έχει προστεθεί με το καινούριο F/W (για να πούμε και κάνα καλό) δυνατότητα να βλέπεις πόσα bits σε κάθε σύμβολο έχει κάθε μία από τις 240 φέρουσες του (είναι και η adsl multicarrier τεχνολογία, όπως και η OFDM toy 802.11a/g)
Ανάλογα με το S/N σε μια περιοχή του φάσματος , αλλάζει (όταν κάνεις reset) και η διαμόρφωση σε κάθε μία από τις φέρουσες!!!

----------


## Painter

Χμμμμ
Τώρα κατάλαβα πως μιλάμε για PCrouter....
Δίοδοι με χαμηλό χρόνο απογύμνωσης (νομίζω εκεί πάει το "γρήγορες") πράγματι δεν θα σου έδιναν περισσότερο αντοχή σε βύθιση, αλλά θα βοηθούσαν τους πυκνωτές να φορτίσουν γρηγορότερα.
Αλλα μιά και μιλάμε για PC θα σου έλεγα να ξεχάσεις επεμβάσεις μέσα στο τροφοδοτικό αν και μπορείς να ψάξεις στο internet μήπως κάποιος άλλος έχει βρεί λύση στο ίδιο πρόβλημα και αν σε βολεύει να την υλοποιήσεις.
Τελικά με επέμβαση στο mobo δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό να γίνει, νόμιζα πως μιλάμε για σκέτο router.
Μήπως είναι πιό εύκολα να σκαντζάρεις τροφοδοτικό απο άλλο PC μήπως και έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά?

----------


## ngia

Ναι τελικά ένα καλό psu, είναι η πιο ασφαλής, με περισσότερες πιθανότητες και πιο σίγουρη λύση. Έχει πάνω ένα 230άρι από το οποίο τραβά λιγότερο από 100w, μόλις ελευθερωθεί θα του βάλω ένα 350άρι. (άνοιξα μερικά 200-250άρια, όλα έχουν την ίδια ή παρόμοια σχεδιάση, άρα δεν θα προέκυπτε διαφορά από αντικατάσταση από ένα παρόμοιας ισχύος)

----------


## ngia

Σήμερα έκανα κάποιους υπολογισμούς με βάση τις αναφορές από το MRTG. ( http://10.26.122.1) 

Μέσος όρος σε *ΚΒ/s* κατά τη διάρκεια των τριών τελευταίων μηνών:

AP. in 33, out 134
Vardas. in 20, out 47
Sialko. in 58, out 74
Bliz. in 83, out 93
ADSL in 13, out 5

Με βάση τα παραπάνω τα *GB/μήνα* είναι:

AP. in 86, out 384
Vardas. in 55, out 122
Sialko. in 151, out 192
Bliz. in 216, out 242
ADSL in 34, out 13

Αθροίζοντας την εισερχόμενη κίνηση έχουμε 508GB/μήνα
Αθροίζοντας την εξερχόμενη κίνηση έχουμε 904GB/μήνα
Έτσι μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε χονδρικά ότι από τα 900GB, τα 500 διέρχονται από τον κόμβο ενώ τα 400 παρέχονται από αυτόν.

Συμπεράσματα:
-- Τα if εργάζονται σε ένα *ποσοστό* μόλις της χωρητικότητας τους, με αποτέλεσμα μειωμένη αλληλοπαρεμβολή μεταξύ τους, διαθέσιμη χωρητικότητα και ανεκτή καθυστέρηση
-- Tα if *μοιράζονται* την κίνηση με αποτέλεσμα να μην φορτώνεται το ένα σε βάρος των άλλων. Με κατάλληλη επιλογή των βάρων στα if μπορούμε να μοιράσουμε την κίνηση στα if μας (μέχρι ενός σημείου). Μέχρι 4 if μπορούμε (υπό συνθήκες να τα δουλέψουμε παράλληλα. Από κει και πέρα αν υπάρχουν και άλλα τους βάζουμε μεγάλα βάρη ώστε να μην εργάζονται παρά μόνο σαν εφεδρείες.
-- Η 802.11b φαίνεται ότι έχει ακόμα μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής, αφού οι χωρητικότητες δεν έχουν κορεστεί
-- Αν υπολογίσουμε κόστος διαχείρισης, εγκατάστασης, συντήρησης 100000δρχ ανά χρόνο, το κόστος είναι περίπου *10δρχ/GB*. Η 802.11 αποδυκνείεται ως η ευρυζωνική τεχνολογία των φτωχών.
-- Η ADSL είναι επαρκέστατη για ελαφρά χρήση από μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών. Πρόβλημα υπάρχει περιοδικά μόνο στο upload, λόγω διάφορων worms κ.τ.λ
-- Η τοπική παροχή σημαντικής ποσότητας αρχείων, ξεκουράζει τα γειτονικά και παραγειτονικά link.
-- Από αυτήν την κίνηση το 70% προέρχεται από *DC*, το 12% από ftp και το 18% από http , αναμενόμενο λόγω της ευκολίας που περέχουν το DC και http στην παρουσίαση των περιεχομένων.

----------


## MerNion

Πολύ καλό αυτό που έκανες Νικήτα! Φαίνονται ακριβώς τα αποτελέσματα διαφόρων συχνών ερωτήσεων/αναζητήσεων μας.

----------


## ngia

Πήρα σήμερα μετρήσεις και σύγκρινα με τις προηγούμενες τιμές

Apari --> 83% -dlink
DeepBlue --> 42-46% -350
Douda-g --> 42-44% -350
Komitas --> 50% -dlink
Leon --> ? -dlink
Mernion --> 60% -350
NovemberQ --> 50% -prism
SB1HBK1 --> 67% -dlink
Sbolis --> 46-48% -dlink
SV1BDS --> 57% -dlink
SV1BYO --> 60% -dlink
Tarantula --> 50% -340
Tsants --> 67% -dlink
Vigor --> 53% -340

Όσον αφορά την λαμβανόμενη ισχύ (χωρίς να λάβουμε οτιδήποτε άλλο υπόψη μας):
 ::  Το AP πρέπει να εκπέμπει τόσο δυνατά ώστε ο πιο αδύνατος πελάτης να έχει λήψη 10dB πάνω από το κατώφλι του για 11Mbps.
Στην περίπτωση μας οι δύο με 40% (-95+40/2=-75dBm) έχουν -75-(-85)=15dB περιθώριο, άρα είναι οκ. (το 40% είναι στη δική τους λήψη αφού εκπέμπουν λίγο περισσότερο απότι το AP)

 ::  Οι πελάτες πρέπει να έχουν τέτοια εκπομπή ώστε το AP να τους βλέπει όλους στην ίδια στάθμη και μάλιστα 15-20dB πάνω από το κατώφλι για 11Mbps (για 20dB : -85+20=-65dBm για το misco --> δηλαδή (95-65)χ2=60% στο utility, και αντίστοιχα 50% για 15dB περιθώριο)

Έτσι πρέπει όλοι να φαίνονται με ισχύ από 50% ως 60%, με προτίμηση να είναι κοντά στο 60%.

Έτσι εδώ :
ο Apari, SB1HBK1 και Tsants ξεφεύγουν προς τα πάνω και η μόνη λύση είναι το πείραγμα του dlink ώστε να κατεβάζει την ισχύ.
Deepblue (υγρασία στο 20μ RG213 καλώδιο ), Douda-g (απώλεια ευθυγράμμισης+μη οπτική επαφή, sbolis (μη οπτική επαφή από το μπαλκόνι) είναι πιο κάτω από τα όρια, λειτουργώντας καλά , μόνο όταν οι υπόλοιποι λειτουργούν συντηρητικά.

----------


## MerNion

μόνο εγώ και ο SV1BYO είμαστε δηλαδή just στο 60%  ::

----------


## dti

> Πήρα σήμερα μετρήσεις και σύγκρινα με τις προηγούμενες τιμές
> 
> SV1BDS --> 57% -dlink


Τον SV1BDS δεν τον βρήκα καν στη nodedb...

----------


## ngia

> μόνο εγώ και ο SV1BYO είμαστε δηλαδή just στο 60%


Ναι είστε στο ιδανικό σημείο, το θέμα είναι να μην υπάρχουν διαφορές μεγάλες της τάξεως του 10% και πάνω. Βέβαια σε δύσκολες στιγμές έχω δει να χει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά το δικό σου με 60%, σε σχέση με άλλους που' χαν περισσότερο, μάλλον επειδή είναι cisco me cisco.
Εν καιρώ θα διορθωθούν όλα..




> Τον SV1BDS δεν τον βρήκα καν στη nodedb...


Ναι, είναι ακόμα σε δοκιμές.

----------


## ngia

Ξαναφτιάχτηκε ένα αντίγραφο της ιστοσελίδας του κόμβου (http://www.ngia.awmn) εδώ http://ngia.rootforge.org
(τα στατιστικά δεν είναι πραγματικού χρόνου βέβαια)

----------


## ngia

Την 10.26.122.36 ποιος την έχει; (έχω ξεχάσει που την έδωσα)
Έβαλα ένα mac filter διότι δημιουργούσε μεγάλη κίνηση προς το modem (όχι προς ινετ όμως) με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να αποκριθεί το Modem.
Αυτό ξαφνικά.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Γι'αυτό έχει χαθεί το inet εδώ και κανά δυό μέρες;;;;  ::

----------


## MerNion

Είχε κολλήσει πάλι ο router, ε? Τώρα ποθ γύρισα είδα οτι δουλεύει από το taratsopc αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το routing.. από το πάνω pc βλέπω τα πάντα αλλά από τα κάτω... τίποτα.. Ενώ πέρνει κανονικά routes το pc πάνω δεν φαίνεται να δουλεύει το routing.. Εκανες τίποτα εσύ;

Επίσης εμφανίζεται το εξής στο ACU της cisco μου (δείτε attachment)
Τι ..... γίνεται εδώ; Παλιά συνδεόμουνα με 98% και 65% αντίστοιχα.. τι έχει γίνει τώρα και δεν πιάνει τίποτα?!? και αυτό το noise!!! 64db!!?!?!?

----------


## ngia

Τα κλασικά, διακοπή ρεύματος και πάγωμα
Η διαφορά ήταν ότι κατά την εκκίνηση έγραψε kernet panic και κολλούσε.
Ξεκίνησα από το cd, στο boot: bf24 -s ώστε να μπει σε single user, μετά mount το κύριο partition σε ένα φάκελο, και αφαιρούσα το χ permission από τα σκριπτάκια του /etc/init.d/ που φαίνεται να το κολλούσαν.
Τελικά το κόλλημα το προκαλούσε η 10άρα isa (3c509), με αλλαγή της δεν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα, έβαλα μια Intel και διορθώθηκε.

Ο θόρυβος που σου βγάζει η κάρτα σου είναι λαθος, δε ξέρω γιατί το κάνει, πάντως το σήμα όπως σε λαμβάνω είναι το ίδιο όπως και πριν.

----------


## MerNion

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι παθαίνει και το κάνει αυτό με το θόρυβο.. Σήμερα το πρωί ήταν πάλι στα κανονικά (όπως φαίνεται και στο attachment). Δεν ξέρω γιατί το κάνει αυτό αλλά μου σπάει τα νεύρα να βλέπω SNR 1 db!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τα κλασικά, διακοπή ρεύματος και πάγωμα
> Η διαφορά ήταν ότι κατά την εκκίνηση έγραψε kernet panic και κολλούσε.
> Ξεκίνησα από το cd, στο boot: bf24 -s ώστε να μπει σε single user, μετά mount το κύριο partition σε ένα φάκελο, και αφαιρούσα το χ permission από τα σκριπτάκια του /etc/init.d/ που φαίνεται να το κολλούσαν.
> Τελικά το κόλλημα το προκαλούσε η 10άρα isa (3c509), με αλλαγή της δεν διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα, έβαλα μια Intel και διορθώθηκε.
> 
> Ο θόρυβος που σου βγάζει η κάρτα σου είναι λαθος, δε ξέρω γιατί το κάνει, πάντως το σήμα όπως σε λαμβάνω είναι το ίδιο όπως και πριν.


ngia, μη μου πεις ότι έβαλες etherexpress pro isa με το module eepro;  ::

----------


## ngia

Οχι πάντα σηκωνόταν για ένα χρόνο που δουλεύει μια χαρά με το 3c509.0. Το παράξενο ήταν ότι δεν άλλαξα τίποτα από την τελευταία φορά που εκκίνησε.

Η 10αρα κάρτα είχε μόνη της τόσο load στον 450αρη, όσο όλες οι άλλες κάρτες (6 ethernet θύρες) και τα services μαζί

----------


## Acinonyx

::  Είπες ότι άλλαξες την 3c με μία intel. Αν η intel είναι η etherxpress pro η ISA ετοιμάσου! LOL

----------


## ngia

οχι δεν είναι τέτοια (είναι της σειράς 82557, είναι pci), αλλά τι εννοείς για την etherxpress pro και τις isa, έχεις δει κάποιο συστηματικό πρόβλημα;

----------


## Acinonyx

Η etherxpress pro η ISA μόνο. Της intel. Ο driver eepro.o είναι τόσο ατελής που δεν μπορεί να χειριστεί τα TX και RX buffer σωστα και κάνει συνέχεια no carrier και ΤΧ errors. Ειδικά όταν παίζουν 2 μαζί. Έφαγα τουλάχιστον 3 μέρες μέχρι να το βρω.  ::  Τις αντικατέστησα με 2 realtek NE2000 ISA clones και βρήκα την υγειά μου. Πάντως έχω και εγώ παρατηρήσει ότι το load γενικά με τις ISA είναι αρκετά υψηλό και ανεβαίνει όσο ανεβαίνει ο ογκος δεδομένων που περνάει. Κρίμα που δεν υποστηρίζουν ISA bus mastering  ::

----------


## MerNion

Είδα ένα IP Conflict σήμερα στο taratsopc σε κάποια από τις 10.26.122.51 ή 10.26.122.129.. Εκανε κανείς δοκιμές με τυχαίες IP???

----------


## ngia

H .51 είναι ιστορική διεύθυνση, δε πιστεύω να είχε κανείς το θράσσος να την ακουμπήσει.  ::  
Πάντως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όσοι βάζουν Ip για δοκιμές χωρίς να ρωτάνε προτιμάνε στρογγυλές διευθύνσεις (.10 .20 .30 .40 κ.τ.λ)

Έβαλα σήμερα και ένα φίλτρο στην 00 09 5b d2 73 40, αφού είχε κάποιο worm που σκάναρε το modem με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ ούτε να το πινγκάρω. Οπότε λίγο προσοχή με τους ιούς.

----------


## MerNion

Δεν φαίνεται να προκάλεσε πρόβλημα έτσι και αλλιώς, απλά το ανέφερα για να υπάρχει δηλωμένο οτι συνέβει  ::

----------


## douda-g

Παιδία να υποθέσω ότι έχει πέσει ο router του νικήτα, ένω εκείνος λιάζεται σε κάποια παραλία;;;;;; Ζηλεύωωω

----------


## DeathDeal

Ο Νικήτας είναι Φιλιπίνες και ΤΣΑΜΠΑ!!!! τέσπα ... λόγω της απομόνωσης που έχουμε υποστεί έχω σηκώσει opendchub server 10.26.122.169:31897 ή 10.26.122.182:31897, για όσους πέφτουν πάνω στο AP, που θα μείνει ανοιχτός μέχρι και Τετάρτη μάλλον γιατί μετά την κάνω και εγώ.

----------


## Achille

Παίζει η διαδρομή από varda-bliz μέσω cslab πάντως (με το backup κόστος), αν και το link cslab-vardas δεν πρέπει να είναι και σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα...

----------


## john70

> Παίζει η διαδρομή από varda-bliz μέσω cslab πάντως (με το backup κόστος), αν και το link cslab-vardas δεν πρέπει να είναι και σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα...


Ναι , χάλια πάει .... πανω απο 50 % loss και τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν πέζει καν ....

Τελικά πότε αυτό το Pannel απο την πλευρά του CS Lab θα αλλαχτει ? Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος ένα απο τα πιάτα του Στέλιου προοριζόταν για εκει ....

----------


## Achille

> Τελικά πότε αυτό το Pannel απο την πλευρά του CS Lab θα αλλαχτει ? Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος ένα απο τα πιάτα του Στέλιου προοριζόταν για εκει ....


Ότι ξέρεις, ξέρω.

Το link έχει signal level -90dbm, είναι λογικό να σέρνεται. Η panel και η Stella ήταν λύσεις ανάγκης απλά για να μπει κάτι. Κανένας δεν ξανασχολήθηκε με το ζήτημα από τότε...

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Τελικά πότε αυτό το Pannel απο την πλευρά του CS Lab θα αλλαχτει ? Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος ένα απο τα πιάτα του Στέλιου προοριζόταν για εκει ....
> 
> 
> Ότι ξέρεις, ξέρω.
> 
> Το link έχει signal level -90dbm, είναι λογικό να σέρνεται. Η panel και η Stella ήταν λύσεις ανάγκης απλά για να μπει κάτι. Κανένας δεν ξανασχολήθηκε με το ζήτημα από τότε...


Μιά και εσύ έχεις τα "κλειδιά" κανόνισε πότε μπορείς , και πότε θα υπάρχει το πιάτο , να το βάλουμε ....γιατι εάν περιμένεις απο αλλού ...... χ#$% μέσα ....

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Έχουμε νέα από το Νικήτα;Γιατί εγώ τώρα πια κλείνω 1,5 εβδομάδα χωρίς δίκτυο... DD,δοκίμασα να συνδεθώ στις IPs :Stick Out Tongue: orts που έλεγες,αλλά δεν έκανε connection με τίποτα το dc++....Any ideas???  ::  

Υ.Γ. Και το γεγονός ότι έχω μέρες να καταφέρω να συνδεθώ(100% packet loss,μόνο την omni κατάφερνα να pingάρω),δεν οφείλεται μόνο στο black out,αλλά και στο ότι κάποιο "καλό" παιδάκι έκανε έρωτα με το ΑΡ πιο πριν....  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ο Νικήτας θα επιστρέψει σε 4-5 μέρες.. οπότε μέχρι τότε υπομονή...

----------


## Winner

> Tracing route to ngia.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.10]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-home.winner.awmn [10.2.12.65]
> 2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-winner.drinet.awmn [10.2.13.137]
> 3 1830 ms 1285 ms 747 ms gw-drinet.ngia.awmn [10.2.13.145]
> 4 2135 ms 2118 ms 650 ms ngia.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.10]


Απ' ότι παρατηρώ από το μεσημέρι κατά της 12 επανήλθε αλλά με πολύ χάλια χρόνους και ταχύτητες...

----------


## DeathDeal

Εγώ τα έχω κλείσει όλα μιας και έπεσε και ο router του apari με την διακοπή ρεύματος, και πλέον και ο Νικήτας να έρθει εγώ τον πίνω. Καλό Σεπτέμβρη τώρα...

----------


## ngia

Ολοκληρώθηκε (πιστεύω) η αντικατάσταση του router-server του κόμβου. Η μεταφορά κράτησε μία βδομάδα όπου ο χρόνος που έμεινε κάτω ο κόμβος δεν ήταν περισσότερο από μίση ώρα. 
Ο Nautilus είναι 2.4 celeron , με άνετη intel mobo, 3 δίσκους και αντικατέστησε τη Shiba, P3 450MHz.

H συνολική κατανάλωση μετρήθηκε 

mobo-cpu-mem --> 52W
3xHardDisk --> 18W
4port +2port+1port Eth --> 20W
Fans --> 5W
4 Εξωτερικές συσκευές --> 20W

Σύνολο κόμβου --> *115W*
Οι καταναλώσεις είναι σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας (τον περισσότερο χρόνο το load είναι κάτω από 1%.
Όταν η CPU τερματίζει έχουμε άλλα 40W κατανάλωση, ενώ 20W αύξηση έχουμε σε μια συνήθη μεταφορά από το LAN ή από δίσκο σε δίσκο, όπου αυξάνεται το φορτίο στη CPU αλλά και οι δίσκοι τραβάνε περισσότερο ρεύμα.
Με μία τιμή 0.1ε/KWh το κόστος του ρεύματος ανά έτος είναι 100.7ε.
H αναβάθμιση κόστισε CPU+mobo+mem=72+88+42=202e .


Με το παλιό σύστημα η κατανάλωση ήταν 103W, δηλαδή έχουμε μια μικρή μόνο αύξηση. Αντίστοιχο σύστημα με amd και κάρτα vga θα είχε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση.
Το σύστημα έχει τη φιλοσοφία όλα σε ένα αφού θα κάνει τη δρομολόγηση, τις υπηρεσίες, διάφορες εργασίες στο LAN που απαιτούν ισχύ, και θα έχει σημαντική διάρκεια ζωής.

Φορτώθηκε Debian με 2.6.7 πυρήνα και την Quagga για τη δρομολόγηση. Έγιναν δοκιμές για μία βδομάδα και οι συσκευές δούλεψαν αρκετά χωρίς καθόλου ψύξη ώστε να περάσουμε την περίοδο "βρεφικής θνησιμότητας" .

Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που είχαμε με το παλιό σύστημα ήταν ότι σε βυθίσεις τάσεις (και όχι απότομες διακοπές) το UPS δεν μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί αρκετά γρήγορα με αποτέλεσμα να κολλάει η συσκευή.
Τώρα το τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή είναι ένα 350άρι (το παλιό ήταν μόνο 200άρι) το οποίο υπολογίζουμε να μπορεί να δώσει ισχύ για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα μέχρι να πάρει μπρος το UPS.

Κατόπιν τούτου αναχωρώ σύντομα για ένα μήνα διακοπές.

----------


## vegos

> Κατόπιν τούτου αναχωρώ σύντομα για ένα μήνα διακοπές.


Καλές διακοπές...

(Έχουμε και το ίδιο όνομα στα PCια - Nautilus/Nautilos)  ::

----------


## socrates

Νικήτα καλά να περάσεις! Καλες Διακοπές!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Καλές διακοπές Νικήτα!και εγώ σε κανά δυο μερούλες το πολύ την κάνω για κανά μήνα σχεδόν...  ::

----------


## Mika

σνιφ σνιφ... με πηραν τα ζουμια...
απο αυτην την στιγμη ειμαι συνδεδεμενος!!!!!!!
ngia thx για την φιλοξενια
ας παρω τους φιλους μου να τους πω οτι για καμια εβδομαδα δεν φευγω απο το σπιτι!!!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Καλωσήρθες λοιπόν ! ! !
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ! ! ! !
ΧΕΧΕΧΕ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Επειδή κόσμος ήλθε, κόσμος έφυγε και επειδή έδωσα IP διπλές, ας κάνουμε μια επιβεβαίωση.

32	AP_Cable
33	Nautilus_eth1
34	AP_Misco
35	
36	MimisNo
37	Manwe(calda)
38	SB1HBK1
39	SV1BYO
40	Sbolis
41	Sbolis
42	Leon
43	Leon
44	SB1HBK3
45	SB1HBK2
46	Stavros76
47	
48	Dimitris^^^2
49	Dimitris^^^2
50	
51	Mernion
52	Vigor
53	Tarantula
54	Komitas
55	Apari
56	DeepBlue
57	Mika
58	Komitas
59	Tsonts
60	Mika
61	Douda-g
62	NovemberQ
63	broadcast

Αν κάποια από αυτές δεν χρησιμοποιείται ή την έχουν δύο ας το αναφέρουν.
Mika καλωσήλθες, πρέπει να σου είχα δώσει το πάσχα κάποιες από αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται. Αν θες βάλε τις .57, .60 ώστε να μην υπάρχει conflict. 
Ksteve99, Anathema, Whitehed σας έχω δώσει κάποιες IP (μη ρωτάτε τι, έχω χάσει τη μπάλα). Αν θέλετε να συνδεθείτε επικοινωνήστε να σας δώσω άλλες.
Από Σεπτέμβρη πιστεύω να γίνουν αναδιατάξεις ώστε να αποσυμφορηθούν λίγο τα πράγματα.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Αν κάποια από αυτές δεν χρησιμοποιείται ή την έχουν δύο ας το αναφέρουν.
> Mika καλωσήλθες, πρέπει να σου είχα δώσει το πάσχα κάποιες από αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται. Αν θες βάλε τις .57, .60 ώστε να μην υπάρχει conflict. 
> Ksteve99, Anathema, Whitehed σας έχω δώσει κάποιες IP (μη ρωτάτε τι, έχω χάσει τη μπάλα). Αν θέλετε να συνδεθείτε επικοινωνήστε να σας δώσω άλλες.
> Από Σεπτέμβρη πιστεύω να γίνουν αναδιατάξεις ώστε να αποσυμφορηθούν λίγο τα πράγματα.


Μιας και βοήθησα στο στήσιμο, θα επιβεβαιώσω ότι του είχες δώσει την 48 και 49, οπότε υπήρχε conflict ! ! !

----------


## papashark

> Επειδή κόσμος ήλθε, κόσμος έφυγε και επειδή έδωσα IP διπλές, ας κάνουμε μια επιβεβαίωση.


????

Τους μισούς από αυτούς δεν τους έχω ακούσει ποτέ εδώ μέσα...  ::  

Στην Nodedb τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν ?  ::

----------


## Mika

Το Πασχα μου ειχες δωσει αλλες.. τις 48,49 μου τις εδωσες πριν δυο εβδομαδες  ::   ::  


ετσι κι αλλιως τα εχω ξεσυνδεσει ολα τωρα και δεν εχω παει ακομα σπιτι μου (ειμαι στου undertaker). Μολις ξαναβαλω το linksys στη πριζα θα αλλαξω τις ip!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Mika αυτή την στιγμή έχεις και εσύ τις 48-49 σε λειτουργεία ?
Διότι και εγώ αυτές έχω στην δουλειά,
μην διμιουργούμε πρόβλημα, αν είναι να μας δώσει άλλες 2 ο Νικήτας 
και να είμαστε όλοι μια χαρά  ::

----------


## ngia

Επειδή είχα ξεμείνει από IP έδινα κάποιες διπλές. Ο πρώτος που σηκωνόταν τις έπαιρνε, ο άλλος έπαιρνε κάποιες άλλες και ούτω κάθε'ξης. Δείτε το πινακάκι πιο πάνω, ας προσπαθήσουμε να μείνουμε σε αυτό (Μικα δε πιστεύω να πρόλαβες να δεθείς συναισθηματικά με την IP σου  ::  )
Από σεπτέμβρη που θα έχουμε και άλλο AP πιστεύω να ελευθερωθούν κάποιες, αλλιώς ανοίγω ένα 32άρι subnet ακόμα πάνω στο AP.

----------


## MerNion

Σήμερα γύρισα απο διακοπές και είδα με χαρά το νεό σύστημα!!
Μπράβο Νικήτα!

(Θα τα πούμε όταν γυρίσεις)

(Mika καιρός ήταν)

(Ποποποποπο κόσμος στον νικήτα!!!!!!)

----------


## akef

Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με το AP του Νικήτα τις τελευταιές δύο μέρες ή είμαι μόνο εγώ που δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ????

----------


## pan-pan

Οχι ειναι και ο Mika που εχει προβλημα με το ap του ngia και ο dimitris^^^2
Οποτε κατι δεν παει καλα στο ap του ngia και οχι σε εσενα μην αγχωνεσαι.  ::  

Απλα ο ngia λειπει σε διακοπες οπως και ο b52 και ειμαι αποκομενος απο το δικτυο!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

Ολοι έχουμε πρόβλημα.. προφανώς έχει κολλήσει πάλι κάτι... υπομονή μέχρι να γυρίσει ο νικήτας..

----------


## Mika

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Λυπάμαι παιδιά, πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει το AP. Το ότι κολλάει (με συχνότητα μια φορά το μήνα) το AP και όχι το άλλο 340 που έχω για ΒΒ μπορεί να φταίει:
α. ότι το ένα έχει πελάτες ενώ το άλλο ένα μόνο οπότε ζορίζεται (βέβαια τώρα δεν είσασαν πολλοί)
b. ότι το AP είναι miscoποιημένο ενώ το άλλο όχι (αλλά και πάλι το ραδιο κομμάτι έχει αλλάξει το mac έχει μείνει το ίδιο)
c. κάτι άλλο, πιθανώς στην τροφοδοσία του..

Γυρνώ τέλος του μήνα, να δω αν στειλω τον πατέρα μου εν' τω μεταξύ να κάνει κάτι.

----------


## papashark

> ... μπορεί να φταίει:
> α. ότι το ένα έχει πελάτες ενώ το άλλο ένα μόνο οπότε ζορίζεται (βέβαια τώρα δεν είσασαν πολλοί)
> b. ότι το AP είναι miscoποιημένο ενώ το άλλο όχι (αλλά και πάλι το ραδιο κομμάτι έχει αλλάξει το mac έχει μείνει το ίδιο)
> c. κάτι άλλο, πιθανώς στην τροφοδοσία του..
> 
> Γυρνώ τέλος του μήνα, να δω αν στειλω τον πατέρα μου εν' τω μεταξύ να κάνει κάτι.


Έχω στον Π.Ηλία miscoποιημένο ΑΡ, έχει κολήσει 3 φορές, 2 σε αλλαγή καναλιών όταν το πρωτοέβαλα, και μία λόγο θερμοκρασίας (ήταν στον φούρνο  ::  ).

Έχει πολλούς πελάτες, ενώ για καιρό πέρναγε και ΒΒ trafic από μέσα (τώρα περνάει από τα άλλα 2 miscoποιημένα ΑΡ)

Τροφοδοσία έχει το τροφοδοτικό του μέσα στο κουτί του.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μπήκα με άλλη πρόσβαση στο Cisco των clients. 
Το είδα να λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά χωρίς να είναι κανένας συνδεδεμένος πάνω στο AP.
Σε site survey που έκανα δεν φαινόταν πουθενά Awmn-913.
Έδωσα κάποιες εντολές και με apply έκανε κάποιες γρήγορες επανεκκινήσεις το AP.
Βλέπω πως μετά από κάμποση ώρα και ενώ πρώτα έκανα πάλη scan έβλεπα το AP του Νικήτα και ήδη κάποιοι είχαν συνδεθεί.
Προσπάθησα και εγώ να συνδεθώ αλλά έχω αδύναμο σήμα και είχα διακοπές.
Αυτό που πρόσεξα τώρα είναι πως ενώ έχω Internet και κατεβάζω από τον FTP του Νικήτα, δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει σύνδεση με το υπόλοιπο AWMN.
Το ίδιο δείχνει και το Nagios map.

----------


## papashark

Βάλτο να κάνει reset

----------


## douda-g

Τώρα που μπήκα μέσα και εγώ νομίζω ότι έχει πρόβλημα το routing 

traceroute 10.26.125.65
traceroute to 10.26.125.65 (10.26.125.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 10.26.122.33 (10.26.122.33) 4.464 ms 5.223 ms 7.468 ms
2 10.26.122.30 (10.26.122.30) 6.357 ms 9.046 ms 8.684 ms
3 * * *
4 * * *
5 *
traceroute to 10.2.4.234 (10.2.4.234), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 10.26.122.33 (10.26.122.33) 10.636 ms 8.467 ms 10.217 ms
2 10.26.122.33 (10.26.122.33) 3007.956 ms !H 3001.673 ms !H 3005.532 ms !H

το απ ποιάνει καλά

----------


## douda-g

Ο κόμβος πρέπει να έχει επανέλθει παρακαλώ ελάτε να leecharoume παρέα

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ναι όντως, διότι με οδηγίες του Νικήτα έκανα restart το routing το μεσημεράκι.  ::

----------


## ngia

Χμ, το 'ξερα ότι με την Quagga δεν μπορώ να αισθάνομαι ασφαλής..
(γιατί τουλάχιστον για το AP δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε και μεγάλες απαιτήσεις σαν cisco που είναι)

Λοιπον το μοντέλο να κάνουν οι γείτονες άρση βλάβης είναι πολύ ωραίο τελικά.Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη και Δημήτρη.

Χρειάζεται:
Ασύρματη πρόσβαση από περισσότερες από μία πλευρές.
Πρόσβαση στον κόμβο από το inet.
Τηλεέλεγχος σε διάφορες τροφοδοσίες από τηλεφωνική γραμμή (κάτι σαν αυτό που έχει φτιαξει ο mernion)

Με αυτά νομίζω ότι μόνο από βλάβη υλικού δεν θα μπορέσει ο κόμβος να ανανήψει.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σωστός !!! και καλή φάση αρκεί να μην πέσει κ το Internet.
Για προχωρήστε το να το φτιάξουμε όλοι για να έχουμε και διαχείριση
των κόμβων μας από μακριά.... πολύ μακριά.  ::

----------


## pan-pan

μπουχουχου  ::   ::   ::  

εγω ακομα ειμαι αποκομενος!!!!α ρε b52 τι μας κανεις!!!!
υπομονη ομως μεχρι την Κυριακη!!  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Αναγκαστικά άνοιξα και δεύτερο 32αρι subnet πάνω στο AP.
Αν κάποιος από το δεύτερο πάει στο πρώτο, θα πρέπει να πάει μέσω του router. Έτσι μπορεί η καθυστέρηση για inter-subnet κίνηση να έχει μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση , μπορεί και όχι όμως.
Το πλεονέκτημα το να μοιραστούν οι πελάτες σε δύο subnets θα είναι ότι λιγότερα broadcast θα περνάνε στον αέρα
Έτσι πλέον οι ip έχουν ως εξής:

32	AP_Cable
33	Nautilus_eth1
34	AP_Misco
35	Akef
36	MimisNo
37	Manwe(calda)
38	SB1HBK1
39	SV1BYO
40	Sbolis
41	Sbolis
42	Leon
43	Leon
44	SB1HBK3
45	SB1HBK2
46	Stavros76
47	Akef
48	Dimitris^^^2
49	Dimitris^^^2
50	TheLaz
51	Mernion
52	Vigor
53	Tarantula
54	Komitas
55	Apari
56	DeepBlue
57	Mika
58	Komitas
59	Tsants
60	Mika
61	Douda-g
62	NovemberQ
63	broadcast

64	AP_Cable
65	Nautilus_eth1
66	
67	Ksteve99
68
....
95	broadcast

Επίσης διoρθώθηκε το link με varda. Η τηλετροφοδότηση του (poe) γινόταν από ένα κοινό τροφοδοτικό, όπου παρεμβαλόνταν όμως δύο δίοδοι αφού το dlink ήθελε χαμηλότερη τάση. Η μία από αυτές ήταν καμμένη, με αποτέλεσμα να σταματά το dlink κάποιες φορές, να χάνεται το ethernet και κάποιες από αυτές τις φορές να κολλά η Quagga. 

Σημ. Ο απολογισμός από το καλοκαίρι ήταν ότι τα 340AP κόλλησαν από μία φορά το κάθε ένα, ενώ το 900 και το 614 καμία.

----------


## ngia

Έβαλα macfilter στην 00:09:5b:d2:73:40 επειδή είχε την .44
Ας επικοινωνήσει ο κάτοχος για άλλη.

----------


## enaon

Ανανεωμένο site  ::   ::  

http://neweb.ngia.awmn

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Ανανεωμένο site   
> 
> http://neweb.ngia.awmn


Δεν ανοίγει.Στάνταρ είναι αυτή;;;

----------


## sotiris

ουτε σε μενα ανοιγει.

----------


## enaon

Παίζει με τα dns ο Νικήτας, δές το εδώ  :: 

http://www.drinet.awmn/cms

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Πολύ ωραίο!!! Μεγιές Νικήτα!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

Τέλειο!! Ποιος το έφτιαξε;

----------


## ngia

> Ανανεωμένο site   
> 
> http://neweb.ngia.awmn


Διαβολάκο, πότε το σκάρωσες;  ::  
Ωραίο είναι, να κάνω και 'γω sign σαν επισκέπτης τώρα;

----------


## MerNion

> Τέλειο!! Ποιος το έφτιαξε;


Κατάλαβα ποιος το έφτιαξε.. Για τα γενέθλία σου στο έκανε δώρο;;
Θέλω και εγώ ένα Σωτήρη.. οκ;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

ε λολ!  :: 
Πολύ καλό!

----------


## sialko

Σωτήρη δεν έχεις καμιά σοβαρή δουλεία να κάνεις;
Εξαιτίας αυτής της μ****ς δεν προλάβαινες;
Αν θέλει ο ngia να κάτσει να φτιάξει μόνος του ιστοσελίδα και μην τα περιμένει όλα στο πιάτο.
janna

----------


## enaon

Είναι το http://www.cmsimple.dk . Το είδα στο site του acoul. Απίστευτα εύκολο. Περίπου 20 λεπτά κόστισε.  ::

----------


## ngia

Μετά τη βροχή μια δειγματοληψία:
Douda-g 67%
Mernion 60%
Tsepes 57%
Komitas 57%
Sbolis 81%
Dimitris^2 38%
Ksteve99 53%
SV1BHK 79%
Apari 77%
TheLaz 77%
NovemberQ 57%
MimisNo 72%
Akef 57%
DeepBlue 63%
Antonakis 60%

'Ολοι είναι όσο και πριν την βροχή. Υπενθυμίζω ότι το ιδανικό σήμα είναι 60-70% (προς το παρόν)
Οι υπόλοιποι ή δεν έχουν ανοίξει τη συσκευή τους ή τους πάτησε η βροχή.

Όσον αφορά παρεμβολές και θόρυβο έχουμε το MicroShop και το rf0044 με δυνατό σήμα στο ίδιο κανάλι με το AP (δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξω κανάλι). και τον Apos35, AP-Micro, NokiaWlan σε άλλα κανάλια με κανονική ισχύ.
Υπάρχει επίσης και ο awmn-1034-1118 ο οποίο ανοίγει μόνο το βράδυ και έχει σβηστεί από τη Nodedb, ποιος να είναι?

Επίσης μόλις έγινε μια τράμπα τριών ωρών με ένα 340AP προκειμένου να γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές στο Misco. Περιττό να πω ότι είναι άλλο μηχάνημα, ενώ το συνολικό traffic παρέμεινε το ίδιο επιβίωσαν μόνο αυτοί που είχαν το δυνατότερο σήμα (ήλπιζα ότι δε θα το πάρει κανείς χαμπάρι, αλλά που τέτοια τύχη)

----------


## paravoid

> Υπάρχει επίσης και ο awmn-1034-1118 ο οποίο ανοίγει μόνο το βράδυ και έχει σβηστεί από τη Nodedb, ποιος να είναι?


1034 ioworm Ζωγράφου Παλαιό - Τέρμα 222 gather 141d 
1118 Echoes South Zografou 2 full 7d 

(αυτό από προσωπικό "snapshot")

----------


## ngia

Προϋπολογισμός υλικών κόμβου awmn-913.

1. Κρατάτε σε αρχείο τις αγορές σας. Έτσι μπορείτε να κάνετε συνετές αγορές και να μη παρασύρεστε από καταναλωτική μανία.
2. Αγοράζετε συσκευές δοκιμασμένες και προτεινόμενες από άλλους που τις έχουν δοκιμάσει.
3. Σιγουρευτείτε πριν αγοράσετε , ότι κάνει για την περιπτωση σας.
4. Κάνετε υπομονή, τα υλικά δεν εξαφανίζονται. Πάντα θα μπορείτε να τα βρείτε σε καλές τιμές.
5. Αγοράζετε πάντα προιόντα με καλό λόγο ποιότητας κόστους, όχι πανάκριβες, υπερτιμημένες συσκευές-υλικά, ποτέ δε θα σας δώσουν τα λεφτά σας πίσω.

----------


## ngia

29Dec2004/18Apr2004 (11 μήνες - 3 μήνες στατιστικών) 


Μέσος όρος σε *ΚΒ/s* κατά τη διάρκεια των τελευταίων 11/3 μηνών στα ιστορικά Links:

AP. in 48/33, out 132/134
Vardas. in 32/20, out 81/47
Sialko. in 46/58, out 60/74
Bliz. in 109/83, out 116/93

Με βάση τα παραπάνω τα *GB/μήνα* είναι:

AP. in 124/86, out 341/384
Vardas. in 83/55, out 210/122
Sialko. in 119/151, out 155/192
Bliz. in 282/216, out 300/242

εισερχόμενη κίνηση 608/508 GB/μήνα
εξερχόμενη κίνηση 1006/904GB/μήνα


Άρα καλά πάμε.

to be continued ...

----------


## ngia

Κοντά στα δύο χρόνια πριν δεν υπήρχε σχεδόν τίποτα. Σήμερα μέτρησα 25 γραμμούλες στο χάρτη.

----------


## ngia

Αλλάχτηκε το Misco με ένα DLink614+. Οι χρόνοι είναι πάντως πολύ καλύτεροι, το bw δε ξέρω. 

Το Misco εδώ και μερικές μέρες (από την κακοκαιρία) είχε μια απώλεια στη λήψη και στην εκπομπή περίπου 10-15dB. 
Αλλάξαμε την pcmcia του με μια 342 και έπαιξε όπως έπρεπε. 
Ανοίξαμε την 352 και αφαιρέσαμε το διακόπτη επιλογής κεραίας και η κάρτα έπαιξε όπως πρέπει.
Μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι από κάποιο κοντινό κεραυνό κάηκε ο διακόπτης.
Κάνοντας μεταγωγή από right σε left δεν άλλαζε το σήμα με τον διακόπτη πάνω.
Την ίδια νύκτα που παρατηρήθηκε η υποβάθμιση στο σήμα είχε κολλήσει το misco.
Κατόπιν τούτου τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανάκια υποβαθμίζονται ακόμα μια κατηγορία. 

Αν οι πελάτες διαπιστώσουν καλύτερη συμπεριφορά με το 614+, ίσως παραμείνει παρότι δεν έχει τα χρήσιμα στατιστικά.

----------


## racer

<απελπισμένος mode>
Υποβαθμίζετε? Τι νοείς υποβαθμίζετε? Δηλαδή τα linksys δεν σ’αρέσουνε, τα 352 δεν σ’αρέσουνε, τι να βάζουμε τελικά?  :: 
</απελπισμένος mode>

----------


## john70

Μήπως έμπασε κανένα απο τα καλώδια σου νερό (θέλοντας να μοιάσει του Σωτήρη -enaon-) ??

----------


## trendy

> <απελπισμένος mode>
> Υποβαθμίζετε? Τι νοείς υποβαθμίζετε? Δηλαδή τα linksys δεν σ’αρέσουνε, τα 352 δεν σ’αρέσουνε, τι να βάζουμε τελικά? 
> </απελπισμένος mode>


dlink βέβαια!

----------


## Vigor

> Το Misco εδώ και μερικές μέρες (από την κακοκαιρία) είχε μια απώλεια στη λήψη και στην εκπομπή περίπου 10-15dB. 
> 
> Την ίδια νύκτα που παρατηρήθηκε η υποβάθμιση στο σήμα είχε κολλήσει το misco.
> Κατόπιν τούτου τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανάκια υποβαθμίζονται ακόμα μια κατηγορία. 
> 
> Αν οι πελάτες διαπιστώσουν καλύτερη συμπεριφορά με το 614+, ίσως παραμείνει παρότι δεν έχει τα χρήσιμα στατιστικά.


Εκείνο το βράδυ ήμουν ξύπνιος όταν έπεσε ο κεραυνός και αμέσως "χάθηκε" το MiscoAP μέχρι το πρωί που ο φίλος ngia το διαπίστωσε. Ας ελπίσουμε πως με το νέο ΑΡ οι χρόνοι των pings θα παίζουν γύρω στα 10-50ms και όχι όπως μας είχε συνηθίσει τον τελευταίο καιρό σε χρόνους άνω του 1sec για ένα μόλις hop μέχρι το AP......  ::

----------


## ngia

Λοιπόν την .39 του SV1BYO φαίνεται την έχει παρει ο Manwe (Calda) o οποίος είχε την .37.
Ας την ελευθερώσει.

----------


## antonakis

πάντως είναι εμφανέστατα πιο γρήγορο το link τώρα....απλά μια επιβεβαίωση

----------


## john70

> πάντως είναι εμφανέστατα πιο γρήγορο το link τώρα....απλά μια επιβεβαίωση


Απλά , έβαλε σοβαρό μηχάνημα , 

Ας μας δώσουν και ένα report (control CB-δικα) Και απο τις περιοχές την Νίκαιας , του Πειραια , της Πεντέλης , του Αιγάλεω , της Ανοιξης και όπου αλλού κατα καιρούς έπιαναν τον κόμβο Φάντασμα !

ΥΓ τελικά στο πειραμε της φιλαδέλφιας δεν ήταν το ΑΤ Λεων αλλά (και όχι ΑΛΛΑΟ)ο κόμβος φάντασμα του Πλωτάρχη !

----------


## NovemberQ

Ξημέρωσε.... !!!!
Οι χρόνοι δεν συγκρίνονται με το Misco ούτε για αστείο
Download στα 300 με 400 Kbytes...
Ban στο Misco (το συγκεκριμένο)  ::   ::  

Δημήτρης

----------


## john70

Σε βρήκε ο Χαρδαβέλας που σε έψαχνε ?

----------


## Vigor

*Κάτω* τα στατιστικά που τόσο μάς βασάνισαν
*Κάτω* ο πνιγμένος κόμβος


*Δώστε καλά response times στον λαό...!*

----------


## john70

> *Κάτω* τα στατιστικά που τόσο μάς βασάνισαν
> *Κάτω* ο πνιγμένος κόμβος
> 
> 
> *Δώστε καλά response times στον λαό...!*


Αξιοκρατία στους παικτες του Fame story3 

Ξανα η Δαφνη Μποκοτα στην Eurovision !

----------


## ngia

> *Κάτω* τα στατιστικά που τόσο μάς βασάνισαν
> *Κάτω* ο πνιγμένος κόμβος
> 
> *Δώστε καλά response times στον λαό...!*


Σου μείνανε 13 μέρες για να δω το δίκτυο σου να ανακοινώνεται από τον Tarantula, αν δε ... ξέρεις ... τα response σου που θα πάνε.

----------


## NovemberQ

Το σημα από το "linksys" στο κανάλι #6 με -68 στα -62 του Νικήτα είναι
"τοπικό΄" σε μένα ή το εχουν και άλλοι clients ???  ::   ::  
"Ηταν στραβό το κλήμα ...."  ::   :: 

Δημήτρης

----------


## ngia

Το Misco AP φαίνεται να πέθανε. Δεν ξεκινά καν, μένει με τα τρία λαμπάκια αναμένα (αφού μου είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα επί δύο έτη).
Είναι η πρώτη συσκευή που μου χαλά και μάλιστα χωρίς αιτία.

Το αντικατέστησα με ένα DLINK που έχει όμως πολύ χαμηλή εκπομπή.
Εργασίες αποκατάστασης όταν καλοκαιρέψει και όταν σκεφτώ τι θα βάλω.

----------


## MAuVE

Θα το πάρεις για πλάκα, θα βγεί και ο John70 ν' αρχίσει το δούλεμα, αλλά σε μέρα κλιματολογικά δύσκολη τα έφτυσε και το πρώτο cisco που μπήκε στον keyman.

Βροχή καταρακτώδης που μπήκε στο ταρατσάκι και πάπαλα.

Just stating the facts. Any conotations are yours.

----------


## ngia

> Θα το πάρεις για πλάκα, θα βγεί και ο John70 ν' αρχίσει το δούλεμα, αλλά σε μέρα κλιματολογικά δύσκολη τα έφτυσε και το πρώτο cisco που μπήκε στον keyman.
> 
> Βροχή καταρακτώδης που μπήκε στο ταρατσάκι και πάπαλα.


To 'χω κατεβάσει κάτω και το ψυρίζω. Δεν έχει λογική. Σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το πρωί. Η πλακέτα πεντακάθαρη, κεραυνοί δεν πέφταν, το ράδιο του ανέπαφο, τάσεις, γειώσεις οκ. 

Κατόπιν ενδελεχούς μελέτης της πλακέτας καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι εκουράστηκε από τους πελάτες μου, αισθάνθηκε αδυναμία να ανταποκριθεί στις υψηλές απαιτήσεις τους και αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί.

Ένα ακόμα αδελφάκι του έχω σε bb με sboli και TheLaz πάνω, θα τους πω να κατεβάζουν πιο αργά. 

Το άλλο ενδεχόμενο που εξετάζω είναι κάποιος (εκτός από τους δύο Νικόλες, Mauve και Winner), να έχει καταραστεί τα Cisco 


Τα άλλα 6 μη cisco δουλεύουν και μετά το ανεμοδούρι



> Just stating the facts. Any conotations are yours.

----------


## sbolis

> Ένα ακόμα αδελφάκι του έχω σε bb με sboli και TheLaz πάνω, θα τους πω να κατεβάζουν πιο αργά.


Και για να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια (ποιός κατεβάζει από ποιόν)
http://stats.sbolis.awmn/?trend=eth1

ααα, αν και cisco, κατεβάστε όσο θέλετε.... Λιτσερόνια!

----------


## papashark

Να έβλεπα και μέχρι εκει πάνω sbolis...  ::

----------


## socrates

Ούτε εγώ βλέπω τα stats!  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Ένα ακόμα αδελφάκι του έχω σε bb με sboli και TheLaz πάνω, θα τους πω να κατεβάζουν πιο αργά. 
> 
> 
> Και για να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια (ποιός κατεβάζει από ποιόν)
> http://stats.sbolis.awmn/?trend=eth1
> 
> ααα, αν και cisco, κατεβάστε όσο θέλετε.... Λιτσερόνια!


Κακίτσες κακίτσες.....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sbolis

> Ούτε εγώ βλέπω τα stats!


Γιατί;;;; Δεν παίζει το DNS (ειναι virtual host πάνω στο 10.2.18.1) ή
δε φτάνει το δίκτυο μέχρι εκεί; Με ενδιαφέρει να μου πείτε γιατί βλέπω
και άλλους (Μauve) να παραπονιούνται γενικά για το DNS. Απαντήστε 
στο thread με το DNS αν όντως είναι DNS.

Υ.Γ. Άντε, να σας κάνω μια περιγραφή. Από τότε που έβαλα τα στατιστικα
η κίνηση είναι πάντα εξερχόμενη (έβαλα κάτι ενδιαφέρον στο DC) από 
εμένα, άντε έχει και λίγο διερχόμενη από τότε που βάλανε το ασύμμετρο routing. Γενικά δεν κατεβάζω γιατί 

α. Μου γέμισαν οι δίσκοι  :: 
β. Αυτά που έχω βάλει να κατεβαίνουν, για διάφορους λόγους που έχω
εκθέσει στο thread για το DC, δεν κατεβαίνουν  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι DNS. Το πρωί πάντως από το γραφείο μέσω 
proxy απο το σπίτι μου σε είδα κανονικά.

----------


## papashark

Σήμερα το βλέπω και εγώ

----------


## socrates

Όντως έφτιαξε!

----------


## ngia

Από το πρωί έβαλα προσωρινά ένα Netgear με Prism GT για AP (μια ευγενική προσφορά του November Q). Δεν πρέπει να τα πάει καλά.

----------


## MerNion

Θα παρακαλούσα τους πελάτες του AP του Νικήτα που χρησιμοποιούν dc, emule, kazaa κλπ προγράμματα που αυτόνουν το bandwidth, να τα κλείσουν μέχρι να βρεθεί μια λύση με το AP γιατί δεν μπορούμε ουτε μια σελίδα να δουμε....
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## antonakis

> δεν μπορούμε ουτε μια σελίδα να δουμε....


πραγματικα γινεται σφαγη...εδω πρωτη φορα μου φαινεται οτι σερνονται οι ιδιες οι σελιδες του νικητα  ::

----------


## MerNion

Ε, αν δεν το καταλαβαίνουν... (μπορούμε να προτείνουμε και κανα mac filter μέχρι να φτιάξει το AP)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Winner

hidden node!

----------


## Acinonyx

Δοκμάστε να κατεβάσετε *όλοι* οι clients το RTS threshold 256 μήπως αντιμετωπίσει πιθανό φαινόμενο hidden noda.

----------


## ngia

Άλλαξε για ακόμα μία φορά το AP με ένα ταρατσοpc με κάρτα senao.

----------


## ngia

Ένα πρωινό Κυριακάτικο Scan από την omni.
H μέτρηση είναι σαν να έχει γίνει με κεραία κέρδους 7dBi.

awmn-913-144 -57 -με Sialko - Ζωγράφου
- -61 
- -62
awmn-913-2259 -60 -με tarantula-Λυκαβηττό
awmn-913-806 -62 -με sboli,TheLaz-Γουδί
rf044 -63
pentiummobilecentrino	-66
awmn-1034-1118 -68 -φοιτητικό δίκτυο-Ζωγράφου
bridge -68
awmn-2366 -70 -vigor-Γουδί
awmn-3267 -71 -TheLaz-Γουδί
pantokrator -70
m0rales -74
AWMN-416-891 -75 - John70-Keyman - Ampelogardin
awmn-1915-1823 -76 - Apari-Deathdeal-Ζωγράφου
awmn-ATIA -76
vfx -76
NETGEAR -79
- -79
awmn-715-3298 -79 -Vardas-Ozonet-Λυκαβηττός
rf0167 -80
wonderLANd_B -80
NOKIA WLAN -82
awmn-240 -83 -winner-Ampelogardin
- -83
awmn-533 -83 -EE-kaisariani
- -83
- -83
vfx -85
default -86

Αυτά σε κάθετη πόλωση.
Οι παυλίτσες είναι μηχανάκια που εκπεμπουν σε bridge ή δεν εκπέμπουν beacons.

----------


## freenet

Αυτά τα wonderLAN_A και B ξέρει κανείς τι είναι ? Έχω παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές ότι ξαφνικά σηκώνονται και πραγματικά μπουκώνουν τα πάντα....

----------


## sbolis

> Αυτά τα wonderLAN_A και B ξέρει κανείς τι είναι ? Έχω παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές ότι ξαφνικά σηκώνονται και πραγματικά μπουκώνουν τα πάντα....


Μέσα στο campus του Πολυτεχνείου.

Επίσης η MAC address του "mobile-centrino" που ξεκινά από 00:40 (Cisco)
υποψιάζομαι (χωρίς να έχω κάνει scan με kismet) ότι είναι εκεί μέσα και
ρίχνει αβέρτα

----------


## freenet

Μέσα στο πολυτεχνείο απο όσο ξέρω υπάρχουν τα γνωστά με ssid ntua και episey. Δεν ξέρω αν κι αυτά είναι απο μέσα.

----------


## freenet

Παραθέτω εδώ το πρώτο scan που έγινε σήμερα απο την ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας μου.Χρησιμοποιήθηκε η pacific wireless 24dBi και μία cantenna που φτιάξαμε απο κουτί μεταλλικό ursus. 
Η κεραία είχε τοποθετηθεί περίπου 2μέτρα πανω σε ιστό βαρέος τύπου και όσο το δυνατόν προσπαθήσαμε να αποφύγουμε εμποδια όπως ηλιακούς και καπνοδόχους. Η καντέννα με το χέρι. Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν με λαπτοπ και pcmcia κάρτα cisco 340 στην οποία προσαρτήσαμε pigtail και συνδέσαμε απευθείας στο pigtail της κεραίας. Δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε καθόλου καλώδιο LMR400 (που προμηθευτηκαμε) αλλά θεωρώ οτι δεν θα αλλάξουν σημαντικά τα αποτελέσματα. Μας προβληματίζει ωστόσο η ευαισθησία του wrt αν και θεωρητικά έχουμε υπολογίσει σημαντικό FM της τάξης των 20-30 dBm για αποστάσεις περίπου 200-300 μετρα.
Γνωρίζοντας χοντρικά τη θέση του κόμβου του ngia στρέψαμε προς τα εκεί την κεραία αν και δεν μπορώ να πω οτι εντοπίσαμε ακριβώς τον κόμβο παρά μόνο μέσω των μετρήσεων. Έπειτα στρέψαμε την κεραία και προς το πολυτεχνείο όπου βρίσκεται ο φίλος που θέλει να συνδεθεί κι αυτός και πήραμε τα αποτελέσματα στο αρχείο pacific to ntua.ns1 . Μας έκανε εντύπωση ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το σήμα απο τον κόμβο awmn-913 (ngia) ήταν αρκετά καλό και φυσικά ήταν αναμενόμενο οτι ήταν πολύ καλύτερο όταν κοιτούσε η κεραία προς την περιοχή που περιπου ξέραμε οτι βρίσκεται. Είναι ωστόσο παράξενο ότι ακόμα και όταν η κεραία κοιτούσε σε εντελώς αντίθετη περιοχή πάλι το σήμα ήταν αρκετά καλό. Να υποθέσω έντονες ανακλάσεις και ιδιαίτερα καλό σήμα.
Το στήσιμο δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί μιας και μένουν κάποιες συννενοήσεις με την πολυκατοικία και το διαχειριστή αλλά και κάποια επαφή με το διαχειριστή της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας μήπως και εκμεταλλευτούμε το αρκετά καλύτερο οπτικό πεδίο και την καθαρότητα που προσφέρει η διπλανή πολυκατοικία. 
Επίσης παρά το γεγονός οτι το ζήτημα της τροφοδοσίας δεν είναι μάλλον πρόβλημα για να σκεφτούμε λύσεις POE εντούτοις η πιθανότητα να στήσουμε στην διπλανή πολυκατοικία με άδεια πάντα,επανέφερε το θέμα. Φυσικά υπολείπεται και η προμήθεια επιπλέον εξοπλισμού με καλύτερη ευαισθησία απο το WRT54GS για να στηθεί και ένα ακόμα interface αν και ομολογουμένως τα αποτελέσματα απο την καντεννα ήταν μάλλον θετικά για μας (δεν ξέρω την ώρα των δοκιμών πόσο θετικά ήταν και για άλλα λινκ).

----------


## NovemberQ

Δηλ. αυτό το γ......ο το Linksys με -70 και SNR 27
σε σχέσει με τη Senao που εχει -64 " " 34
δεν το βλέπεις... μονο εγω απο την υπερτοποθεσία μου  ::   ::  
το βλέπω  ::   ::   ::  

Φυσκά είναι στο κανάλι #6  ::   ::  

Δημήτρης

----------


## john70

freenet .... 

Στείλε και καμία φωτο .... αλλά και την θέση σου (με PM)

Καλή τύχη !

----------


## freenet

Παγώνει δυστυχώς η προσπάθεια σύνδεσης με το awmn καθώς τα προβλήματα με την πολυκατοικία είναι τεράστια πλέον. Την εχουν πέσει στον ιδιοκτήτη και με ψέμματα και κινδυνολογία τον πιέζουν κι αυτόν. Ο άνθρωπος βέβαια κατάλαβε και συμφώνησε με την εγκατάσταση κεραίας αλλά οι πιέσεις και οι αντιδράσεις ειδικά απο τον διαχειριστή είναι τεράστιες. 
Χτες προσπάθησα να τους πάω εκτυπωμένα να μελετήσουν τις διατάξεις της ΕΕΤΤ και τα αντίστοιχα ΦΕΚ και μου τα γύρισαν πίσω αρνούμενοι να τα διαβάσουν καν. Επίσης μου αρνήθηκαν να μου δώσουν το καταστατικό επικαλούμενοι οτι δεν δίνεται σε "άσχετους" (ακόμα κι αν είναι ένοικοι της πολυκατοικίας αυτής). 
Δεν έχω πάει ακόμα να δω τι γίνεται με την κεραία και τον ιστό της που παραμένουν ασύνδετα....
Ελπίζω να βγάλω άκρη σύντομα αλλά ο σκοταδισμός και οι εμμονές ειναι πανίσχυρες και πολύ λαικίστικες για να αφήσουν χώρο για επιχειρήματα και αποδείξεις.

----------


## dti

Με τον διαχειριστή της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας τί έγινε;
freenet μπορώ να σου δώσω οτι υλικό έχω σχετικά με το Ασύρματο Σχολικό Δίκτυο, δημοσιεύσεις σε κυβερνητικά περιοδικά (infosoc) σχετικά με την ασύρματη δικτύωση, παρουσίαση μελέτης του ΤΕΙ Αθηνών σχετικά με την ακτινοβολία από wlan, κλπ. κλπ.

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ενεργοποιηθεί ο δικηγόρος του Συλλόγου και να αντιμετωπίσουμε την περίπτωση; (πρόταση - ιδέα προς το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου)
Είναι καλό και επ΄ωφελεία όλων να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το νόμιμο δικαίωμα όλων μας να στήνουμε τον εξοπλισμό μας.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Νικήτα μιας και τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ καθόλου,
αποδεσμεύω τις IP 48 και 49.
Αν αργότερα στρώσουν τα πράγματα και μπορώ να συνδεθώ θα σε ενημερώσω.
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φιλοξενία.  ::

----------


## freenet

Σε ευχαριστώ dti για την προσφορά σου, δυστυχώς δεν έχω πάει ακόμα στον διαχειριστή της διπλανής πολυκατοικίας. Ωστόσο δεν είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξος μιας και θα είναι εύλογη η απορία γιατί δεν την βάζω στην ταράτσα της δικής μου πολυκατοικίας....
Ψάχνω κυρίως τα ΦΕΚ για να έχω καλό πάτημα. Αν ξέρει κανείς κάτι πέρα απο αυτό της 16-7-2002 που το βρήκα.

----------


## MerNion

Ο router πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει εδώ και αρκετές ώρες....

----------


## ngia

Δεν κολλάει ο router φυσικά, κολλάει ένα dlink C1 που δοκίμαζω πάνω σας.
Ακλόνητο σε p2p, αλλά σε p2mp πάτος.

----------


## MerNion

Πάμε πάλι...από τις 6 το πρωί (μπορεί και νωρίτερα) έχει κολλήσει πάλι...
Νικήτα, μήπως θα πρέπει να περιορίσεις με κάποιο traffic shaping τα downloads του DC καθώς απ' ότι υποπτεύομαι αυτό φταιει;

----------


## ngia

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε για τo AP:

misco: μεγάλοι χρόνοι, μεσαία διαπερατότητα, μεγάλη διακύμανση από πελάτη σε πελάτη, σπάνια κολλήματα.

cisco340: μη αποδεκτή απόδωση, δραστική μείωση εμβέλειας

dlink614,900B,C1: λογικοί χρόνοι, μεσαία διαπερατότητα, συχνά κολλήματα.

netgear prism2.5: μη αποδεκτή επίδοση, δραστική μείωση εμβέλειας, συχνά κολλήματα.

senao prism2.5: λογικοί χρόνοι, βέλτιστη διαπερατότητα, σταθερή λειτουργία.

atheros 5004: μη αποδεκτή απόδωση, δραστική μείωση εμβέλειας.

prism3: μη αποδεκτή απόδωση, δραστική μείωση εμβέλειας.

Με μια λέξη:
Την απόλυτα καλύτερη συμπεριφορά την έχει η senao-prism2.5, ακόμα και με 6 μέτρα καλώδιο. Σε όλες τις συνθήκες είχε αποδεκτή επίδοση.
Αμέσως καλύτερη συμπεριφορά έχουν τα dlink, αλλά μόνο για μικρό αριθμό πελατών. Σε πολλούς απλά είναι ακατάλληλα.
Αποδεκτή συμπεριφορά έχει και το misco η οποία όμως χειροτερεύει δραματικά όσο αυξάνεται το πλήθος των πελατών. Από ένα αριθμό και πάνω γίνεται μη αποδεκτή.
Όλες οι άλλες συσκευές που δοκιμάστηκαν παραπάνω δεν ικανοποίησαν ούτε στις πιο εύκολες συνθήκες.

----------


## Winner

Σε όλα τα παραπάνω λαμβάνεις υπόψιν σου το traffic του κάθε client και κατ' επέκταση το hidden node πρόβλημα;

Παρακαλώ όταν δημοσιεύεις κάτι να είναι πλήρως τεκμηριομένο.  ::

----------


## ngia

> Σε όλα τα παραπάνω λαμβάνεις υπόψιν σου το traffic του κάθε client και κατ' επέκταση το hidden node πρόβλημα;
> 
> Παρακαλώ όταν δημοσιεύεις κάτι να είναι πλήρως τεκμηριομένο.


Άλλο το φαινόμενο hidden node και άλλο πράγμα οι ατέλειες των συσκευών, μη δικαιολογείς τα αδικαιολόγητα. 

Η σύγκριση γίνεται από τους πελάτες όταν κατεβάζουν. Τότε η επίδραση του hidden node είναι αμελητέα. Τοτε παρατηρείται διαφορετική συμπεριφορά η οποία είναι θέμα υλοποίησης του πρωτοκόλλου από τη κάθε συσκευή.

----------


## MerNion

Εχει κολλήσει πάλι κάτι ή εγώ έχω πρόβλημα; (βαριέμαι να ανέβω στην ταράτσα να δω....)

----------


## MerNion

Παρέδωσε πάλι νυχτιάτικα ο router (ή το AP...)

----------


## Winner

Ακόμα client στον Νικήτα είσαι;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Παρέδωσε πάλι νυχτιάτικα ο router (ή το AP...)


Σε βλέπω συνδεμένο, αλλά δε σε πινγκάρω. Ciscoκατάσταση...

----------


## freenet

Γεια σας και πάλι 

Λοιπόν λέω να ανεβώ στην ταράτσα και να συνδέσω την συσκευή οπότε θα είμαι πιστεύω έτοιμος για σύνδεση. Για την πολυκατοικία μήν ρωτάτε απλά...
Απλά με προβλημάτισε ένα καλώδιο που συνέδεσα στο linksys στην υποδοχή της κεραίας δίπλα απο το τροφοδοτικό (αν και έχω την εντυπωση ότι χρησιμοποιείται η άλλη) το οποίο στην αρχή έκανε σκανάρισμα και έπιανε κάποια SSID αλλά στη συνέχεια παρέδωσε πνεύμα. 
Αν υποθέσω οτι όλα αυτά λύνονται και το σκανάρισμα γίνει καλά και πιάσω τον ngia, ποιά είναι η διαδικσία της σύνδεσης μετά? Υποθέτω οτι κάποιο WEP θα υπάρχει, πρέπει να αναθέσω κάποια απο τις διαθέσιμες IP ή υπάρχει DHCP? Βέβαια όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμη θέση στον κόμβο του ngia.

----------


## MerNion

> Ακόμα client στον Νικήτα είσαι;;;


Επ!!! και εσύ ξενύχτης ησουν;  :: 

Τι να κάνω.... Η ανάγκη βλέπεις....

----------


## ngia

> Υποθέτω οτι κάποιο WEP θα υπάρχει, πρέπει να αναθέσω κάποια απο τις διαθέσιμες IP ή υπάρχει DHCP? Βέβαια όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμη θέση στον κόμβο του ngia.


Δεν υπάρχει WEP, ελεύθερος κόμβος γαρ, παίρνεις ip με dhcp, και μετά για μόνιμη παίρνεις μια στατική.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> Ακόμα client στον Νικήτα είσαι;;;   
> 
> 
> Επ!!! και εσύ ξενύχτης ησουν; 
> 
> Τι να κάνω.... Η ανάγκη βλέπεις....


To πολυτεχνείο δεν το βλέπεις από το σπίτι σου ?

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> ...


Βλέπω διάφορα κτίρια... τώρα επειδή δεν σπουδάζω και εκεί δεν ξέρω ποια ακριβώς είναι...

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Winner
> 
> ...


AFAIK το πολυτεχνείο δεν έχει (ακόμα;) λειτουργικό και ανοιχτό προς κόσμο AP.

----------


## papashark

To γνωρίζω.....

Απλά εάν ήθελε να βγάλει ΒΒ ο mernion και ήθελε και ο achille, θα ήταν πιστεύω καλή ευκαιρία.

----------


## MerNion

Μιας και υπάρχει δραστηριότητα απο το MerNion-2 που είναι δεν είναι 500m από το Πολυτεχνείο, αν υπάρχει θέληση και όρεξη να γίνει κάτι το βλέπουμε...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Καλημέρες Νικήτα!  ::  

Μήπως ο proxy βαράει διαλλείψεις;;;;  ::   ::   ::  
Δεν ανοίγει τίποτα σε http,ενώ από ping βλέπω πως όποιο url και αν βάλω,είναι up...

Προθεσμία μέχρι αύριο τέτοια ώρα να έχει αποκατασταθεί το πρόβλημα και να λειτουργούν όλα στην εντέλεια...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Απλά είχα ξεχάσει να ανανεώσω την adsl και σήμερα που βγήκε το πριζάκι κατά λαθος και ζήτησε το modem αλλη ip, βγήκε εκτός.

----------


## ngia

ok ανανεώθηκε

----------


## freenet

Σήμερα η μέρα αφιερώθηκε στο στήσιμο και στην προσπάθεια σύνδεσης αλλά τελικά μέχρι τώρα δεν επετεύχθη ακόμα. 
Στην αρχή με διαδοχικά σκαναρίσματα και μέσω του linksys WRT54GS και μέσω telnet έπιανα τα διάφora backbone links του κόμβου αλλά όχι το SSID awmn-913 και αυτό σήμαινε λανθασμένη στόχευση. Αργότερα όταν η στόχευση βελτιώθηκε, με τη βοήθεια μιας καντέννα και netstumbler, τελικά τα πράγματα αντί να βελτιωθούν χειροτέρεψαν σημαντικά. Υποψιάστηκα το καλώδιο που συνέδεε το linksys με την κεραία (pacific wireless 24dBi) και δοκίμασα να το αντικαταστήσω και να βάλω ένα δοκιμασμένο pigtail (φυσικά το τίμημα που πληρώνεις σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι οτι πρέπει να δουλεύεις ψηλά και κοντά στην κεραία). Τα πράγματα επειτα βελτιώθηκαν σημαντικότατα.Πλέον έβλεπα στα σκαναρίσματα το awmn-913 και πάτησα το πολυπόθητο join, αν και αρχικά έβγαζε κάποια προβλήματα εντούτοις συνδέθηκε. Το θέμα είναι ωστόσο οτι παρά το γεγονός οτι το wl status επέστρεφε τα στοιχεία του κόμβου, εντούτοις ούτε ping γινόταν ούτε τίποτα. Στο ifconfig στο eth1 δεν έβλεπα κάποια ΙΡ (λογικά θα έπρεπε να δοθεί απο το dhcp) για αυτό τις έβαλα μόνος μου σύμφωνα με αυτό που είχε απαντήσει ο ngia σε pm. Δυστυχώς και πάλι τίποτα...
Καμιά ιδέα?
(αν η θέση του ποστ δεν είναι σωστή ζητάω συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων)

----------


## MerNion

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά από προχτές; Εχω κάνει και restart την κάρτα μου και όλα, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να περάσω από το AP και όταν περνάω είναι με χρόνους κοντά στα 1500ms...

----------


## ngia

Αλλαγή καναλιού, σε βλέπω στα 150ms τώρα.

----------


## ngia

Δορυφορική φωτογραφία της ευρύτερης περιοχής όπου απεικονίζονται οι συνδέσεις κορμού και τα AP.

----------


## ngia

Διάγραμμα με την καλωδίωση του κόμβου.
Οι διεπαφές έχουν μοιραστεί σε 5 δρομολογητές χαμηλής κατανάλωσης (εκτός του ενός που είναι και server) οι οποίοι μιλάνε μεταξύ τους IBGP πάνω σε OSPF και με τους έξω EBGP. Με τον τρόπο αυτό βλάβη ή αλλαγή ή πειράματα δεν επηρεάζουν παρά ένα μέρος της λειτουργικότητας του κόμβου.
Τα κουτάκια με πορτοκαλί χρώμα είναι δρομολογητές, ενώ με πράσινο εξωτερικές ασύρματες συσκευές.

----------


## MerNion

> Δορυφορική φωτογραφία της ευρύτερης περιοχής όπου απεικονίζονται οι συνδέσεις κορμού και τα AP.


Μου φαίνεται οτι μας έχεις στο περιθώριο εμάς απο εδώ... ούτε τα link εχεις σημειώσει... λες και δεν είμαστε πελάτες σου εμείς... αλλά που θα πάει... θα φύγουμε μόνοι μας απο το AP σου και θα υσηχάσουμε μια και καλή! Ουφ!  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Μου φαίνεται οτι μας έχεις στο περιθώριο εμάς απο εδώ... ούτε τα link εχεις σημειώσει... λες και δεν είμαστε πελάτες σου εμείς... αλλά που θα πάει... θα φύγουμε μόνοι μας απο το AP σου και θα υσηχάσουμε μια και καλή! Ουφ!


Όχι βρε, που θα πας να βρείς χειρότερα? Πρώτος ήλθες, τελαυταίος θα φύγεις.
Τα λινκ των πελατών εξυπακούονται, διαφορετικά θα γέμιζε ο χάρτης γραμμούλες.

----------


## socrates

Σωστά και νοικοκυρεμένα!

----------


## antonakis

πολύ καλό νικήτα

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Τζιτζι που λένε!  ::   ::

----------


## freenet

Καλημέρα παιδιά

Από το βράδυ χτες αργά και σήμερα το πρωί δεν μπορώ με κανένα τρόπο να πιάσω το ssid awmn-913. Τις προηγούμενες μέρες βέβαια ήμουν συνδεδεμένος με αρκετά καλό rate και σήμα ικανοποιητικό. Σε επικοινωνια με τον ngia μου είπε οτι άλλξε κάποια κανάλια στο ΑΡ αλλά το wrt μου δεν ακολούθησε. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πλέον μετά απο reset και όλες τις σχετικές ενέργειες, με site survey πιάνω μόνο ένα ssid stratis και ένα backbone link awmn-913-806 (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς το νούμερο). Η στόχευση δεν άλλαξε καθόλου ούτε και οι ρυθμίσεις στο wrt που τις επανέφερα σε αυτές που είχα όταν ήμουν συνδεδεμένος.
Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## douda-g

σήμερα που γύρισα ενώ έχω πολύ καλό σήμα διαπίστωσα ότι έχει αυξηθεί ο 
θόρυβος στο -84DBm , Επείσης παρατήρησα ότι έχει εμφανιστεί ένα καινούργιο φυντανάκι ονόματι aristos87 αν είναι κάποιος υποψήφιος χρήστης
ή μπαίνει κατά τύχη στο forum παρακαλώ να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ του, γιατί
και με ενοχλεί και δεν έχει και encryption στο δίκτιό του
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ngia

> Επείσης παρατήρησα ότι έχει εμφανιστεί ένα καινούργιο φυντανάκι ονόματι aristos87 αν είναι κάποιος υποψήφιος χρήστης
> ή μπαίνει κατά τύχη στο forum παρακαλώ να χαμηλώσει την ισχύ του, γιατί
> και με ενοχλεί και δεν έχει και encryption στο δίκτιό του
> Ευχαριστώ.


Είναι στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία σου. Τούχα δώσει το τηλ. να επικοινωνήσετε. Βγες στο μπαλκόνι και φώναξε του, πιο εύκολα θα σε ακούσει.

Επίσης σαν AP λειτουργεί από το Σάββατο senao κάρτα, η οποία φαίνεται να έχει την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά απ΄ότι έχει περάσει.

----------


## douda-g

Το φαντάστηκα ότι θα είναι ο γείτονας , ελπίζω να δεί το post.
Εγώ ως τώρα καλύτερη συμπεριφορά έχω δεί από τα cisco μόλις γυρίσω από
τις διακοπές θα δούμε. Αυτό που με ανυσηχεί πολύ είναι ο αυξημένος θόρυβος
ελπίζω και για αυτό να "φταίει" το γείτονας και η αλλαγή καναλίου που έκανεσ

Τα λέμε καλό πασχα και Ανάσταση σε όλους , όχι μόνο ιστών αλλά ψυχική
και πνευματική.

----------


## ngia

Από ένα σημείο και πέρα η senao και οι ουρές δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω.

Μετρώ 7 AP στο 6 κανάλι με σήμα από -70 ως -60, όσα υπάρχουν σε όλα τα άλλα κανάλια, οπότε φύγαμε από το 5.
Πήγαμε στο 4 το μόνο που έχει χώρο.

Πλέον όταν εμφανίζονται μεγάλοι χρόνοι θα είναι πρόβλημα παρεμβολών και όχι κάτι άλλο.

----------


## douda-g

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ο ngia έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στον κόμβο του και
πιθανότατα στον router του, ή το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στη δική μου μεριά
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ngia

Δε σε βλέπω καθόλου συνδεμένο στο AP, έλεγξε καλώδια κεραίες κ.τ.λ

----------


## awmnmaniac

ιντερνετ πως γίνεται να δω κανονικά σε firefox?

τι ρυθμίσεις θέλει?
http server?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ιντερνετ πως γίνεται να δω κανονικά σε firefox?
> 
> τι ρυθμίσεις θέλει?
> http server?


Σε παρακαλώ να μην ποστάρεις σαν "πεινασμένος" για inet σε πολλές ενότητες. Εδώ δεν είναι μέρος μοιράσματος inet.

----------


## freenet

Επιτέλους ύστερα απο το "κατέβασμα" της κεραίας που με εξανάγκασαν οι γείτονες της πολυκατοικίας, την επανέφερα ύστερα απο διάλογο και καλή πίστη.
Πλέον η ραδιενεργός καρκινογόνα τοξική κεραία μπορεί να σπέρνει τον όλεθρο στου ζωγράφου γεμίζοντας με θόρυβο τους δέκτες σας μέχρι κόρινθο!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Νέο σκαν από την ομνι σε κάθετη πόλωση (ssid, κανάλι, ισχύς) :
0	2437	-62
0	2422	-64
0	2417	-68
0	2437	-70
0	2442	-73
0	2437	-83
0	2437	-83
awmn-240	2452	-81
awmn-3267	2452	-64
awmn-416-AP	2437	-82
awmn-533	2422	-69
awmn-806-3060	2447	-80
awmn-806-3298	2462	-71
awmn-913-144	2412	-63
awmn-913-1915	2452	-61
awmn-913-3267	2412	-58
awmn-913-HS1	2462	-66
bridge-diag	2422	-66
c3p8-2	2427	-68
default	2437	-63
default	2447	-68
default	2437	-69
default	2437	-70
default	2437	-81
ITIA	2562	-69
kouros-ym	2442	-82
micro-bridge	2437	-68
micro-clients	2462	-67
SMC	2437	-81
Standalone	2437	-69
stratis	2437	-83
vfx	2437	-78
vfx	2437	-83
yaminet	2437	-83

Τα awmn είναι περίπου το 1/3, το 1/4 είναι χωρίς ssid, τα μισά έχουν wep, το 1/3 είναι Linksys από τα οποία τα περισσότερα παρατημένα με default ssid στο default κανάλι με 4 από αυτά σε g mode.

----------


## ngia

Αλλάχτηκε ένα senao καρτάκι στο AP (thanks nc) .
Τα συμπτώματα ήταν μειωμένη ταχύτητα και μειωμένο σήμα κατά 10dB σε εκπομπή και λήψη (γιαυτό χρειάζεται να σημειώνουμε τη στάθμη και να την παρακολουθούμε τακτικά)
Η αιτία μάλλον ένας κεραυνός που έπεσε αρκετά κοντά (τουλάχιστον ακούστηκε) την προηγούμενη Κυριακή.

Σε μέτρηση το καρτάκι έχει διαφορετική λήψη σε κάθε είσοδο του.
Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που γίνεται , η πρώτη ήταν με ένα cιcso όπου ξηλώνοντας το διακόπτη στην είσοδο του επανήλθε.
Το συμπέρασμα πλεόν είναι ότι το πιο ευαίσθητο σημείο είναι ο διακόπτης (πιθανά να αντέχει σε κυματώσεις μέχρι 1 volt - δύο δίοδοι αποτελούν το διακόπτη), ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα πιο μέσα, φαίνεται ότι προστατεύονται από το κάψιμο του διακόπτη.

Η λύση ίσως είναι η τοποθέτηση δύο γρήγορων μικροκυματικών διόδων στην είσοδο, πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## ngia

Διάγραμμα με την καλωδίωση του κόμβου. 
Οι διεπαφές έχουν μοιραστεί σε 4 δρομολογητές χαμηλής κατανάλωσης οι οποίοι μιλάνε μεταξύ τους IBGP πάνω σε OSPF και με τους έξω EBGP. Με τον τρόπο αυτό βλάβη ή αλλαγή ή πειράματα δεν επηρεάζουν παρά ένα μέρος της λειτουργικότητας του κόμβου. 
Τα κουτάκια με πορτοκαλί χρώμα είναι δρομολογητές, με πράσινο εξωτερικές ασύρματες συσκευές, με μωβ οι servers.

----------


## ngia

Ένας πρόχειρος προϋπολογισμός.

----------


## alex-23

πολλα λεφτα
εγω δεν τα υπολογιζω γιατι θα παθω τιποτα
τουλαχιστον τα δινουμε λιγα λιγα και δεν το καταλαβαινουμε  ::

----------


## ayis

Δεν παίζει το http://www.ngia.awmn/,
το κανει αρκετα συχνα τελευταία.

Μάλλον είναι προβλημα DNS:



```
C:\>nslookup www.ngia.awmn
Server:  bbr.ayis.awmn
Address:  10.47.135.65

*** bbr.ayis.awmn can't find www.ngia.awmn: Non-existent domain

C:\>
```

----------


## ngia

Δύο 6μετροι σωλήνες 1.5'' βαρέος τύπου (πράσινες) με σκαλοπατάκια από σωλήνα 3/4''.
Στερέωση κάτω σε δύο ποτηράκια, στον τοίχο σε δύο σημεία ο κάθε σωλήνας και μέ μία αντιρίδα από σωλήνα 3/4" πάνω στο δώμα. Για τη ευστάθεια τα δύο διαγώνια που έχουν κολληθεί κάνουν μεγάλη διαφορά.
Η ηλεκτροκόλληση έγινε με ψιλό ηλεκτρόδιο 2μμ το οποίο βάφτηκε με δύο χέρια αντισκωριακό.

----------


## Vigor

Ωραίο να βλέπεις το έργο ολοκληρωμένο!

Γερές κατασκευές...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Ωραίο να βλέπεις το έργο ολοκληρωμένο!
> 
> Γερές κατασκευές...


Άμα βάλεις εσύ το χέρι σου πως να μην είναι!!

----------


## sotiris

Πολυ ωραιο φαινεται, μπορεις να ανεβασεις καμια φωτο με μεγαλυτερη αναλυση?

----------


## ngia

..

----------


## sotiris

Τελικα καλα μου ειχε φανει στην μικρη φωτο....κολλησες την ταυτοτητα του ραδιοερασιτεχνη στο κουτι.  ::  εξυπνο, ειδικα εαν εχεις ¨κακους " συγκατοικους.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Aυτές οι ωραίες βασούλες για να δίνεις κλίση στο πιάτο που τις βρίσκεις;

----------


## ngia

> Aυτές οι ωραίες βασούλες για να δίνεις κλίση στο πιάτο που τις βρίσκεις;


Από ένα σωλήνα 1.5'', κόβεις τρία κομμάτια και τα κολλάς με ηλεκτροκόλληση μεταξύ τους, και ένα μεγάλο Π επίσης κολλημένο πάνω στο ένα κομμάτι ώστε να μην γλυστρά πάνω στον ιστό. Αν έχεις το σωλήνα σου σκαρώνω κάνα δυο.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Aυτές οι ωραίες βασούλες για να δίνεις κλίση στο πιάτο που τις βρίσκεις;
> 
> 
> Από ένα σωλήνα 1.5'', κόβεις τρία κομμάτια και τα κολλάς με ηλεκτροκόλληση μεταξύ τους, και ένα μεγάλο Π επίσης κολλημένο πάνω στο ένα κομμάτι ώστε να μην γλυστρά πάνω στον ιστό. Αν έχεις το σωλήνα σου σκαρώνω κάνα δυο.


Οκ. Θα περάσω να το δω από κοντά.  ::

----------


## alex-23

το ειπες και το εκανες 
τα εκανες και ολα ασπρα ακομα και το hager εβαψες γιατι??

----------


## fotis

Ρε παιδιά αυτή τη ταυτοτητούλα ραδιοερασιτέχνη δεν την σκανάρετε να την κολλάμε και εμείς που δεν είμαστε (και καλά) στις κεραίες μας. Αφου κοροιδευουμε που κοροιδεύουμε ας κοροιδεύουμε τουλάχιστον σωστά.

Βαρέθηκα να εξηγώ πως γίνεται να υπάρχει δορυφόρος τόσο χαμηλά..  ::

----------


## ngia

> το ειπες και το εκανες 
> τα εκανες και ολα ασπρα ακομα και το hager εβαψες γιατι??


Παραλλαγή  :: 
Ενοχλεί λιγότερο.

----------


## dti

Με το λευκό χρώμα, θα ζεσταίνεται και λιγότερο...  ::

----------


## Ygk

Τό 'πες & το 'κανες!  ::  

Με γειές!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

πολύ ωραία δουλειά έγινε...προσεγμένη,γερή και όχι "ατσούμπαλη"...

γεια στα χέρια Νικήτα και Γιώργου!  ::  


Υ.Γ.Δεν ξέρω αν συμμετείχε στην κατασκευή και κανένας άλλος,εκτός των δύο κυρίων που ανέφερα...προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων  ::

----------


## ngia

Όσοι έχουν μείνει εκτός από το πρωϊ ας μην ανησυχούν... η θυσία τους ήταν για καλό σκοπό ... από μεθαύριο ελπίζω να επιστρέψουν όλα στην προτέρα κατάσταση.

----------


## alex-23

αν λειτουργει ο router γιατι τον πασπατεψανε στην εκθεση

----------


## MerNion

Δεν τον πασπατέψανε απλά... Και έχει και συνέχεια αύριο  ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Όσοι έχουν μείνει εκτός από το πρωϊ ας μην ανησυχούν... η θυσία τους ήταν για καλό σκοπό ... από μεθαύριο ελπίζω να επιστρέψουν όλα στην προτέρα κατάσταση.


Ευλόγησον ....  ::  

( Ενας εκτός ...  ::  )

----------


## Vigor

Τα links αποκαταστήθηκαν από την Διεύθυνση Εγγείων Βελτιώσεων?  ::

----------


## ngia

άμεσα ... σκέψου ότι στη βαβούρα ξέχασα να ξαναβάλω το ένα πιάτο πάνω ... γυρνώ και τα βλέπω όλα πάνω. ... νευρωνικό λινκ.

----------


## tlogic

Κάποιο προβληματάκι με το routing υποπτεύομαι...




> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 0.879 ms 0.753 ms 0.720 ms
> 2 gw-ap2.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.65) 3.637 ms 3.218 ms 4.686 ms
> 3 gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5) 4.377 ms 4.510 ms 11.749 ms
> 4 ns.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1) 6.672 ms 12.675 ms 4.609 ms
> 5 gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5) 4.763 ms 4.471 ms 4.791 ms
> 6 ns.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1) 4.823 ms 5.134 ms 4.344 ms
> 7 * gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5) 4.522 ms 4.444 ms
> 8 ns.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1) 4.560 ms 4.504 ms 4.681 ms
> ...

----------


## Winner

Και σε μένα γινόταν αυτό πριν 1 ώρα περίπου.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Σε μένα ακόμα γίνεται  :: 


```
Tracing route to 10.23.25.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  apollo.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.254]
  2     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-onikoseimai.stafan.awmn [10.2.31.233]
  3    11 ms     5 ms     5 ms  gw-stafan.eexi.awmn [10.2.20.246]
  4     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  wl500g.eexi.awmn [10.2.33.10]
  5    20 ms    12 ms     7 ms  gw-eexi.gvaf.awmn [10.2.38.35]
  6    18 ms    50 ms    10 ms  gw-gvaf.sbolis.awmn [10.2.38.230]
  7    10 ms    10 ms     9 ms  gw-sbolis.thelaz.awmn [10.2.18.246]
  8    12 ms    10 ms    10 ms  gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.241]
  9    65 ms    16 ms    10 ms  ns.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.1]
 10    14 ms    16 ms    14 ms  gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.241]
 11    13 ms    19 ms    49 ms  ns.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.1]
 12    16 ms    26 ms    11 ms  gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.241]
 13    38 ms    13 ms    10 ms  ns.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.1]
 14    21 ms    32 ms    23 ms  gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.241]
 15    15 ms    21 ms    11 ms  ns.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.1]
 16    11 ms    14 ms     *     gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.241]
 17    12 ms    41 ms    13 ms  ns.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.1]
 18    23 ms    17 ms    36 ms  gw-thelaz.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.241]
 19    12 ms    42 ms    22 ms  ns.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.1]
```

----------


## TheLaz

ΟΚ, rebootαρα το link απο την πλευρά μου...μόλις βρω τον Νικήτα θα το 
κοιτάξουμε καλύτερα...

Λαζ.

----------


## tlogic

Σε μένα έφτιαξε:



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  0.800 ms  0.763 ms  0.722 ms
 2  gw-ap2.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.65)  3.515 ms  3.724 ms  3.404 ms
 3  gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5)  5.892 ms  5.660 ms  6.138 ms
 4  ngia.trackman.awmn (10.26.122.166)  5.341 ms  8.578 ms  8.464 ms
 5  gw-zabounis.trackman.awmn (10.35.161.249)  5.962 ms  6.834 ms  8.821 ms
 6  gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97)  7.377 ms  5.484 ms  4.802 ms
 7  10.47.135.225 (10.47.135.225)  9.832 ms  10.755 ms  9.003 ms
 8  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  9.099 ms  8.076 ms  8.272 ms
 9  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  9.659 ms  15.994 ms  12.441 ms
```

----------


## freenet

Εγινε κάτι? 
Tα ping μου ειναι αδικαιολογητα μεγαλα (τάξης από 80 - 200ms) ενω το σημα παραμενει απο -58 εως -60 σε μενα και -62 στο AP από ότι είδα (για καποιες στιγμες μεσα απο το μικροτικ δινει στιγμιαια εντελως ένδειξη κοντα στα -79). Διπλοτσέκαρα τα pings και απο το php ping,traceroute,nslookup.

~ # ping 10.26.122.33
PING 10.26.122.33 (10.26.122.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=281.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=191.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=333.9 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=237.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=150.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=198.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=120.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=136.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=136.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=200.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=184.6 ms

--- 10.26.122.33 ping statistics ---
11 packets transmitted, 11 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 120.2/197.2/333.9 ms

καποια στιγμη επανηλθε και τωρα παλι το ιδιο.Το σήμα από wrt αναφέρει -58 με -60 με noise -83.

----------


## freenet

Μάλλον επανήλθε 

~ # ping 10.26.122.33
PING 10.26.122.33 (10.26.122.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=3.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=3.7 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=3.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=4.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=4.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=4.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=6.7 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=3.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=3.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=3.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=3.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=4.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=3.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=13 ttl=64 time=5.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=14 ttl=64 time=6.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=15 ttl=64 time=4.2 ms

--- 10.26.122.33 ping statistics ---
16 packets transmitted, 16 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 3.1/4.1/6.7 ms

----------


## ngia

> Εγινε κάτι? 
> Tα ping μου ειναι αδικαιολογητα μεγαλα (τάξης από 80 - 200ms) ενω το σημα παραμενει απο -58 εως -60 σε μενα και -62 στο AP από ότι είδα (για καποιες στιγμες μεσα απο το μικροτικ δινει στιγμιαια εντελως ένδειξη κοντα στα -79). Διπλοτσέκαρα τα pings και απο το php ping,traceroute,nslookup.
> 
> ~ # ping 10.26.122.33
> PING 10.26.122.33 (10.26.122.33): 56 data bytes
> 64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=281.0 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=191.2 ms


Παρεμβολές, θόρυβος, hidden node. 
Από σκανάρισμα στην Omni τα awmn-xxx έχουν λιγοστέψει πολύ στην περιοχή ενώ τα συνολικά 2.4αρια έχουν αυξηθεί. Τα ap που έχουμε σηκώσει δεν έχουν αρκετούς πελάτες ώστε να καταλαμβάνουν συνεχόμενα φάσμα.
Όταν αναβαθμίστηκαν τα 2.4αρια υπήρξε ένα διάστημα που το ap πέταγε, τώρα φαίνεται το κενό να καλύπτεται γοργά αλλά όχι από εμάς.

----------


## Cha0s

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν κάποτε χτύπα ξύλο χρειαστεί να επιστρέψουμε δεν θα υπάρχει χώρος....

----------


## MAuVE

> Όταν αναβαθμίστηκαν τα 2.4αρια υπήρξε ένα διάστημα που το ap πέταγε, τώρα φαίνεται το κενό να καλύπτεται γοργά αλλά όχι από εμάς.


Τα "πασαλάκια" που λέγαμε, του "οικοπέδου" μας που δεν τα ξηλώνουμε ;

Οι "ανεύθυνοι" που τα ξηλώσανε ...

Τώρα που θα γίνει το ίδιο και στους 5 ...

Υπάρχει κανείς που να ισχυρίζεται ακόμα ότι δεν θα γίνει το ίδιο και στους 5 ;

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα προσπαθήσουμε… αλλά… ποιος ξέρει… bigMV  ::  

Πάντως γρήγορα τις ομνι στην ταράτσα… Γενικά δεν είναι και πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα να τις βγάλουμε… 

Ίσως να περιορίζουμε πολύ την ευκαιρία νέων να ασχοληθούν εύκολα καθως περιορίζουμε επίσης και τον πληθυσμό μας … λέω εγώ τώρα..

----------


## ngia

Δεν είναι αρκετά τα πασαλάκια (στην περιοχή υπάρχουν αρκετά σε αριθμό σε ένα τρίγωνο 3x3x3Κμ, ngiax2, winner, blizx2, deathdeal, thelaz, john70x2, NQ, vigor, sv1bsx0.5), παρόλα αυτά καταλαμβάνουν κατά μέσο όρο όλα μαζί τόση κίνηση όσο ένα a μόνο του. Όταν υπήρχαν τα b κατευθυντικά συνείσφεραν σε θόρυβο όσο και τα ap παρόλη την κατευθυντικότητα τους, λόγω του πλήθους, της πυκνότητας τους και της κίνησης που μετέφεραν.

Είμαι της γνώμης ότι σε δύσκολες περιοχές αποτελεσματική κάλυψη έχουμε από ap με sector κεραίες με άνοιγμα μικρότερο των 120μοιρών (μπορει να υπάρχουν τέτοιες με κέρδος τουλ. 15db).

----------


## ngia

> Θα προσπαθήσουμε… αλλά… ποιος ξέρει… bigMV  
> 
> Πάντως γρήγορα τις ομνι στην ταράτσα… Γενικά δεν είναι και πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα να τις βγάλουμε… 
> 
> Ίσως να περιορίζουμε πολύ την ευκαιρία νέων να ασχοληθούν εύκολα καθως περιορίζουμε επίσης και τον πληθυσμό μας … λέω εγώ τώρα..


Να βάλουμε μπρος ιδιοκατασκευές? Εκείνη η sector του nvak που σκουριάζει (αν και από αλουμίνιο)?

----------


## dti

> H δημιουργία ΑΡ είναι επιθυμητή μόνο σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ανάπτυξη του AWMN και πρέπει να γίνεται ύστερα από συνεννόηση με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του δικτύου της περιοχής. Πρέπει πάντα να έπεται της δημιουργίας των απαραίτητων ΒΒ links.


http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart  ::  

Τέτοια γράφαμε κάποτε και τα κρατάμε ακόμη...  ::  

Αλλαγή τώρα!

----------


## dti

> Είμαι της γνώμης ότι σε δύσκολες περιοχές αποτελεσματική κάλυψη έχουμε από ap με sector κεραίες με άνοιγμα μικρότερο των 120μοιρών (μπορει να υπάρχουν τέτοιες με κέρδος τουλ. 15db).


Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 4 ap’s σε λειτουργία με 3 sector και μία flat panel. 
Ίσως είναι περισσότερα από τους μόνιμα συνδεδεμένους clients μου...
Όλα έχουν ssid awmn  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Όλα έχουν ssid awmn


Μ'αρέσει που το λες με καμάρι...  :: 
Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να είναι στο ίδιο subnet.
Και πάλι βέβαια έχει προβλήματα αλλά δεν περιμένω να με ακούσεις, οπότε ας μη γράφω άδικα...

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Όλα έχουν ssid awmn 
> 
> 
> Μ'αρέσει που το λες με καμάρι... 
> Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να είναι στο ίδιο subnet.
> Και πάλι βέβαια έχει προβλήματα αλλά δεν περιμένω να με ακούσεις, οπότε ας μη γράφω άδικα...


Ναι μην ανησυχείς, στο ίδιο subnet είναι, το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει το θέμα.
Όσο για το ssid ...λες αυτό να είναι ο λόγος που δεν έρχονται νέοι clients παρά το τσάμπα internet;  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Όσο για το ssid ...λες αυτό να είναι ο λόγος που δεν έρχονται νέοι clients παρά το τσάμπα internet;


Μπα, μάλλον θα φταίει το γεγονος ότι δεν έχουν ροδάκια στις πολυκατοικίες τους για να αξιοποιήσουν το roaming.

----------


## jabarlee

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Όσο για το ssid ...λες αυτό να είναι ο λόγος που δεν έρχονται νέοι clients παρά το τσάμπα internet; 
> 
> 
> Μπα, μάλλον θα φταίει το γεγονος ότι δεν έχουν ροδάκια στις πολυκατοικίες τους για να αξιοποιήσουν το roaming.


  ::   ::   ::   ::  

σβήστε με τώρα

----------


## mojiro

δε κανονιζουμε ομαδικη παραγγελια/κατασκευη ρυπογονων(με την καλη
εννοια) ομνι  ::  ?

οι τιμες πως πανε αυτη την εποχη ? ξεθαφτε τις netgear ! ole

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Όσο για το ssid ...λες αυτό να είναι ο λόγος που δεν έρχονται νέοι clients παρά το τσάμπα internet; 
> 
> 
> Μπα, μάλλον θα φταίει το γεγονος ότι δεν έχουν ροδάκια στις πολυκατοικίες τους για να αξιοποιήσουν το roaming.


Αχαχαχαχα έγραψες πάλι  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Έλεος ρε παιδία! Είναι δυνατόν να λέμε ότι θα προκαλούμε ηθελημένα θόρυβο για να έχουμε καβάτζα την μπάντα;

 ::

----------


## ngia

> Έλεος ρε παιδία! Είναι δυνατόν να λέμε ότι θα προκαλούμε ηθελημένα θόρυβο για να έχουμε καβάτζα την μπάντα;


Δεν είναι θόρυβος, σήμα από πολλά απ είναι, που μεταφέρει πληροφορία και εξυπηρετεί ανθρώπους. Θόρυβος θα ήταν αν βάζαμε ένα jammeraki ή ένα φούρνο.
Από την άλλη νομίζω καλό είναι να κρατήσει κανείς τα dlinkakia του και τις netgear του.

----------


## Acinonyx

Άλλο αυτο...

----------


## MAuVE

Το έχω ξαναγράψει εδώ και χρόνια.

Αυτό που μας χρειάζεται είναι ένα λογισμικό το οποίο θα συμπληρώνει την κίνηση ενός BBlink στο 100% της δυναμικότητάς του.

Δηλαδή ένα λινκ που μπορεί να τραβήξει 5Mbps έχει κάποια στιγμή κίνηση 1Mbps. 

Αναλλαμβάνει δουλειά το πρόγραμμα να του βρεί άλλα 4Mbps και ας είναι για να μεταφέρει τυχαίους αριθμούς.

Ετσι τα BBlinks θα δουλεύουν συνέχεια στην δυναμικότητά τους.

Εννοείται ότι η χρήσιμη κίνηση έχει προτεραιότητα έναντι της "συμπληρωματικής"

Δυστυχώς, δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν οι προγραμματιστικές δυνατότητες για κάτι τέτοιο.

Νικήτα, 

Με τον όρο πασαλάκια δεν εννοούσα μόνο τα ap. 

Αν θυμάστε καλά είχα πεί όταν αναβαθμίζετε ένα λινκ στους 5 μην ξηλώνετε αυτό των 2,4. 
Αφήστε το να λειτουργεί παράλληλα σαν back-up.

----------


## Achille

Και μετά το παίζουμε και οικολόγοι.

Ντροπή σε όλους όσους υποστηρίζουν ότι πρέπει να κατασπαταλήσουμε το φάσμα για να μην το χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος άλλος.

Να πέσει κεραυνός να σας κάψει τα πάντα (θεία δίκη που λέει και ο πατέρας Δ.).

----------


## vegos

> Ντροπή σε όλους όσους υποστηρίζουν ότι πρέπει να κατασπαταλήσουμε το φάσμα για να μην το χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος άλλος.


Γιατί, δεν είναι ΔΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ η μπάντα;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τσάμπα το χουμε το AWMN στο ssid;

Σιγά μην αφήσουμε χώρο για τους υπόλοιπους...

----------


## JS

Θα σας καταγγείλω στον Μάκη...αίσχος

----------


## papashark

Τι spread Vitam και πράσινα άλογα...

*Spread Noice on the waves !*

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό είναι! Αφου δεν μπορούμε να την έχουμε αποκλειστικά δικιά μας τότε ας την καταστρέψουμε να μην την έχει κανένας!

Για ποιά οικολογία μιλάτε τότε;

----------


## alex-23

απλα ειναι καλο να εχουμε ενα καναλι για τα ap και να ξερουμε οτι οπου και αν παμε το καναλι 10 πχ ειναι για ap  ::  
εγω παντος το ap μου το εχω εκει που με πιανουν καλυτερα οι clients

----------


## freenet

Μάλλον πρόβλημα με το ΑΡ οριζόντιας πόλωσης.Το σήμα στα -59 εως -61 στην δικη μου ληψη και -63 με -64 στην ληψη του ΑΡ και ο ρυθμός στα 1Mbps και χαροπαλεύει.Τα pings...

~ # ping 10.26.122.33
PING 10.26.122.33 (10.26.122.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=132.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=50.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=54.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=103.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=56.9 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=49.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=83.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=90.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=81.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=69.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=95.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=114.7 ms

--- 10.26.122.33 ping statistics ---
12 packets transmitted, 12 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 49.6/81.7/132.2 ms

~ # ping 10.26.122.33
PING 10.26.122.33 (10.26.122.33): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=64.9 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=58.5 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=68.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=117.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=73.5 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=47.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=62.7 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=47.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=177.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.26.122.33: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=110.0 ms

--- 10.26.122.33 ping statistics ---
12 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 16% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 47.8/82.7/177.3 ms

Λες να χρειάζεται η περιοχή ένα ακόμα ΒΒ?  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Λες να χρειάζεται η περιοχή ένα ακόμα ΒΒ?


πολλά...

----------


## aprin

O proxy είναι εκτός ή κάνω μ@@@κίες επειδή είμαι newbie?  :: ))))

----------


## aprin

O proxy είναι εκτός ή κάνω μ@@@κίες επειδή είμαι newbie?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

Δοκιμασε εναλλακτικούς.

http://wiki.proxy.awmn/doku.php?id=w...84%CE%B1_proxy

----------


## aprin

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ,το σέταρα ΟΚ  ::

----------


## aprin

Υπάρχει κανείς άλλος που να έχει πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο ή μόνο εγώ?Είμαι στο awmn-913-HS-1 αλλά δεν έχω σύνδεση από το μεσημέρι

----------


## ngia

> Υπάρχει κανείς άλλος που να έχει πρόβλημα με τον κόμβο ή μόνο εγώ?Είμαι στο awmn-913-HS-1 αλλά δεν έχω σύνδεση από το μεσημέρι


τραφικάρει το απ, ποια είναι η ip σου, δεν την έχω σημειώσει.

----------


## aprin

Όταν έχω ευθυγραμμίσει την κεραία να πιάνει το χειρότερο σήμα (-81dbm) μάλλον δεν φταίει ο κόμβος! Σόρυ! :-/

----------


## NovemberQ

Τι θα γίνει, θα παρεις κανένα δωράκι στο πιτσιρίκι να σταματήση να σου
ρίχνει τον Server....
Ολο για δωρα σε καλτσες ακούει και δωρα δεν βλέπει...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Τι θα γίνει, θα παρεις κανένα δωράκι στο πιτσιρίκι να σταματήση να σου
> ρίχνει τον Server....
> Ολο για δωρα σε καλτσες ακούει και δωρα δεν βλέπει...


Ναι δεν ενημέρωσα, ξύλωσα το debian, βάζω gentoo, αναμείνατε πέρας εργασιών

----------


## NovemberQ

καλή τύχη με το gentoo...  ::

----------


## ngia

Έγινε συγχώνευση διά της απορροφήσεως των δύο μηχανών σε μία (μικρότερη κατανάλωση, σταθερότητα (κολλούσε το ένα, κόλλαγαν τα shares στο άλλο κτλ), ευκολία διαχείρισης)
Αλλάχτηκε το λειτουργικό σε gentoo που φαίνεται γρηγορότερο και πιο τακτοποιημένο.

Η κατανάλωση στον 2.4celeron μετρήθηκε ως εξής:
με 1 σκληρό και idel : 80watt
με 8 σκληρούς και idle : 127watt
με 8 σκληρούς στο startup : 220watt
με 9 σκληρούς και idle : 133 watt
με 9 σκληρούς και εγγραφή από τον έναν στο άλλον : 151 watt 
με 9 σκληρούς και εγγραφή από δύο σε άλλους δύο : 165 watt 

Τον περισσότερο χρόνο η κατανάλωση βρίσκεται κοντά στην κατανάλωση ηρεμίας, δηλ. 133watt (περίπου 110ε/ετος)
H χωρητικότητα του συστήματος είναι 1.8ΤΒ.
Οι ανεμιστήρες είναι αναγκαίοι για την μακροζωϊα των δίσκων.
Το κουτί των δίσκων φτιάχτηκε από λεπτή λαμαρίνα, όπου τα τμήματα στερεώνονται με βιδάκια, το μπροστινό είναι από plexiglass και η απόσταση των δίσκων ώστε να περνά αέρας αλλά και να χωράν όλοι είναι 15μμ.

----------


## alex-23

πολυ καλη δουλεια 
1000 ευρω εκαναν μονο οι σκληροι δικοι  ::  
ισως μπορεις να βαλεις ακομα εναν ανεμηστηρα μπροστα στο κουτι αφου υπαρχει χωρος  ::  

φανταζομαι οτι ειναι οικονομικοτερο απο το να εχεις 2 pc ασε που τα εχεις ολα σε ενα και νοικοκυρεμενα  ::

----------


## m0rales

παντα φοβερος με τας κατασκευας ο κυριος
 ::   ::  


εχεις προβλεψει για 10ο δισκο ?  ::

----------


## ngia

> εχεις προβλεψει για 10ο δισκο ?


4 στους δύο ide της mobo, 4 στον ide-to-pci adaptora και 2 sata στην mobo, το κουτί έχει χώρο για ένα sata ακόμα.

O adapter είναι της Silicon Image, PCI0680 , των 20ε, και τον είδε μια χαρά το linux.

----------


## Nickibanez

Ζηλιάρη  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Μια και πιάνουν τα χέρια σου βάλε και ένα διακοπτάκι 3 θέσεων για να ελέγχεις την τάση των ανεμιστήρων και άρα την ταχύτητα περιστροφής

----------


## NetTraptor

Πωωωω πωωωωω…. Ροκάνα φίλε… να είναι καλά η πλωτή ντουλάπα στο μπαλκόνι… αλλιώς θα κυκλοφορούσες με μυγοσκοτώστρα όλη μέρα….  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Καλοτάξιδη  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μεγιές,μεγίες!Άπαιχτο...  ::

----------


## ngia

διαχείριση κόμβου με το Dune!!
παρακολούθηση κίνησης, συνδεσιμότητας, συναγερμών κ.τ.λ
ωραίο πράγμα

τι θα γίνει θα κάνετε κάνα λινκ πελaaaaτες μου... ?
τελειώσαν και οι ip από το cclass και σε λίγο το κατάστημα θα διαθέτει και ΝΑΤ

τέλος μπήκε κόφτης στα p2p στα AP στο 1.5Mbps, προκειμένου να περνά και κάνα voip και άλλα χρήσιμα.

----------


## Cha0s

Εννοείς το Du*d*e έ; 

Πολύ δυνατό όντως αλλά beta ακόμα και κολάει που και που  ::  

Και που να δεις γλέντια αν ανοίξεις τον webserver του και κάνεις μεγάλο zoom από web interface.

Σου τρώει όλη την μνήμη και σου γονατίζει το σύστημα  ::

----------


## Vigor

> τέλος μπήκε κόφτης στα p2p στα AP στο 1.5Mbps, προκειμένου να περνά και κάνα voip και άλλα χρήσιμα.


Άντε να δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> τέλος μπήκε κόφτης στα p2p στα AP στο 1.5Mbps, προκειμένου να περνά και κάνα voip και άλλα χρήσιμα.
> 
> 
> Άντε να δούμε καμιά άσπρη μέρα...


αφού εσύ δεν είσαι στο ap , έχεις δει άσπρη μέρα από πολύ καιρό..

----------


## Vigor

Για τους *άμοιρους* client σου ομιλώ, με τους οποίους δεν μπορώ να αρθρώσω κουβέντα από VoIP...  ::

----------


## freenet

Περιμένουμε τα χιόνια για να ανεβούμε και να στήσουμε.  ::   ::  
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον Νικήτα το dude, μεγεια και η αναβάθμιση!!

----------


## ngia

> Περιμένουμε τα χιόνια για να ανεβούμε και να στήσουμε.


Ανεβαίνεις αύριο δηλαδή?

Τα σήματα ανέβηκαν όλα ..
Το κρύο φαίνεται διαστέλλει το σήμα  :: 
Μάλλον η μικρότερη θερμοκρασία αλλάζει τις τάσεις αναφοράς μέσα στο ολοκληρωμένο με αποτέλεσμα να μετράνε μεγαλύτερο σήμα.

----------


## gvaf

> διαχείριση κόμβου με το Dune!!
> παρακολούθηση κίνησης, συνδεσιμότητας, συναγερμών κ.τ.λ
> ωραίο πράγμα


Νικητα επειδη το δουλευω και εγω ρε εσυ το Dude πες μου κατι, το traffic στις γραμμες σου (Link) πως το βαζεις να βγαινει στο γραφικο ?

----------


## ngia

αφού βάλεις το element πατάς το +, new link,
προσθέτεις τη γραμμούλα που ενώνει το element με το subnet,
επιλέγεις type snmp, 
αυτόματα σου βγάζει όλα τα if που έχει και επιλέγεις αυτό που θες. (πρέπει να έχεις ενεργοποιήσει το snmp στο ρουτερ σου)
Στο graphing επιλέγεις ώστε να σου τα κρατά στο δίσκο τα στατιστικά.

----------


## aprin

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο 913-HS1 με το dc++?Ενώ τα ping που συνδέομαι είναι κάτω των 10ms average,η ταχύτητα στο Dc++ είναι τραγική (μέχρι 15kb/s το maximum),μετά τα χιόνια.Από ftp κτλ κατεβάζω μια χαρά.Επειδή μίλησα σε πολλούς για το πρόβλημα μου είπαν ότι ίσως έχει πρόβλημα το HS1.Ενδέχεται?

----------


## ngia

> Υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο 913-HS1 με το dc++?Ενώ τα ping που συνδέομαι είναι κάτω των 10ms average,η ταχύτητα στο Dc++ είναι τραγική (μέχρι 15kb/s το maximum),μετά τα χιόνια.Από ftp κτλ κατεβάζω μια χαρά.Επειδή μίλησα σε πολλούς για το πρόβλημα μου είπαν ότι ίσως έχει πρόβλημα το HS1.Ενδέχεται?


Οι μικροί χρόνοι σημαίνουν ότι το ap έχει διαθέσιμο εύρος, τα p2p έχουν περιοριστεί στο 1.5Mbps και στα δύο ap συνολικά.
Αν δεν περιορίσω το εύρος αλλά απλά δώσω προτεραιότητα στα σημαντικά πακέτα, θα κερδίσουμε μεν ότι θα φύγουν πρώτα, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα θα κάτσουν στην ουρά, αλλά αφήνοντας το λινκ να πάει στο όριο του οι χρόνοι θα έχουν αυξηθεί πάρα πολύ (επανεκπομπές , χαμένα πακέτα κτλ)
Έτσι δυστυχώς ο μόνος τρόπος να εγγυηθούμε κάποια ποιότητα για τα σημαντικά πακέτα είναι να βάλουμε μεγαλύτερη προτεριότητα αλλά και να περιορίσουμε τον μέγιστο ρυθμό της κίνησης ώστε το λινκ να μην φτάνει στον κορεσμό.

Η πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα 15kbps δεν εξηγείται ακόμα και αν κατεβάζουν όλοι απο το dc, παρά μόνο αν η ταχύτητα απο αυτόν που κατεβάζεις είναι τόσο μικρή ή υπάροχνυ και άλλοι κόφτες κάπου στο DC.
Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις απο μένα απο το DC, αλλά συνδεόμενος στο DC hub του sialko που είναι ελεύθερο.

----------


## aprin

Τον περιορισμό στο p2p τον είχες πάντα ή τον έβαλες πρόσφατα?Από σένα κατέβασα με 100kb/s.Απλά βλέπω ότι έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα μετά τα χιόνια,πριν κατέβαζα με 200-300kb/s,γι'αυτό ρώτησα
Σ'ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση

----------


## ngia

> Τον περιορισμό στο p2p τον είχες πάντα ή τον έβαλες πρόσφατα?Από σένα κατέβασα με 100kb/s.Απλά βλέπω ότι έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα μετά τα χιόνια,πριν κατέβαζα με 200-300kb/s,γι'αυτό ρώτησα
> Σ'ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση


22ιαν μπήκε

----------


## acoul

Για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, συγκινήσεις και διαθεσιμότητα η λύση είναι μία: BackBone, BackBone, BackBone !!!

----------


## aprin

> Για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, συγκινήσεις και διαθεσιμότητα η λύση είναι μία: BackBone, BackBone, BackBone !!!


Δε διαφωνώ,αλλά μάλλον δε με παίρνει για ΒΒ αφού δεν έχω πάει ακόμα στρατό (σε περίπτωση που "πέσει" ο κόμβος ποιος θα τον φτιάξει?)
Τέλος πάντων,θα δούμε,Νικήτα μας καλοέμαθες και τώρα μας κακοφαίνεται η ταχύτητα στο p2p!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedrock

Οκ συμφωνώ με το backbone αλλά αν ο άλλος το στήσει κτλπ και δεν έχει όρεξη να το ψάξει και να τρέξει για την πάρτη του δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να το κάνει.... Όπως ξέρεις φίλε Alex και όλοι μας ξέρουμε ότι έχουν στηθεί κόμβοι έτσι... Και όταν πέφτει κάτι .....άστο καλύτερα... Ούτε το * Leecharisma*  είναι λόγος για γίνεις back-bone κόμβος του δικτύου..

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Δε διαφωνώ,αλλά μάλλον δε με παίρνει για ΒΒ αφού δεν έχω πάει ακόμα στρατό (σε περίπτωση που "πέσει" ο κόμβος ποιος θα τον φτιάξει?)


Δεν πάει έτσι...Και εγώ δεν έχω πάει στρατό,αλλά τώρα ψάχνομαι για το 3ο πιάτο-backbone(έλλειψη χρόνου με έχει καθυστερήσει).Θέληση και όρεξη να έχεις και όλα τα άλλα είναι μικροπράγματα...


Υ.Γ. Ας μας στείλει κάποιος στα ΟΤ...

----------


## freenet

> Δεν πάει έτσι...Και εγώ δεν έχω πάει στρατό,αλλά τώρα ψάχνομαι για το 3ο πιάτο-backbone(έλλειψη χρόνου με έχει καθυστερήσει).Θέληση και όρεξη να έχεις και όλα τα άλλα είναι μικροπράγματα...


Κάποια στιγμή νομίζω είχες σηκώσει ένα ΑΡ και σε είχα σκανάρει απο Ζωγραφου. Ελπίζω σε σύντομο διάστημα να βρω ένα feedhorn οπότε αν θέλεις το βλέπουμε για κάνα ΒΒ!!!!!

----------


## aprin

Tarantula είμαι πολύ νέος στο δίκτυο,και σε ανάλογη ερώτηση (για backbone) που είχα κάνει,ο dti μου επισήμανε τις προϋποθέσεις,και μία από αυτές ήταν το θέμα συντήρησης.Έχω άπλετο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ αυτό τον καιρό,προσπαθώ να κατατοπιστώ από το forum για την υλοποίηση ΒΒ αλλά τζίφος (δε μπορώ να βάλω ταρατσοPC).Τέλος πάντων ας συννενοηθώ με το Νικήτα κάποια στιγμή να δούμε κατά πόσο θα βοηθήσει το ΒΒ στο node μου (έχω καλή θέα γενικώς,είμαι ψηλά),να βρω με ποιους θα κάνω,και μετά βλέπουμε - είναι και το οικονομικό στη μέση.

----------


## ngia

Μετρήθηκε η κατανάλωση ως εξής:

server (2.4celeron, 9HD) = 135W
P3 - 450 - MT router = 55W
P2 - 400 - MT router = 50W
2switch+2wrap+linksys+dlink=30W
Σύνολο = 270W

Ένα μικρό μέρος από αυτά είναι απώλειες πάνω στο UPS.

Σε ηρεμία (με κλειστό το OSPF) η συνολική κατανάλωση γίνεται 250W, ενώ σε πλήρη φορτίο και στα 3 μηχανάκια φτάνει τα 340W.
Το μέσο φορτίο της CPU είναι αντίστοιχα 6, 65, 45%

Το κόστος ανά έτος υπολογίζεται σε 365x24x0.27x0.09=213ε (watt και ευρώ δηλαδή)

Στην περίπτωση που κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί routerboard, θεωρητικά εξοικονομεί 365x24x0.05=438KWh ή 39ε/έτος σε κατανάλωση.
(Στα 4 χρόνια βέβαια και τα pc και τα routerboard θα έχουν αντικατασταθεί.)

----------


## ngia

στατιστικά..

φεβρουάριος 2004--> 
εισερχόμενη κίνηση: 508GB/μήνα
εξερχόμενη κίνηση: 904GB/μήνα

φεβρουάριος 2006-->
εισερχόμενη κίνηση: 4.2TB/μήνα
εξερχόμενη κίνηση: 5.2TB/μήνα

Η τοπικά εξερχόμενη κίνηση είναι 1TB/μήνα, δηλ μία φορά το μήνα το περιεχόμενο εξάγεται.

Δεδομένης και της αύξησης των if, αντιστοιχεί σε τριπλασιασμό της κίνησης ανά if.

Οι ίδιοι ρυθμοί παρατηρούνται στα AP, δηλώνοντας πλέον ότι αυτά είναι τα bottleneck του δικτύου. Παράλληλα ο αριθμός των πελατών έχει αυξηθεί που σημαίνει ακόμα πιο ασύμμετρη κατάσταση.
Είναι σήμερα καλύτερα για κάποιον να ξεκινήσει κατευθείαν σε bb και μάλιστα σε α και να μην περάσει από τα ενδιάμεσα ψυχοφθόρα στάδια.

----------


## papashark

> Το κόστος ανά έτος υπολογίζεται σε 365x24x0.27x0.09=213ε (watt και ευρώ δηλαδή)


  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πόσο κάνει το μηχανάκι που έχεις και μετράς κατανάλωση ?  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Το συγκεκριμενο θα το βρεις απο 9.5 μεχρι 15 ευρωπουλα.  ::   ::  Μετραει στιγμιαια,μεση και συνολικη καταναλωση.  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Μετραει και κοστος αν του δωσεις τιμη μοναδος. ::

----------


## dti

> Το συγκεκριμενο θα το βρεις...


Πού το βρίσκουμε;  ::

----------


## sotiris

Τέτοιες τσιμπίδες υπάρχουν σιγουρα στα (μεγάλα) ηλεκτρολογικά μαγαζιά.

----------


## sw1jra

Το συγκεκριμενο παντως δεν εχει την μορφη αμπεροτσιμπιδας,αλλα μοιαζει με ψηφιακο χρονοδιακοπτη πριζας.Αντεχει φορτιο (ονομαστικο)μεχρι 2.6Kw και γω το προμηθευτηκα απο καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα με 12.5 ευρωπουλα!  ::  Αυτες οι συσκευουλες εισαγονται απο την TOP electronics  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Το κόστος ανά έτος υπολογίζεται σε 365x24x0.27x0.09=213ε (watt και ευρώ δηλαδή)
> 
> 
>      
> 
> Πόσο κάνει το μηχανάκι που έχεις και μετράς κατανάλωση ?


ήταν μια ευγενική χορηγία του NQ στον κόμβο  ::

----------


## ngia

Νέο διάγραμμα καλωδίωσης κόμβου, 
μετά από πολύ καιρό η δρομολόγηση έγινε επιτέλους linux free, 
ξυλώθηκαν όλες οι εξωτερικές συσκευές 
και έφυγε αρκετή καλωδίωση.

----------


## acoul

> μετά από πολύ καιρό η δρομολόγηση έγινε επιτέλους linux free


Λίγο δύσκολο να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός αν το MikroKlick αποφασίσει να αλλάξει λειτουργικό από Linux σε κάτι άλλο ... θα το έλεγα: Quagga free με ότι αρνητικές επιπτώσεις μπορεί αυτό να φέρει στο μέλλον  ::

----------


## ngia

> μετά από πολύ καιρό η δρομολόγηση έγινε επιτέλους linux free
> 
> 
> Λίγο δύσκολο να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, εκτός αν το MikroKlick αποφασίσει να αλλάξει λειτουργικό από Linux σε κάτι άλλο ... θα το έλεγα: Quagga free με ότι αρνητικές επιπτώσεις μπορεί αυτό να φέρει στο μέλλον


ok..
μετά από πολύ καιρό η δρομολόγηση έγινε επιτέλους Μικροτικ linux

----------


## tlogic

Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον DNS στο 10.26.122.1




> $ nslookup http://www.awmn 10.26.122.1
> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

----------


## ngia

> Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον DNS στο 10.26.122.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $ nslookup http://www.awmn 10.26.122.1
> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached


χτυπημένος δίσκος και κολλά κάθε τόσο..δοκίμασε το .5 που έχει και ινετικες

δεν ήταν χτυπημένος ο δίσκος, αλλάχτηκε η καλωδιοταινία..επειδή είναι η δεύτερη φορά που το κάνει, μάλλον θέλει καθάρισμα ο συνδετήρας πάνω στη mobo.

----------


## acoul

Τα παρακάτω link:



> Trackman <--> ngia = 10,289km
> arHONDAs <--> ngia = 10,837km


είναι ενεργα; Δουλεύουν καλά; Σε τι ισχύ παίζουν και με τι πιάτα; Υπάρχουν στατιστικά κίνησης, ποιότητας κλπ. για τα συγκεκριμένα links; Ρωτάω γιατί εγκαινιάζουμε ένα link katsaros_m<-->ttel = 12,000km ζητώντας προκαταβολικά συγνώμη από τον acinonyx μια και είναι υπό δοκιμή, και θέλω να ξέρω τι προβλήματα θα βρούμε μπροστά μας ...

----------


## ngia

Για να παίξουν σωστά θέλουν μικροτικ και μάλιστα με έκδοση 2.9.20 που έχει ειδικούς οδηγούς για τα ασύρματα, και με nstreme , fast frames ενεργοποιημένα

----------


## enaon

Πλάκα έχουμε  :: 

Λέει ο ένας: Θα κάνω ένα υπερπόντιο που εχθές έλεγα ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε και όσοι έχουν πρέπει να τα μικρύνουμε, αλλά μην φωνάξετε, είναι προσωρινό, μία στιγμή να το κάνω μόνιμο, και μετά σκάστε ελεύθερα  ::  (σιγά μην σε ρωτάω τώρα για να μάθω, να σε έχω παρέα στο κράξημο θέλω)

Απαντάει ο άλλος: (μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά; ) Χμμ, δεν είναι εύκολο, θέλει mikrotik που λές δεν σου αρέσει, και για να δουλέψουν καλά πρέπει να έχεις το 2.9.20 που βγήκε πριν 10 μέρες, μην με ρωτήσεις πως τα έχω στον αέρα 6μηνες  ::  (για πιάτα κλπ σιγά, με 2.9.20 πιάνει και με το ufl αν στοχευσεις καλά με το μάτι)

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε παιδιά… να βγει κάποιος να δικαιολογηθεί παρακαλώ…  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Πλάκα έχουμε 
> 
> Λέει ο ένας: ....
> 
> Απαντάει ο άλλος: ....


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ΑΨΟΓΟ !!!

----------


## papashark

> Πλάκα έχουμε 
> 
> Λέει ο ένας: Θα κάνω ένα υπερπόντιο που εχθές έλεγα ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε και όσοι έχουν πρέπει να τα μικρύνουμε, αλλά μην φωνάξετε, είναι προσωρινό, μία στιγμή να το κάνω μόνιμο, και μετά σκάστε ελεύθερα  (σιγά μην σε ρωτάω τώρα για να μάθω, να σε έχω παρέα στο κράξημο θέλω)
> 
> Απαντάει ο άλλος: (μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά; ) Χμμ, δεν είναι εύκολο, θέλει mikrotik που λές δεν σου αρέσει, και για να δουλέψουν καλά πρέπει να έχεις το 2.9.20 που βγήκε πριν 10 μέρες, μην με ρωτήσεις πως τα έχω στον αέρα 6μηνες  (για πιάτα κλπ σιγά, με 2.9.20 πιάνει και με το ufl αν στοχευσεις καλά με το μάτι)



 ::   ::   ::   ::  

(Πρέπει να ξανασηκώσω και εγώ το σουβλάκι μου, γιατί ο μέσος όρος απόστασης των λινκ μου είναι κάτω από 1 χλμ  ::  )

----------


## ngia

Στο awmn-913 υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στη λήψη ανάμεσα στους πελάτες..κάποιοι λογικά έχουν ξεκεντραριστεί ή δεν έχουν κεντραριστεί καλά..και χαμηλώνουν την συνολική ταχύτητα στο ap.
Για να γίνει ανεκτή η κατάσταση έχουν κοπεί τα p2p στα 500kbps max.
Το awmn-913-HS1 αντίθετα πάει μια χαρά.

Για τους madwifi παρατηρώ λινκς με καλό σήμα (π΄χ -60) να μην μπορούν να δουλέψουν σωστά (ούτε ταχύτητα - αλλά και μεγάλοι χρόνοι)
Άρα είτε δεν είναι ώριμοι ακόμα και σε κλασσικό 802.11a, είτε αυτοί που τους χρησιμοποιούν δεν ξέρουν να τους χρησιμοποιήσουν.

Για τους οδηγούς της mt, σήμερα απλά είναι οι καλύτεροι και οι κοντύτερα στις δυνατότητες του υλικού, και ο λόγος είναι ότι έχουν αγοράσει από την atheros τους τα αντίστοιχα δικαιώματα.

----------


## ngia

Πάγια κόμβου..χοντρική εκτίμηση κόστους και τρέχουσας αξίας..
Τυχεροί όσοι δεν πρόλαβαν καθόλου το b και παίξαν κατευθείαν με pc με atheros πάνω.

Επίσης κάποιοι έχουν ανοίξει dhcp πάνω στο ασύρματο με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορεί το ap να δώσει διευθύνσεις.

----------


## NovemberQ

Ελα.. μη το παιρνεις σοβαρα...  ::  
Υπάρχουν κι' ακριβότερα χομπυ...  ::  
Το θέμα είναι να μένεις ικανοποιημένος με αυτά που κάνεις  ::  
Σκέψου ότι από το '72 πετάω λεφτά για ραδίο-χόμπυ, δε βαριέσε καλά είναι  :: 

Και στο κάτω κάτω, ούτε μισό αυτοκίνητο δεν παίρνεις μ' αυτά τα λεφτά  ::   ::   ::  

Δημήτρης

----------


## ngia

> Ελα.. μη το παιρνεις σοβαρα...  
> Υπάρχουν κι' ακριβότερα χομπυ...  
> Το θέμα είναι να μένεις ικανοποιημένος με αυτά που κάνεις  
> Σκέψου ότι από το '72 πετάω λεφτά για ραδίο-χόμπυ, δε βαριέσε καλά είναι 
> 
> Και στο κάτω κάτω, ούτε μισό αυτοκίνητο δεν παίρνεις μ' αυτά τα λεφτά    
> 
> Δημήτρης


μπα..ετοιμαζόμαστε για περαιτέρω χώσιμο..ντάκα ντάκα ντάκα (c kladakis), αφού πάει καλά και μπορεί καλύτερα...
πρέπει να αναβαθμίσουμε το lan σε gigabit γιατί το σύρμα έχει γίνει πιο αργό απ'τον αέρα, μετά να αναβαθμίσουμε τον ασύρματο router, μετά να ξυλώσουμε τα wrap, να παίξουμε nstreme2, να αναβαθμίσουμε τα δισκάκια, μετά θα'χει βγει το n , κ.ο.κ

----------


## TheLaz

Παρακαλείται ο κάτοχος του υπ'αριθμόν awmn-913 Access Point να
προσέχει τι συχνότητες διαλέγει για το ΑP του (κάνουμε και ένα
scan πριν την αλλάγή) γιατί μας έχει αλλάξει τα φώτα  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Με άλλα λόγια οι δικοί σου 20+ clients καπακώνουν τους δικούς 
μου 5  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

εκεί έπαιζε πάντα...δε φταίει αυτό...άλλωστε τι να σε καπακώσουν οι περισσότεροι φαίνονται με χαμηλή ισχύ που μειώνεται με το χρόνο...
όπου και να το βάλεις δεν έχει διαφορά μεγάλη πλέον... με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα κάνουμε αλλαγές...όταν λείπουν όλοι στα μπάνια τους βέβαια..

δεν κάνετε κάνα κόπο να ξανακεντράρετε τις κεραίες σας και να κάνετε κάνα σκαν μπας και πιάνετε κάτι με καλύτερο σήμα?

----------


## freenet

ναι ρε παιδιά για κάντε κάνα σκαν προς τα εδώ να ξαλαφρωσουμε τον νικήτα.Αντε τοσο καιρο με 4-5 πελατες την βγαζουμε

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Υπάρχει στην περιοχή και το ΑΡ του DeathDeal, καθώς επίσης πιστεύω ότι τα APs των Vigor και SV1BDS θα μπορούσαν να ξελαφρώσουν κάποιους clients...

----------


## pilgrim

Ρε ngia τι εχεις μαζεψει εκει περα?Της παναγιας τα ματια!!!Ολο το hardware αποθεμα της cisco-D-link μαζι!!!Πολυ σωστη η ιδεα σου, γιατι σιγα σιγα ξοδευονται λεφτα και δεν το καταλαβαινεις!

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 12:34 Πεμ 22 Ιουν 2006
Παράλληλη συζήτηση σχετικά με τις όποιες δυνατότητες των routers μεταφέρθηκε εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22291 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22291 Internet

----------


## acoul

Απωλέσθησαν 40Mbit κίνησης με nstream και άφθονα bugs. Ο ευρών θα μπει στη κλειστή λίστα των ευνοουμένων !!

----------


## machine22

Όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού...

----------


## NovemberQ

Η σύγκριση είναι k/bits με k/bytes ;

----------


## NetTraptor

> Η σύγκριση είναι k/bits με k/bytes ;


Άσε μόνο μερικά bits βλέπει ο κακομοίρης… τα bytes είναι πολύ ψιλά και προβλέπω η αλεπού να αγοράζει nike air για να τα πιάσει…  ::

----------


## ngia

Κολλημένος ο nautilos (server), από τη ζέστη μάλλον. (οι ανεμιστήρες μοιάζουν να μην κάνουν τίποτα στα δισκάκια σήμερα) 
Δεν ξεκινούσε το grub γιατί δε μπορούσε να διαβάσει το fs του δίσκου (error 17)
Τον άφησα να κρυώσει 10 λεπτά και πήρε μπρος...

----------


## NovemberQ

> Κολλημένος ο nautilos (server), από τη ζέστη μάλλον. (οι ανεμιστήρες μοιάζουν να μην κάνουν τίποτα στα δισκάκια σήμερα) 
> Δεν ξεκινούσε το grub γιατί δε μπορούσε να διαβάσει το fs του δίσκου (error 17)
> Τον άφησα να κρυώσει 10 λεπτά και πήρε μπρος...


Δεν δοκιμάζεις με ενα συτόματο σύστημα να καταβρέχεις (ψεκάζεις... ) τη ντουλάπα με τα PC.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Κολλημένος ο nautilos (server), από τη ζέστη μάλλον. (οι ανεμιστήρες μοιάζουν να μην κάνουν τίποτα στα δισκάκια σήμερα) 
> Δεν ξεκινούσε το grub γιατί δε μπορούσε να διαβάσει το fs του δίσκου (error 17)
> Τον άφησα να κρυώσει 10 λεπτά και πήρε μπρος...
> 
> 
> Δεν δοκιμάζεις με ενα συτόματο σύστημα να καταβρέχεις (ψεκάζεις... ) τη ντουλάπα με τα PC.


το σκέφτηκα..σαν αυτό που έχουν οι καφετέριες, έναν ανεμιστήρα και ένα φυσητήρα μπροστά του..

----------


## NovemberQ

> το σκέφτηκα..σαν αυτό που έχουν οι καφετέριες, έναν ανεμιστήρα και ένα φυσητήρα μπροστά του..


Δεν είναι κακό, μιά άλλη λύση είναι 1 με 2 σοβαροί ανεμιστήρες στο πάνω μέρος
αλλά δεν έχει τη χάρη του *υδρό*ψυκτου....

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Σοβαρός κόμβος σου λέει μετά...  ::   ::   ::  

Έλα να σου δείξω πώς φτιάχνουμε πράγματα τα οποία αντέχουν στη ζέστη της Αθήνας...  ::

----------


## berdux

υπαρχει καμια προσφατη φωτο απο την ταρατσα σου να θαυμασουμε τις κεραιες?  ::

----------


## ngia

Άλλαξε η τοπολογία, με την προσθήκη κεντρικού ρούτερ.
Τρία υποδίκτυα, LAN, Routers, Internet (και αν κριθεί σκόπιμο άλλο ένα με τους servers), καταλήγουν σε μία Gbit του σε 3 vlans.
Έτσι μπορεί να ελεγχθεί - διαμορφωθεί η κίνηση ανάμεσα στα διαφορετικά υποδίκτυα ενώ παραμένει η εφεδρεία στους ασύρματους routers (αν πέσει ο ένας συνεχίζει και ζει ο κόμβος), αν πέσει ο κεντρικός απλά δεν βγαίνει προς τα έξω αλλά δρομολογεί κίνηση

----------


## ngia

μια φώτο μεγαλύτερης ανάλυσης για τους γκρι*nq*ρηδες...

----------


## ngia

μάλλον χάλασε το firenas της ταράτσας, οπότε Bliz, NQ, Thelaz, John70 υπομονή μία εβδομάδα...

----------


## NovemberQ

> μάλλον χάλασε το firenas της ταράτσας, οπότε Bliz, NQ, Thelaz, John70 υπομονή μία εβδομάδα...


Λάζαρε( καί όχι μόνο), ο κουβάς που έλεγα, με το νερό... ξέρεις ...

Από βδομάδας πρέπει να αναλάβουμε δράση, για το καλό μας.....!!!!

----------


## TheLaz

> ...... υπομονή μία εβδομάδα...


...Πλάκα κάνεις.....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

...Θα τιμωρηθείς παραδειγματικά.....

Καλά βρε Νικήτα...τα 2 μεγάλα links προς αμπελόκηπους (bliz, john70)
στο ίδιο μηχάνημα τα έχεις ???? 

5 μέρες φυλακή από εμένα και βλέπουμε....

Το καλό είναι ότι το προηγούμενο ΣΚ σηκώθηκε το link john70-panste
(perfect timing) και έτσι έχουμε 2 καλές εναλλακτικές
panste-john70, sbolis-gvaf. 
Ευτυχώς δηλαδή γιατί μετά θα έμενε μια σκουληκαντέρα να βγαίναμε από
sboliς...και αν χανόταν και αυτό θα ειμασταν μια ωραία νησίδα 10+ ατόμων
(μαζί με τους δικούς μου clients).

Ότι βοήθεια θες πες μας...(όχι η φυλακή παραμένει 5 μέρες)

@Δημήτρη (NovemberQ)..Υπομονή.....θα τον κράξουμε στον καφέ...

Η όλη φάση πάντως είναι αντιπροσωπευτικότατο παράδειγμα της σημασίας 
των εναλλακτικών...

Για να μην κράζουμε όμως μόνο τον Νικήτα (γνωστός και ως βροχοποιός),
ομολογώ ότι και εγώ έμπασα νερά....Το durex πάνω στο made by ngia 
feeder στο λινκ με panste παρέδωσε πνεύμα και το feeder έγινε πισίνα.
Χάσαμε γύρω στα 10 dB αλλά αντέχει μέχρι την Κυριακή το πρωί 
που θα αλλαχτεί είτε με nvak (αν βρω στον καφέ) είτε προσωρινά
με αφρικάνικο (υπάρχει spare).

To δε προφυλακτικό αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα άλλο χωρίς ραβδώσεις και ελπίζω
να αντέξει περισότερο..  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Σκασμένο το firenas τελικά ..κακή σχεδίαση , κακά υλικά ποιος ξέρει..
θα γίνουν δοκιμές στον πάγκο να δούμε τι ευαισθησίες έχουν...
υπομονή μέχρι να τελειώσουν οι δοκιμές λοιπόν...

----------


## ngia

> ..ομολογώ ότι και εγώ έμπασα νερά....Το durex ..


η τρίτη φορά δεν είναι ?
αλλος έχει τη χάρη και άλλος το όνομα

----------


## TheLaz

Μη με συκοφαντείς....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Το ομολόγησα....είναι όμως η 1η που χάνω link...λόγω νερού...  ::  ..από 
κρασαρίσματα έχει ξαναπέσει βέβαια...  ::   ::   ::  
αρκετές φορές θα έλεγα  ::   ::   ::  

Το NASάκι καινούριο ήταν ή από τα μεταχειρισμένα ?

Ασε τα περί βροχής και πες μου τι καλό μου έφερες απο Ukrania ??
ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ Φανταστικέ γείτονα.....Δεν μου έφερες κάτι ?????

----------


## ngia

> Το NASάκι καινούριο ήταν ή από τα μεταχειρισμένα ?
> 
> Ασε τα περί βροχής και πες μου τι καλό μου έφερες απο Ukrania ??
> ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ Φανταστικέ γείτονα.....Δεν μου έφερες κάτι ?????


από τα νέα ήταν..αλλά δεν έχει σημασία
εεε...δε χώραγε στη βαλίτσα και δε μπορούσα να το τσαλακώσω..που να στο φέρω..οπότε θα έλθει ασυνόδευτο

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Χάρη στον αγαπητό panste, είναι έτοιμο και το Mikrotik για το router, οπότε και εγώ σήμερα (υπολογίζω) να είμαι επιτέλους up&running...

Νικήτα, το pcάκι σου χρειάστηκε hard reset για να συνέλθει, αλλά ζει τελικά...Το μόνο ότι έχασε τις ρυθμίσεις. Αλλά αφού ζει(εν μέρει) ο δικός μου, θα στο επιστρέψω... Thnx πάντως!!!!  ::   ::  




> εεε...δε χώραγε στη βαλίτσα και δε μπορούσα να το τσαλακώσω..που να στο φέρω..οπότε θα έλθει ασυνόδευτο


και με εντολή "ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ"...  ::

----------


## ngia

Μπήκε πάνω το gif15 του φίλτρατου nc, σε αντικατάσταση του firenas.
Χωρά μια χαρά στο FL01 και σαν πρώτη εντύπωση δεν έχει ούτε ένα ολοκληρωμένο που να θερμαίνεται.

Τελικά αν βάζουμε κοντινά λινκ στον ένα ρούτερ αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να παίζει πιο χαμηλά η CPU αφού λιγότερη κίνηση μεταφέρεται από τον ένα ρούτερ στους δίπλα, αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά αν πέσει ο ένας δεν δουλεύει τόσο αποδωτικά η δρομολόγηση.
Έτσι η βέλτιστη λύση είναι να είναι μοιρασμένα κοντά και μακρινά στους δρομολογητές, όπου τα περισσότερα θα είναι κοντινά.
Έτσι αν ο ένας που έχει bliz john70 NQ thelaz, θα ήταν καλύτερα ένας άπό αυτά να ήταν στον δίπλα ρούτερ σε αντικατάσταση κάποιου από τα δίπλα που μεταφέρουν όχι τοπική κίνηση.

ΤheLaz¨ ενώ το λινκ ποτέ δεν ήταν καλύτερα ο server σου δεν τα δίνει αρκετά γρήγορα.

----------


## TheLaz

Το έγραψα και στο άλλο thread, ο σέρβουρας έχει ζοριστεί πολύ άσχημα  ::   ::   ::   ::  .
Για να μην ψάχνω τον router άδικα το bandwidth τεστ μεταξύ μας ήταν οκ?

Ο ένοχος είναι το dc. Δεν αφήνει τίποτα από RAM ελεύθερο (1 GB). 
Τρώει και κάτι πολύ κουφά κολήματα....ενώ σαν εφρμογή δεν κρασάρει
παγώνει όλα τα connections και σηκώνει τρελλό CPU load.

To χω σκεφτεί σοβαρά να την κάνω από το DC και να αφήσω μόνο
http, ftp .

Βλέπουμε,

Thanks πάντως,
Λαζ.

----------


## ngia

νέες φωτογραφίες κόμβου, 4 κουτάκια είναι, 
p3_450/4if, 
p3_1000/4if,
wrap/2if/AP_2sector, 
wrap/2if/2if

----------


## Trackman

ομορφιές

----------


## spirosco

"Μπαμπη", ο ngia μετα τα συμαζεματα που εκανε, αξιζει ενα αφιερωμα στην εκπομη "Τα ξεκαλουπωματα" εε?  ::

----------


## nvak

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις:  ::  

- τα RF καλώδια θέλουν δέσιμο. Δεν πρέπει να τα κουνά ο αέρας.
- τα βύσματα στα κουτιά είναι καλύτερα να μπαίνουν απο το κάτω μέρος. Δεν πρέπει το νερό που γλύφει το καλώδιο να καταλήγει πάνω στο βύσμα.

----------


## NovemberQ

> Μερικές παρατηρήσεις:  
> 
> - τα RF καλώδια θέλουν δέσιμο. Δεν πρέπει να τα κουνά ο αέρας.
> - τα βύσματα στα κουτιά είναι καλύτερα να μπαίνουν απο το κάτω μέρος. Δεν πρέπει το νερό που γλύφει το καλώδιο να καταλήγει πάνω στο βύσμα.


nvak +++++++

----------


## NetTraptor

Νικήτα… για να είναι ευχαριστημένοι… δέσε, και τράβα λίγο καλώδιο κάνοντας μια κουρμπα που θα κρέμεται λίγο πριν τα βύσματα…

Έτσι το νερό θα γλείφει και θα στάζει στην κουρμπα και όχι στο σημείο των συνδετήρων…

Πιο εύκολες λύσεις από το να τρυπάς τα πάντα στον δρόμο για την τελειότητα…

Ρε δεν κοιτάμε τα χάλια μας λέω εγώ… θέλετε και σχόλια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Ρε δεν κοιτάμε τα χάλια μας λέω εγώ… θέλετε και σχόλια


Μα όλα αυτά τα λέμε για τη βελτίωση της κατάστασης, και *ποτέ* για να 
κανουμε σχόλια, να θαψουμε κλπ κλπ...

Αν τώρα δεν εγινα πιστευτός, ask TheLaz  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

> Μερικές παρατηρήσεις:  
> 
> - τα RF καλώδια θέλουν δέσιμο. Δεν πρέπει να τα κουνά ο αέρας.
> - τα βύσματα στα κουτιά είναι καλύτερα να μπαίνουν απο το κάτω μέρος. Δεν πρέπει το νερό που γλύφει το καλώδιο να καταλήγει πάνω στο βύσμα.


Τα βύσματα πρέπει να μπαίνουν από πάνω, άντε και από τα πλάγια, και σαν τελευταία επιλογή από κάτω. Αν τα βάλει από κάτω δεν θα γλύψει το καλώδιο αλλά θα γλύψει το κουτί και θα μπει νερό στις στροφές. Είναι σχεδιασμένα πιστεύω το αρσενικό να είναι από πάνω.

----------


## dti

Υποτίθεται οτι καλύπτουμε πλήρως τους κοννέκτορες με λαστιχοταινία (ταινία βουλκανίσματος), οπότε δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα όπου και να μπούνε...

----------


## enaon

Αν τον βάλεις απο κάτω, ό,τι και να κάνεις με την ταινία, αν πέσει νερό θα μπεί στις στροφές του βύσματος. Έχεις 1 πόντο ελεύθερο απο το θηλυκό βύσμα για να δημιουργήσεις σώμα, δέν είναι αρκετό.

Αντίστοιχα, όταν το feeder είναι σε κάθετη πόλωση, ο κονέκτορας πρέπει να βρίσκετε πάνω και όχι κάτω. Δεν κινδυνεύει να πάρει νερό από το καλώδιο, και αν πάρει νερό από κάπου αλλού, δεν κινδυνεύει να περάσει το νερό στο καλώδιο.

----------


## papashark

> Αν τον βάλεις απο κάτω, ό,τι και να κάνεις με την ταινία, αν πέσει νερό θα μπεί στις στροφές του βύσματος. Έχεις 1 πόντο ελεύθερο απο το θηλυκό βύσμα για να δημιουργήσεις σώμα, δέν είναι αρκετό.
> 
> Αντίστοιχα, όταν το feeder είναι σε κάθετη πόλωση, ο κονέκτορας πρέπει να βρίσκετε πάνω και όχι κάτω. Δεν κινδυνεύει να πάρει νερό από το καλώδιο, και αν πάρει νερό από κάπου αλλού, δεν κινδυνεύει να περάσει το νερό στο καλώδιο.


Mε λαστιχοταινία τόσα χρόνια δεν μου έχει περάσει ΠΟΤΕ νερό μέσα στο βύσμα, τα έχω πάντα από κάτω ή στο πλάι.

Σημασία έχει και τι λαστιχοταινία βάλεις. Οσο ποιο μαλακιά και ελαστική, τόσο ποιο πολύ γίνεται ένα σώμα, ειδικά άμα την βάζεις τεντωμένη επάνω στον connectora, και δεν περνάει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από μέσα, έχω ανοίξει λαστιχοταινία 2 χρόνια μετά, και το βύσμα μέσα γυάλιζε όπως τα ολοκαίνουργια.

----------


## enaon

Ναι αλλά έτσι, δεν χρειάζεται να πατάς φρένα γιατί έχεις αερόσακο και ζώνη ασφαλείας και ΠΟΤΕ δεν σκοτώθηκες έως τώρα. Επιμένω στην ιεραποστολική συνδεσμολογία, οπου το αρσενικό βύσμα μπαίνει πάνω από το θηλυκό  :: 

Για τα κουτιά δεν είναι σοβαρό το θέμα, ούτε εγώ τα έχω από πάνω γιατί δεν βολεύουν, για τα feeders όμως είναι εντελώς απαραίτητο. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα νερού και λαστιχοταινίας εκεί, ό,τι και να γίνει θα δημιουργηθεί υγρασία στο εσωτερικό του λόγω αλλαγών θερμοκρασίας, και αν το βύσμα είναι από κάτω, είναι αυτονόητο ότι με τον καιρό θα πάθει ζημιά.

----------


## papashark

> Ναι αλλά έτσι, δεν χρειάζεται να πατάς φρένα γιατί έχεις αερόσακο και ζώνη ασφαλείας και ΠΟΤΕ δεν σκοτώθηκες έως τώρα.


Mε τέτοιες αντιπαραθέσεις λογικής, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να ακολουθήσω με επιχειρήματα...  ::

----------


## enaon

Δέν κάνουμε αντιπαράθεση, πλάκα κάνουμε μάλλον. Μην τα παρατάς, μπορείς να πεις το επιχείρημα ότι και σε ένα φίλο σου που είχε μόνο λαστιχοταινία χωρίς βύσματα, ΠΟΤΕ δεν πήραν νερό κλπ.. Και εμένα αυτά που έχω στο συρτάρι δεν πήραν νερό ΠΟΤΕ, αλλά πάλι στο από κάτω ράφι έχω λαστιχοταινίες οπότε μπορεί να φταίει αυτό.. 

Τα βύσματα στα feeder πρέπει να μπαίνουν απο πάνω  ::

----------


## ngia

Πάνω, κάτω, δεξιά, έρχονται σε κατευθείαν επαφή με το νερό (εκτός αν μπουν απο κάτω σε πλακάκι το οποίο θα βιδωθεί 2-3 εκ πάνω απο το χείλος του κουτιού.
Λαστιχοταινία κοινή, τυλιγμένη ανάποδα με τη φορά του νερού και απέξω τυλιγμένη μονωτική να τη συγκρατεί.
Καλύτερα λαστιχοταινία 3Μ καλής ποιότητας και απέξω μονωτική.
Ακόμα καλύτερα θερμοσυστελόμενο καλής ποιότητας 3Μ που δίνει και μηχανική αντοχή.

Βασικό να είνα καλής ποιότητας ο συνδετήρας, με καλά λαστιχάκια που θα αγκαλιάσουν σταθερά και θα στεγανοποιήσουν το σώμα του καλωδίου (6ε αντί 3ε και να λιμάρεις το πυρήνα και ναχει λαστιχάκια με ημερομηνία λήξης αξίζουν σαφώς)
Βασικό οι συνδετήρες να στεγανοποιούνται πάνω στο κουτί, με κατάλληλο λαστιχάκι (αλλιώς η στεχανοποίηση του καλωδίου είναι άχρηστη)
Σιλικόνες και άλλα παρεμφερή είναι ακατάλληλα, αφού με ζέστη, ήλιο κρύο χάνουν τις ιδιότητες τους.

Τα feeder παραμένουν το ευάλωτο σημείο τελικά.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ρε δεν κοιτάμε τα χάλια μας λέω εγώ… θέλετε και σχόλια   
> 
> 
> Μα όλα αυτά τα λέμε για τη βελτίωση της κατάστασης, και *ποτέ* για να 
> κανουμε σχόλια, να θαψουμε κλπ κλπ...
> 
> Αν τώρα δεν εγινα πιστευτός, ask TheLaz


Σάββατο πρωϊ για επιθεώρηση τότε και για να μου φτιάξετε τα καλώδια  ::

----------


## ngia

η περιορισμένη ταχύτητα ανάμεσα στα δύο υποδίκτυα (εσωτερικό και routers) οφειλόταν στα vlan στην intel gbit .. όταν τα vlan γίνονται σε μια άλλη 100άρα ή δεν χρησιμοποιούνται vlans αλλά οι δύο κάρτες, τότε ρουτάρει ο κεντρικός δρομολογητής όσο έχουν να δώσουν οι κάρτες

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> η περιορισμένη ταχύτητα ανάμεσα στα δύο υποδίκτυα (εσωτερικό και routers) οφειλόταν στα vlan στην intel gbit .. όταν τα vlan γίνονται σε μια άλλη 100άρα ή δεν χρησιμοποιούνται vlans αλλά οι δύο κάρτες, τότε ρουτάρει ο κεντρικός δρομολογητής όσο έχουν να δώσουν οι κάρτες


Γι'αυτό τώρα ξαναβλέπω traffic από να περνάει από το router μου;;;  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> η περιορισμένη ταχύτητα ανάμεσα στα δύο υποδίκτυα (εσωτερικό και routers) οφειλόταν στα vlan στην intel gbit .. όταν τα vlan γίνονται σε μια άλλη 100άρα ή δεν χρησιμοποιούνται vlans αλλά οι δύο κάρτες, τότε ρουτάρει ο κεντρικός δρομολογητής όσο έχουν να δώσουν οι κάρτες


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς;

Με μπέρδεψε η σύνταξη της πρόταση σου  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> η περιορισμένη ταχύτητα ανάμεσα στα δύο υποδίκτυα (εσωτερικό και routers) οφειλόταν στα vlan στην intel gbit .. όταν τα vlan γίνονται σε μια άλλη 100άρα ή δεν χρησιμοποιούνται vlans αλλά οι δύο κάρτες, τότε ρουτάρει ο κεντρικός δρομολογητής όσο έχουν να δώσουν οι κάρτες
> 
> 
> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς;
> 
> Με μπέρδεψε η σύνταξη της πρόταση σου


To είχα ακούσει από ένα Σουηδό σε ένα σεμινάριο στη δουλειά.
*"If you can't convince them try to confuse them"*

----------


## Cha0s

::

----------


## TheLaz

Ενώ το ξεκινάει καλά ο ποιητής....μετά το κάνει....  ::  

Και τον άκουσα κάπως χθες που μιλήσαμε....κάτι ασυναρτησίες μου λεγε...

(Μη το διαψεύσεις γιατι θα μεταφέρω τον διάλογο  ::  )

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> η περιορισμένη ταχύτητα ανάμεσα στα δύο υποδίκτυα (εσωτερικό και routers) οφειλόταν στα vlan στην intel gbit .. όταν τα vlan γίνονται σε μια άλλη 100άρα ή δεν χρησιμοποιούνται vlans αλλά οι δύο κάρτες, τότε ρουτάρει ο κεντρικός δρομολογητής όσο έχουν να δώσουν οι κάρτες
> 
> 
> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς;
> Με μπέρδεψε η σύνταξη της πρόταση σου


κεντρικός router..
Μία κάρτα πάνω intel Gbit, με κομμένα vlans με managed switch από πίσω
Δύο υποδίκτυα ένα με τους ασύρματους routers , ένα με τα vlan
Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι καλή...όχι παραπάνω απο 30Mbps

Το ίδιο setup αλλά με άλλη κάρτα 100άρα δούλευε σε full 100Mbps

Παρόμοιο setup με δύο vlans αλλά σε διαφορετικές κάρτες, πάλι δούλευε full 100Mbps

Άρα για την κίνηση από vlan σε vlan στην ίδια κάρτα - και για την συγκεκριμένη υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## TheLaz

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Ενώ το ξεκινάει καλά ο ποιητής....μετά το κάνει....  
> 
> Και τον άκουσα κάπως χθες που μιλήσαμε....κάτι ασυναρτησίες μου λεγε...
> 
> (Μη το διαψεύσεις γιατι θα μεταφέρω τον διάλογο  )


..ήσουν ο άτυχος που πήρες την κατάλληλη στιγμή...




> To είχα ακούσει από ένα Σουηδό σε ένα σεμινάριο στη δουλειά. 
> "If you can't convince them try to confuse them"


τη βόλτα στην ταράτσα σου έπρεπε να την κάνεις .. απλά σου έλειπε το κίνητρο  ::

----------


## ngia

Αλλάξαμε τον κεντρικό ροuter firenas με ένα mobile pentium board.
O παλιός είχε μια ευαισθησία - με μαθηματική ακρίβεια - στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες.
Έγινε η ίδια δοκιμή με έναν ίδιο και έδειξε την ίδια συμπεριφορά (boot και λίγο πριν να φορτώσει πάλι boot).

Έγιναν διάφορες δοκιμές και τελικά η αιτία φαίνεται να είναι ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκαν πυκνωτές 3x3300μF/105C (από φανό), οι οποίοι σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες εμφανίζουν αύξηση της αντίστασης τους (ESR). To θέμα δεν ήταν η συνολική χωρητικότητα, γιατί όταν μπήκαν 2x4700uF/85C, το πρόβλημα σταμάτησε να εμφανίζεται.
Αυτό έρχεται σε συμφωνία με την παρατήρηση του NQ που προσθέτοντας κόλληση πάνω στα ποδαράκια των τρανζίστορ ισχύος (καλύτερη ESR) παρατήρησε πιο σταθερή συμπεριφορά.

Όλοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές έχουν παρόμοια αλλά όχι ίδια συμπεριφορά, δηλ σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες να έχουν μικρότερη χωρητικότητα και μεγαλύτερη ESR. Σε θερμοκρασίες π.χ -20C μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση απότι στους 20C.

----------


## acoul

για γρήγορη και αξιόπιστη λύση καταφεύγουμε συνήθως σε επαγγελματικά προϊόντα τύπου dell, ibm, sun, cisco χάνοντας μεγάλο κομμάτι από την γλύκα κάντο μόνος σου μαθαίνοντας παράλληλα πέντε πράγματα παραπάνω ... ring a bell ?? good work παρεμπιπτόντως ...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ενώ για αργή και αναξιόπιστη λύση τι βάζουμε;  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Ενώ για αργή και αναξιόπιστη λύση τι βάζουμε;


Cha/Os

----------


## Cha0s

Linux πάλι ε;

Αργή και αναξιόπιστη λύση πράγματι!  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Αλλάξαμε τον κεντρικό ροuter firenas με ένα mobile pentium board.
> *O παλιός είχε μια ευαισθησία - με μαθηματική ακρίβεια - στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες.
> Έγινε η ίδια δοκιμή με έναν ίδιο και έδειξε την ίδια συμπεριφορά (boot και λίγο πριν να φορτώσει πάλι boot).*
> 
> Έγιναν διάφορες δοκιμές και τελικά η αιτία φαίνεται να είναι ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκαν πυκνωτές 3x3300μF/105C (από φανό), οι οποίοι σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες εμφανίζουν αύξηση της αντίστασης τους (ESR). To θέμα δεν ήταν η συνολική χωρητικότητα, γιατί όταν μπήκαν 2x4700uF/85C, το πρόβλημα σταμάτησε να εμφανίζεται.
> Αυτό έρχεται σε συμφωνία με την παρατήρηση του NQ που προσθέτοντας κόλληση πάνω στα ποδαράκια των τρανζίστορ ισχύος (καλύτερη ESR) παρατήρησε πιο σταθερή συμπεριφορά.
> 
> Όλοι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές έχουν παρόμοια αλλά όχι ίδια συμπεριφορά, δηλ σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες να έχουν μικρότερη χωρητικότητα και μεγαλύτερη ESR. Σε θερμοκρασίες π.χ -20C μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση απότι στους 20C.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ίδια συμπτώματα εχω κι'εγώ με το κρύο.. 
Λογικά τα συμπεράσματά σου, με τους πυκνωτές...
Θέλουν ζέστη, στοργή και προδερμ....  ::   ::   ::  
Αντε τώρα να βρούμε πυκνωτές.

Το λάθος στην εν λόγω Μ/Β *πρέπει* να είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει κατανεμημένη χωρητικότητα ( αρκετοί μικροί πυκνωτές ) αλλά ειναι συγκεντρωμένη ( η χωρητικότητα ) σε τρείς πυκνωτές.

----------


## Valis

Για αυτό το λόγο είχα πει από την αρχή να πάρουμε αυτούς που πήρε ο Δαμιανός. Μάλλιασε το πληκτρολόγιό μου να τα γράφω, υπάρχει μια μικρή ποσότητα διαθέσιμη όποιος θέλει. Π.μ.

----------


## NovemberQ

Η παρατήρηση του Νικήτα είναι *100%* ευστοχη. 
Η αλλαγή των πυκνωτών πάνω στη χειρότερη Μ/Β που είχα, παει μια χαρά
( Το PC είναι έξω, σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες... )
Αυριο θα δούμε τι κάνει

{
Α, ρε Λάζαρε τι τραβάμε  ::  
}

----------


## enaon

> η περιορισμένη ταχύτητα ανάμεσα στα δύο υποδίκτυα (εσωτερικό και routers) οφειλόταν στα vlan στην intel gbit .. όταν τα vlan γίνονται σε μια άλλη 100άρα ή δεν χρησιμοποιούνται vlans αλλά οι δύο κάρτες, τότε ρουτάρει ο κεντρικός δρομολογητής όσο έχουν να δώσουν οι κάρτες
> 
> κεντρικός router..
> Μία κάρτα πάνω intel Gbit, με κομμένα vlans με managed switch από πίσω
> Δύο υποδίκτυα ένα με τους ασύρματους routers , ένα με τα vlan
> Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι καλή...όχι παραπάνω απο 30Mbps.


Μάλλον κάτι άλλο φταίει Νικήτα, όχι η Intel. Εγώ βλέπω μέχρι 350mbits απο vlan σε vlan, το μόνο που αλλάζει στον εξοπλισμό μας είναι η μάρκα του switch νομίζω.

----------


## Trackman

Νικήτα μετά το λινκ με τον thanatos το λινκ μας πέθανε  ::  
Να φωνάξω τον κεραμιδόγατο να το αναστήσει
'Ετσι όπως πάει η δουλειά του ετοιμάζουμε και μνημόσυνο σε λίγο θα φάμε και 
κόλυβα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Νικήτα μετά το λινκ με τον thanatos το λινκ μας πέθανε  
> Να φωνάξω τον κεραμιδόγατο να το αναστήσει
> 'Ετσι όπως πάει η δουλειά του ετοιμάζουμε και μνημόσυνο σε λίγο θα φάμε και 
> κόλυβα


 ::  μετά τα λινκ με σένα, με arhonda, eos, apari, aprin που δεν άντεξαν και προκειμένου να διευρευνηθεί ο συντελεστής συσχέτισης αλλά και η αντοχή των λινκς και οι προοπτικές που αυτά έχουν, θα δοκιμαστούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο και τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## freenet

elaborate please!!!!
Τι δοκιμές κάνεις? Πόσο τα πουσάρεις τα λινκ? 
Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι, με το wrap και ΜΤ δεν μπορεις να πας πολύ μακρια για να ρίξεις το λίνκ!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> ..
> Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι, με το wrap και ΜΤ δεν μπορεις να πας πολύ μακρια για να ρίξεις το λίνκ!!!!


στο δικό σου δε χρειάζεται καν δοκιμή..αν επιμείνεις βέβαια θα το βάλω στο ίδιο κουτί να δούμε πόσα δευτερόλεπτα θα αντέξει  ::

----------


## freenet

περιμενε να του βαλω ....τουρμπινα και μετα κανε οσες δοκιμες θελεις!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Αληθεια κανα BW test θα του κάνουμε να δουμε τι ψάρια πιάνει?

----------


## ngia

Αντικαταστάθηκε ο ένας router , μια QDI Legend (δούλευε 24/7 τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια) με ένα itox. (και οι δύο as. routers itox πλέον)
Το hardware watchdog της και η full intel κατασκευή (με intustrial specs) είναι τα συν της.
Trackman ξεκαλούπωνε..

----------


## makelaris

Ngia special fotos and constructions  ::  .Πως το βλέπεις για ένα special wi-fi show στήν TV???

----------


## NovemberQ

Αντε και καλά χιλιόμετρα...

----------


## Trackman

Το επίσημο site του νικήτα και τα λίνκ του
ΚΑΜΙΝΑΔΕΣ - ΚΑΠΝΑΓΩΓΟΙ- ΚΑΠΝΟΔΟΧΟΙ
http://plumber.2b2.gr/index14.htm

----------


## ngia

Γιάννη να σε μετακομίσω από το βιομηχανικό ιντελόμπουρο στο πραπάκι με την τρύπια εξάτμιση έτσι να γελάσουμε λίγο?

----------


## freenet

εεε σεβασμός στο..wraπάκι!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

@@αρα τρομοκράτη...  ::

----------


## Trackman

> Γιάννη να σε μετακομίσω από το βιομηχανικό ιντελόμπουρο στο πραπάκι με την τρύπια εξάτμιση έτσι να γελάσουμε λίγο?


να με βάλεις δίπλα στο μπούρι της σόμπας  ::

----------


## Trackman

Νικήτα αναγνωρίζεις το λίνκ μας είναι το γνωστό λίνκ μπουρί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

Νομίζω ότι έτσι είναι καλύτερα

----------


## Trackman

Νικήτα νομίζω ότι χάνεις σιγά σιγά την αίγλη σου από λίνκ μπουρί
Η φωτό αναβαθμίστηκε με το ανάλογο λίνκ μπουρί

----------


## freenet

πού εισαι wrapaki του ngia? Γιατι δεν σε σκανάρω? Ελα αποκαλυψου οπου κι αν κρυβεσαι!!! μηπως θα αναβαθμιστεις σε routerboard?  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> πού εισαι wrapaki του ngia? Γιατι δεν σε σκανάρω? Ελα αποκαλυψου οπου κι αν κρυβεσαι!!! μηπως θα αναβαθμιστεις σε routerboard?


την ώρα που έκανες ποστ - για καμιά ώρα είχα ρίξει το ρεύμα , ξανακάνε σκαν, 5440

----------


## katsaros_m

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## ngia

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Μίλτο

τα AP, Tarantula, Freenet κάτω για κάνα δύωρο, λόγω εργασιών

----------


## TheLaz

Ψιιιιιτ......παιδί........εσύ απέναντι....  ::  

Έχουν κρεμάσει τα πάντα....
Μην ακούς τα δελτία της ΕΜΥ και τα ρίχνεις απο μόνος σου από συνήθεια...  ::  
Δεν έβρεξε σήμερα........ψέματα είπαν.....

Αχ αυτό το 1-wire......ούτε 1-route δεν έρχεται....να υποθέσω ότι έβαλες και
αυτό το 1-U που σου έφερε ο BDS....  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Για να μην το χεις πάρει πρέφα ακόμα.....ή Ουκρανία είσαι πάλι ή με κάτι
σχετικό ασχολείσαι......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

@NovemberQ
Sorry βρε Δημήτρη, σου είπα θα αντέξω να μην τον κράξω μέχρι αύριο
το πρωί...αλλλά θα δάγκωνα το πληκτρολόγιο....με έτρωγε..άσχημα....
δεν μπορούσα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: ..δεν το πάλευα.....στάθηκα αδύναμος...
...έχει και φατσούλα για κράξιμο.....τι να κάνουμε.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gvaf

Λάζαρε με πρόλαβες .  ::  
Και φαντάσου οτι δεν έχω link μαζί του απλά τα είδα όλα μαύρα απο τον router του Γιάννη (John70).

----------


## Trackman

Κύριε πλοτάρχα έπεσαι το λινκ μας :shock: :arrow: :?:

----------


## Trackman

Και μου παραπονιούνται στην άγρια δύση ότι είναι αποκομμένοι από το δίκτυο  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> αυτό το 1-U που σου έφερε ο BDS....    
> 
> @NovemberQ
> Sorry βρε Δημήτρη, σου είπα θα αντέξω να μην τον κράξω μέχρι αύριο
> το πρωί...αλλλά θα δάγκωνα το πληκτρολόγιο....με έτρωγε..άσχημα....
> δεν μπορούσα...     ..δεν το πάλευα.....στάθηκα αδύναμος...
> ...έχει και φατσούλα για κράξιμο.....τι να κάνουμε.....


  ::   ::   ::  BDS..... *αυτό* τα λέει όλα  ::   ::   ::  

Οι δηλώσεις του τύπου *"εγώ είμαι χρήστης και δεν..."* είναι όλα τα λεφτά !!!
*Παράκληση*, να βρεθεί άμεσα τηλεοπτική σειρά με πολλά session και επεισόδια για την αποκατάσταση της ηρεμίας στην περιοχή.

*ΟΧΙ στο 1wire, ΝΑΙ στα καλώδια και τους ρελέδες !!!*

----------


## TheLaz

Κάθε τόσο περνάει και διάφορες φάσεις παράνοιας....  ::  

Πριν κανένα χρόνο μας τα είχε κάνει αερόστατο με τους πυκνωτές...
..παντού έβλεπε χαλασμένους πυκνωτές....Και λές δεν πειράζει, λόξα
είναι, δεν κάνει ζημιά στο awmn..  ::  

Μετά πιάσαμε το 1-wire και εκεί άρχησαν τα έκτροπα.....Παντού ρελεδάκια
που ανοιγοκλείνουν βλέπει....και δεν είναι ότι μόνο τα βλέπει...τα βάζει
κι όλας....  ::  

Μετά έβαλε παντού σένσορες....υγρασίας κυρίως...  ::   ::  

Έβαλε και ledάκια....1-wire και αυτά..

Και φτιάχνει και γραφικές (..με την υγρασία..)

Μετά πήρε και αυτη την 1U πρίζα από τον BDS....θα της έκανε καμιά
πατέντα με 1-wire, ρελεδάκια, σένσορες, πυκνωτές, ledάκια....είμαι σίγουρος....

Τα έβαλε όλα στην πρίζα...

Και έφυγε Ουκρανία να σπρώξει...(αυτό οκ, Normal είναι)
Αλλά αν μπορούσε να μην φύγει και να σπρώξει remotely με 1-wire θα το έκανε.. : ::  

Τι να πεις....

Δημήτρη και εγώ αυτό το πολύπριζο που του έδωσε ο BDS υποπτεύομαι...

----------


## NetTraptor

Construction takes years (of rain?) destruction just one wire!  ::

----------


## acoul

κάτι μου λέει ότι τον χτύπησε και αυτόν ο ιός ή η κόρη της ... πεταλούδας ... !!

----------


## john70

Φήμες λένε ότι εβαλε 1-wire και ανέλαβε το managment του κόμβου ο enaon .... 

@ngia , τι να το κάνεις το 1-wire , αφου και χωρίς αυτό θάλασσα τα κάνεις ...  ::  

ένα liferaft θα σε σώσει ...  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα συγχιστώ επιστρέφοντας ... 
αφενός μου βγάλανε το rack από τη πρίζα (το 1-wire μας μάρανε..θα μπει πρίζα βιομηχανικού τύπου και το φις θα κοληθεί με κόλλα), αφετέρου θα πρέπει να ξαναδώ τις αγριοφάτσες σας αντί για τα γαλλικά προσωπάκια..

----------


## TheLaz

Κανένα καλό καμπαρέ/σωληνάδικο πήγες...για λέγε.....

----------


## TheLaz

> ... αφενός μου βγάλανε το rack από τη πρίζα ...


You are the one, you are my Number One......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ στο κόμβο που να λειτουργεί με GNU/Linux, madwifi-ng με fast frames κλπ. έτσι για αξιολόγηση και σύγκριση με το MT? Αν χρειαστεί βοήθεια για μια τέτοια υλοποίηση είμαι στην διάθεσή του κομβούχου μαζί με katsaros_m ... τις καρμπονάρες θα τις φέρει ο nettraptor !!

----------


## Cha0s

Τα άφησες τα κεμπάπ και το γύρισες στις καρμπονάρες;

----------


## acoul

> Τα άφησες τα κεμπάπ και το γύρισες στις καρμπονάρες;


εννοείται ότι είσαι προσκεκλημένος να σετάρεις τα φίλτρα στο VPN της Altec  ::

----------


## ngia

> υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ στο κόμβο που να λειτουργεί με GNU/Linux, madwifi-ng με fast frames κλπ. έτσι για αξιολόγηση και σύγκριση με το MT? Αν χρειαστεί βοήθεια για μια τέτοια υλοποίηση είμαι στην διάθεσή του κομβούχου μαζί με katsaros_m ... τις καρμπονάρες θα τις φέρει ο nettraptor !!


ευχαριστώ, αλλά χρειάζομαι τον κόμβο μου για να έχω πρόσβαση στο awmn

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ στο κόμβο που να λειτουργεί με GNU/Linux, madwifi-ng με fast frames κλπ. έτσι για αξιολόγηση και σύγκριση με το MT? Αν χρειαστεί βοήθεια για μια τέτοια υλοποίηση είμαι στην διάθεσή του κομβούχου μαζί με katsaros_m ... τις καρμπονάρες θα τις φέρει ο nettraptor !!
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ, αλλά χρειάζομαι τον κόμβο μου για να έχω πρόσβαση στο awmn


ο πειραματισμός θέλει θυσίες και όχι κλικς ...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


έχω άλλα πράγματα να πειραματιστώ .. και για να πειραματιστώ πρέπει να παίζουν τα λινκς

----------


## acoul

> έχω άλλα πράγματα να πειραματιστώ .. και για να πειραματιστώ πρέπει να παίζουν τα λινκς


αναμένουμε όλο αγωνία τα αποτελέσματα ...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> έχω άλλα πράγματα να πειραματιστώ .. και για να πειραματιστώ πρέπει να παίζουν τα λινκς
> 
> 
> αναμένουμε όλο αγωνία τα αποτελέσματα ...


κάνω ένα πείραμα, πόσα επεισόδια του prison break και του lost μπορώ να δω σε ένα απόγευμα ... μέχρι στιγμής το ρεκόρ είναι 5 ... όπως καταλαβαίνεις όταν βρίσκομαι σε ένα κρίσιμο σημείο με πολύ αγωνία δε μπορεί εκείνη τη στιγμή το λινκ να πέφτει και να μένω στη μέση ...

----------


## B52

> κάνω ένα πείραμα, πόσα επεισόδια του prison break και του lost μπορώ να δω σε ένα απόγευμα ... μέχρι στιγμής το ρεκόρ είναι 5 ... όπως καταλαβαίνεις όταν βρίσκομαι σε ένα κρίσιμο σημείο με πολύ αγωνία δε μπορεί εκείνη τη στιγμή το λινκ να πέφτει και να μένω στη μέση ...


λολ... την Τριτη το απογευμα καθησα με την γυναικα απο τις 8 μεχρι τις 4 τα ξημερωματα και ειδαμε τα πρωτα 8 του Prison Break..  :: 
Tην επομενη αλλα 7, κοινως εφτασα στα πρωτα 15...  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> κάνω ένα πείραμα, πόσα επεισόδια του prison break και του lost μπορώ να δω σε ένα απόγευμα ... μέχρι στιγμής το ρεκόρ είναι 5 ... όπως καταλαβαίνεις όταν βρίσκομαι σε ένα κρίσιμο σημείο με πολύ αγωνία δε μπορεί εκείνη τη στιγμή το λινκ να πέφτει και να μένω στη μέση ...
> 
> 
> λολ... την Τριτη το απογευμα καθησα με την γυναικα απο τις 8 μεχρι τις 4 τα ξημερωματα και ειδαμε τα πρωτα 8 του Prison Break.. 
> Tην επομενη αλλα 7, κοινως εφτασα στα πρωτα 15...


το κακό είναι όταν φτάσεις στο τελευταίο της τελευταίας σειράς που θα πρέπει να περιμένεις μια βδομάδα για το επόμενο ...

----------


## ngia

@B_52φραπέδες: και συν τοις άλλοις υπάρχει το σχετικό φόρουμ για τη δεύτερη σειρά , http://www.greektvsubs.gr/forumdisplay.php?f=10 , το οποίο παίζει να έχει πιο ενδιαφέροντα θέματα από το δικό μας

----------


## fiddler

τι παίζει με το link ngia-apari ? Εχει πέσει ε? Πότε σκοπεύεται να το κοιτάξετε?

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## ngia

> τι παίζει με το link ngia-apari ? Εχει πέσει ε? Πότε σκοπεύεται να το κοιτάξετε?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ...


θα το κοιτάξω...
ο Νικός είναι στο στρατό .. το λινκ απο τη πλευρά του το φροντίζει ο deathdeal

----------


## fiddler

Και ο DeathDeal στρατο έχει πάει. 
Γιαυτό πήρα το θάρρος να ποστάρω εδώ.

Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## ngia

το λινκ με Apari παίζει και routes παίρνω .. πιο πέρα είναι το πρόβλημα .. όπου δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα .. μπορεί να το δει ο αδελφός του Deathdeal

----------


## DeathDeal

link up.

----------


## fiddler

yeeee, thanx

----------


## ngia

o κεντρικός server σε κατάσταση καλοκαιρινής νάρκης..

Ακολουθώντας το παράδειγμα του theLaz http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10747
και επειδή 194 Temperature_Celsius 0x0022 *048* 055 000 Old_age Always - 48
και επειδή 8 δισκάκια είναι αυτά
και επειδή η θερμοκρασία της καμπίνας είναι 40 βαθμοί http://10.26.122.7/cgi-bin/temploggerd/ ... ms=-s-1day

Από προηγούμενο case το πρώτο πράγμα που γίνεται είναι να εξαφανίζονται οι δίσκοι και μετά από reboot και κρύωμα να ξαναέρχονται.

----------


## TheLaz

Καλά έκανες...δεν το συζηταμε...με βλέπω να κατεβάζω κι άλλο το απόγευμα..  ::   ::  

Αν δεν έχεις πάντως κλιματιζόμενο χώρο 24/7 υπάρχει πρόβλημα....

Ξέρεις τι σκεφτόμουνα ? Αν κάναμε τους πολλούς δίσκους λίγους ?
(το οικονομικό δεν το συζητάω)...αν αντί για 8 200αρηδες (λέμε τώρα)
είχες 2 750άρηδες ? Δεν θα γλίτωνες και κατανάλωση ?

----------


## ngia

> Καλά έκανες...δεν το συζηταμε...με βλέπω να κατεβάζω κι άλλο το απόγευμα..   
> 
> Αν δεν έχεις πάντως κλιματιζόμενο χώρο 24/7 υπάρχει πρόβλημα....
> 
> Ξέρεις τι σκεφτόμουνα ? Αν κάναμε τους πολλούς δίσκους λίγους ?
> (το οικονομικό δεν το συζητάω)...αν αντί για 8 200αρηδες (λέμε τώρα)
> είχες 2 750άρηδες ? Δεν θα γλίτωνες και κατανάλωση ?


ναι .. αλλά ...
-Οι 200άρηδες γίνονται ήδη 500άρηδες, 300χ2, 400, 500χ3, 200χ2, αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετά...πάντα γεμίζουν τα αναθεματισμένα
-Οι νέοι 500άρηδες και πάνω είναι αρκετά πουσαρισμένοι, καταναλώνουν περισσότερο και ζεσταίνονται περισσότερο
-Είτε ένας , είτε 5 η θερμοκρασία παρόμοια θα είναι, π.χ με 8 δίσκους έχω κατανάλωση 130watt, με 4 θα είχα 95, με θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 40C, πριν θα είχα στο κουτί 48C, μετά 46C .. big deal

----------


## spyros_28

Να ερθω να στα βρεξω με το νεροπιστολο?

----------


## ngia

> Να ερθω να στα βρεξω με το νεροπιστολο?


θα σε περιμένω με βρεγμένη σανίδα...

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spyros_28
> 
> Να ερθω να στα βρεξω με το νεροπιστολο?
> 
> 
> θα σε περιμένω με βρεγμένη σανίδα...


Παντως δεν σε χαλασε λιγο νερακι..  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

server up again ... πρέπει να βρω μια πατέντα πάντως δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή

----------


## trendy

Να προτείνω υγρό άζωτο!

----------


## alex-23

εγω λεω να τον πας στο υπογειο που εχει δροσια!  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Από προηγούμενο case το πρώτο πράγμα που γίνεται είναι να εξαφανίζονται οι δίσκοι και μετά από reboot και κρύωμα να ξαναέρχονται.


Μπορούμε να εξαφανίσουμε ότι θέλουμε με αυτόν τον τρόπο?
Δε μας γράφεις κανά tutorial.
Πρώτα απ' όλα θα εξαφάνιζα κάτι χρέη που έχω σε τράπεζες... και σίγουρα δε θα κάνω reboot μετά. Μετά θα εξαφάνιζα τη γυναίκα μου(αυτό σε λίγο θα γίνει edit)!!! Πάλι δε χρειάζεται reboot.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Από προηγούμενο case το πρώτο πράγμα που γίνεται είναι να εξαφανίζονται οι δίσκοι και μετά από reboot και κρύωμα να ξαναέρχονται.
> 
> 
> Μπορούμε να εξαφανίσουμε ότι θέλουμε με αυτόν τον τρόπο?
> Δε μας γράφεις κανά tutorial.
> Πρώτα απ' όλα θα εξαφάνιζα κάτι χρέη που έχω σε τράπεζες... και σίγουρα δε θα κάνω reboot μετά. Μετά θα εξαφάνιζα τη γυναίκα μου(αυτό σε λίγο θα γίνει edit)!!! Πάλι δε χρειάζεται reboot.


@altair Το κανω quote για να μεινει και να μην μπορεις να το σβησεις.  ::   ::  

@ngia Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις υδροψυξη?

----------


## trendy

Μου το είχε κάνει και μένα αυτό με τους δίσκους να μην υπάρχουν στο /dev/ όταν υπερθερμαίνονταν. Τους έβαλα ένα ανεμιστήρα και δεν επαναλήφθηκε.

----------


## ngia

Με θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 40C αντί για 25C, σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω διπλασιάζεται ο ρυθμός Annual Failure Rate.
Επίσης το AFR επηρεάζεται από τις ώρες λειτουργίας, έτσι για 1 έτος (8760 ώρες) διπλασιάζεται.
Άρα για δίσκο ηλικίας ενός έτους και υποθέτωντας αρχικό AFR = 1%, έχουμε AFR=4% και για Ν δίσκους αντίστοιχα γίνεται AFR=4xΝ% πιθανότητα βλάβης.

Τέλος η θερμοκρασία που αναφέρει το smartctl -A /dev/hda είναι η εσωτερική του δίσκου και μπορεί να είναι 5-10C μεγαλύτερη από αυτή του περιβάλλοντος, ανάλογα την κατανάλωση του δίσκου και τη ψύξη του. 

@TheLaz
Άρα αν ξανανέβει σήμερα πάνω από τους 45 (42 χτες) μέσα στο δίσκο θα το ξανακατεβάσω.

----------


## ngia

o server πάει διακοπές...

----------


## NovemberQ

> o server πάει διακοπές...


Ενα μικρό κλιματιστικό στο rack ίσως ; 

Με 2wire control, θα είναι μιά λύση που θα γράψει ιστορία !

( και άσε τον Λάζαρο να τα κλείνει στίς ζέστες  ::  )

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> o server πάει διακοπές...
> 
> 
> Ενα μικρό κλιματιστικό στο rack ίσως ; 
> 
> Με 2wire control, θα είναι μιά λύση που θα γράψει ιστορία !
> 
> ( και άσε τον Λάζαρο να τα κλείνει στίς ζέστες  )


Που σαι εσύ και σε χάσαμε ???
Στο προηγούμενο καφε ρώταγα τον Νικήτα αν έχει νέα σου...άντε να τα πούμε...

Για τους δίσκους τώρα....Από Δευτέρα με βλέπω να κατεβάζω ρολά και εγώ..

----------


## Danimoth

> AFR=4xΝ% πιθανότητα βλάβης.


Εκτός αν κάτι δεν κατάλαβα, αυτό δεν ισχυεί, γιατί αν έχεις 50 δίσκους θα είχες 200% πιθανότητα αστοχίας. 

Κάθε πιθανότητα είναι ανεξάρτητη.  ::  

Από ότι θυμάμαι, η πιθανότητα να αστοχήσει τουλάχιστον ένας σκληρός (σύμφωνα με τη διωνυμική κατανομή) είναι ίση με 1 μειον την πιθανότητα να μην αστοχήσει κανείς. Οπότε για N σκληρούς:
P(X>0)=1-P(x=0)=1-[(N ανά 0)]* 0,04^0*(1-0,04)^Ν

νομίζω

(Υπομονή σε λίγο τελειώνουν τα μαθήματα!!!)  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Από ότι θυμάμαι, η πιθανότητα να αστοχήσει τουλάχιστον ένας σκληρός (σύμφωνα με τη διωνυμική κατανομή) είναι ίση με 1 μειον την πιθανότητα να μην αστοχήσει κανείς. Οπότε για N σκληρούς:
> P(X>0)=1-P(x=0)=1-[(N ανά 0)]* 0,04^0*(1-0,04)^Ν


Να πας διακοπές να δεις κανένα στρίνγκο...να έρθεις στα ίσια σου...ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ !!!!

----------


## ngia

> Danimoth έγραψε:
> Από ότι θυμάμαι, η πιθανότητα να αστοχήσει τουλάχιστον ένας σκληρός (σύμφωνα με τη διωνυμική κατανομή) είναι ίση με 1 μειον την πιθανότητα να μην αστοχήσει κανείς. Οπότε για N σκληρούς:
> P(X>0)=1-P(x=0)=1-[(N ανά 0)]* 0,04^0*(1-0,04)^Ν
> 
> 
> Να πας διακοπές να δεις κανένα στρίνγκο...να έρθεις στα ίσια σου...ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ !!!!


ναι σωστά, αλλά από την άλλη:
50 δίσκους δεν μπορεί να έχει κάποιος, 
η πιθανότητα 1% είναι αρκετά μικρή,
έτσι και αλλιώς το μοντέλλο είναι πολύ προσεγγιστικό,
οπότε τελικά η ακρίβεια είναι μια χαρά...
και πάω να ρίξω μια βουτιά και για σας...

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> o server πάει διακοπές...
> 
> 
> Ενα μικρό κλιματιστικό στο rack ίσως ; 
> 
> Με 2wire control, θα είναι μιά λύση που θα γράψει ιστορία !
> 
> ( και άσε τον Λάζαρο να τα κλείνει στίς ζέστες  )


μα παίζει 1wire με τους ανεμιστήρες, αλλά δώρον άδωρον γιατί δε μπορούν να κατεβάσουν τη θερμοκρασία λιγότερο από αυτή του περιβάλλοντος..
σκέφτηκα ένα παλιό ψυγείο, αλλά είναι πολύ το φορτίο που πρέπει να απάγει για να το αντέξει
οπότε ίσως η καλύτερη λύση αυτό που πρότεινε ο yorgos για δύο φέτες φελιζόλ κολλημένες στις πλευρές που τις βλέπει ο ήλιος, ώστε να μην έχουμε εισερχόμενη θερμότητα...

----------


## TheLaz

Και εσύ στρίνγκο θέλεις...............  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

> ίσως η καλύτερη λύση αυτό που πρότεινε ο yorgos για δύο φέτες φελιζόλ κολλημένες στις πλευρές που τις βλέπει ο ήλιος, ώστε να μην έχουμε εισερχόμενη θερμότητα...


Να προτείνω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου μια κεκλιμένη λαμαρίνα πάνω από το κουτί, η οποία θα δημιουργεί σκιά, θα έχει ένα κομμάτι φελιζόλ από κάτω της, και θα είναι βαμένη χρώμα λευκό με σπρέυ.




> Και εσύ στρίνγκο θέλεις...............


Εσύ άσε τους στρίγκους, και πρόσεχε τη Vanessa και τα μάτια σου κακομοίρη μου  ::

----------


## fengi1

Εγω παντως πηρα, απο την προηγουμενη φορα με την πολυ ζεστη , ενα κοματι μονωτικο υλικο και εντησα το κουτι του ρουτερ.
Εινα πολυεστερας 3 ποντους περιπου και απο την μια μερια εχει κατι σαν αλουμινενια επιστρωση.

----------


## TheLaz

> Εγω παντως πηρα, απο την προηγουμενη φορα με την πολυ ζεστη , ενα κοματι μονωτικο υλικο και εντησα το κουτι του ρουτερ.
> Εινα πολυεστερας 3 ποντους περιπου και απο την μια μερια εχει κατι σαν αλουμινενια επιστρωση.


Προσεξέ το λίγο....την έχω πατήσει έτσι....ναι μεν δε μάζευε θερμότητα
αλλά δεν μπορoύσε και να διώξει...θέλει λίγο προσοχή...

@badge
Δες λίγο στο thread του κόμβου μου...μαζί με τον router
η vanessa είναι το μόνο που δεν πήγε διακοπές λόγω ζέστης... ::  
She is my precious....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> Προσεξέ το λίγο....την έχω πατήσει έτσι....ναι μεν δε μάζευε θερμότητα
> αλλά δεν μπορoύσε και να διώξει...θέλει λίγο προσοχή...


Οχι βρε. αν δεν κλεισεις τις τρυπες για την εισοδο και εξοδο του αερα μια χαρα αποβαλει την θερμοτητα.

----------


## TheLaz

Νικήτα.....κοίτα τι βρήκα στο internet για τον κόμβο σου...
Απορώ πως σου είχε ξεφύγει τόσο καιρό.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

σε μερικά χρόνια θα ανακαλύψει τα embedded αλλά θα έχει πολύ διάβασμα να ρίξει για το όπεν σόρς, εκεί χρειάζονται οι καλοί οι φίλοι, γκουχ ... προσοχή στα αιρ κοντίσιον και τις ... ψύξεις ... σέη απ τάημ

----------


## ngia

> σε μερικά χρόνια θα ανακαλύψει τα embedded αλλά θα έχει πολύ διάβασμα να ρίξει για το όπεν σόρς, εκεί χρειάζονται οι καλοί οι φίλοι, γκουχ ... προσοχή στα αιρ κοντίσιον και τις ... ψύξεις ... σέη απ τάημ


ναι αμέσως κάτσε να βάλω το server με τους 8 δίσκους πάνω σε wrap..

----------


## john70

Και με 4 Gb ram για να μή ξεχνιώμαστε .... 

Και μήν ξεχάσεςι το PLC για τον Βροχοσυλλέκτη !!

 ::   ::  





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> σε μερικά χρόνια θα ανακαλύψει τα embedded αλλά θα έχει πολύ διάβασμα να ρίξει για το όπεν σόρς, εκεί χρειάζονται οι καλοί οι φίλοι, γκουχ ... προσοχή στα αιρ κοντίσιον και τις ... ψύξεις ... σέη απ τάημ
> 
> 
> ναι αμέσως κάτσε να βάλω το server με τους 8 δίσκους πάνω σε wrap..

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> σε μερικά χρόνια θα ανακαλύψει τα embedded αλλά θα έχει πολύ διάβασμα να ρίξει για το όπεν σόρς, εκεί χρειάζονται οι καλοί οι φίλοι, γκουχ ... προσοχή στα αιρ κοντίσιον και τις ... ψύξεις ... σέη απ τάημ
> 
> 
> ναι αμέσως κάτσε να βάλω το server με τους 8 δίσκους πάνω σε wrap..


γιατι οχι ?

----------


## noisyjohn

Ενέργεια από βροχόπτωση;
και το PLC που κολλάει;
και ολόκληρο wrap για ένα ψωρο-raid 8 δίσκων;  ::   ::   ::  

Deeply impressed !!!
 ::

----------


## TheLaz

Γιατί έπεσες καλέ μου ανθρωπε ????

Δεν βρέχει σήμερα....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Γιατί έπεσες καλέ μου ανθρωπε ????
> 
> Δεν βρέχει σήμερα....


βρεχει στην Γεωργια

----------


## NetTraptor

Δες routing?... Down ... Τελείως? Τα if Παίζουν? εδώ παλεύω να μπω σε μερικούς router ακόμα....

----------


## acoul

> Δες routing?... Down ... Τελείως? Τα if Παίζουν? εδώ παλεύω να μπω σε μερικούς router ακόμα....


να δω τα μπράτσα σου μόνο μετά την πάλη να μην τα χορταίνω ... στο κάψιμο αντέχεις; γιατί μυρίζει άσχημα και Κυριακάτικα θα έπρεπε να είσαι με την πεταλούδα σου βολτούλες και όχι στον ρούτερ ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Και δη ο άνθρωπος, η πεταλούδα, τα καναρίνια, το μεσονυχτιού της χρυσαυγής που με ανάλαφρο πήδημα κοντοζυγώνει και ελευθερία θέλει! Στου αγαπημένου μας φίλου την νυχτιάτικη τάγκλα αυτό που έχει πάρε κλείσε την πόρτα όταν φεύγεις... αμήν! Ζήτω η Κύπρος!  ::  Καμένε!

----------


## NovemberQ

> Γιατί έπεσες καλέ μου ανθρωπε ????
> 
> Δεν βρέχει σήμερα....


Μα δεν έχει remote control από εκεί που είναι ;
Ενα 2wire εστω... κάτι...

Τόσες ώρες ξάπλα ο ρουτερ...

----------


## enaon

Μέρες έγιναν οι ώρες.
Άντε Νικήτα, κάνε κάτι.

----------


## TheLaz

Που είναι ο φανταστικός ξάδερφος να τραβήξει ένα rebootάκι ?

Και κάτι άλλο.....forum διαβάζεις η έχεις το χεις ρίξεις μόνο στο ......  ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Που είναι ο φανταστικός ξάδερφος να τραβήξει ένα rebootάκι ?
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο.....forum διαβάζεις η έχεις το χεις ρίξεις μόνο στο ......


Δε βλέπω να διαβάζει forum...

----------


## papako

Ίσως πρέπει να βάλουμε τον KYRO να του εγκαταστήσει κανένα κύκλωμα τηλεειδοποίησης. Να τον παίρνει στο κινητό στην Γεωργία.  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Μετά από μια καταδρομική στη ταράτσα του αγαπητού Νικήτα
με τον NovemberQ ο κόμβος είναι up and running...

Σημαντική εμπειρία ήταν η στιγμή που ανοίξαμε το κουτί 
για να κάνουμε τα πρώτα διαγνωστικά της βλάβης. 

Συγκεκριμένα βρέθηκαν και αφαιρεθηκαν τα παρακάτω

Pachyurus gabrielensis τεμάχια: 4
Saccoderma melanostigma τεμάχια: 6
Haemulopsis nitidus τεμάχια: 1 (σπανιότατο, ζεί μόνο στα hager του ngia)
Ablennes hians τεμάχια: 2 (Εξαφανισμένο από τον 17 αιώνα)
Σετ στολής βατραχανθρώπου τεμάχια: 1
Μισοφαγωμένο σάντουιτς ζαμπόν-τυρί μπέικον τεμάχια: 1/2

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον ξάδερφο του Νικήτα (Νικήτας επίσης στο όνομα) που με τόση
γενναιότητα βούτηξε προκειμένου να βάλει μπροστά τις 2 αντλίες 420 HP που διαθέτει ο κόμβος.

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον NovemberQ που με τόση υπμονή ψέκασε με spray όλα τα N-type
του κόμβου για να αφαιρεθεί το πάχους 3 cm στρώμα σκουριάς. Προφανώς η λέξη 
*λαστιχοταινία* απουσιάζει από το λεξικό του κατα τα άλλα συμπαθέστατου κομβούχου.

Ο βασικός λόγος που έγινε όλη αυτή η υπεράνθρωπη προσπάθεια, ειναι (όπως έχει πει και μέγιστος NοvemberQ)
για να έχουμε τη χαρά να τον κράξουμε την επόμενη φορά που θα βρέξει και θα ξαναπέσει. Άμα πέφτει στη λιακάδα
δεν έχει καθόλου γούστο..

----------


## TheLaz

Foto Part 1

Το ψιλοκαραφλό με τα γκρί μαλλιά (  ::   ::   ::  ) είμαι εγώ.
Ο άλλος είναι ο ngiaξάδερφος.
Ο NovemberQ στη θέση του φωτογράφου.

----------


## TheLaz

Foto Part 2

Το μόνο κακό με την όλη ιστορία είανι ότι την ακούσαμε άσχημα εκεί πάνω...
Παγώσανε τα @@ μας.....

Δεν θα κατέβει Ελλάδα, θα κατέβει...που θα πάει....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Το μόνο κακό με την όλη ιστορία είανι ότι την ακούσαμε άσχημα εκεί πάνω...
> Παγώσανε τα @@ μας.....
> 
> Δεν θα κατέβει Ελλάδα, θα κατέβει...που θα πάει....


Θα κατέβει, θα κατέβει, ναι.
Και φυσικά θα κάνει το κουνέλι μέχρι τότε.

----------


## ngia

> Συγκεκριμένα βρέθηκαν και αφαιρεθηκαν τα παρακάτω..


ελπίζω να μην ξεχάσατε να ρίξετε την κατάλληλη ποσότητα τροφής..είναι αληθινά σπάνια και δε θα ήθελα να τους συμβεί κάτι..




> Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον NovemberQ που με τόση υπμονή ψέκασε με spray όλα τα N-type
> του κόμβου για να αφαιρεθεί το πάχους 3 cm στρώμα σκουριάς. Προφανώς η λέξη 
> *λαστιχοταινία* απουσιάζει από το λεξικό του κατα τα άλλα συμπαθέστατου κομβούχου.


η σκουριά είχε προστατευτικό ρόλο ώστε να εμποδίζει την περαιτέρω διάβρωση..άλλοστε αυτήν την τεχνική έμαθα εφαρμόζουν και στα αεροσκάφη της Ο.Α.




> Ο βασικός λόγος που έγινε όλη αυτή η υπεράνθρωπη προσπάθεια, ειναι (όπως έχει πει και μέγιστος NοvemberQ) για να έχουμε τη χαρά να τον κράξουμε την επόμενη φορά που θα βρέξει και θα ξαναπέσει. Άμα πέφτει στη λιακάδα δεν έχει καθόλου γούστο..


αυτό δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ στα χρονικά .. δυστυχώς μας πρόδωσε το τροφοδοτικό για δεύτερη φορά .. και ο bliz ... 




> Το ψιλοκαραφλό με τα γκρί μαλλιά (    ) είμαι εγώ.


είδες για να ψεκάζεις χωρίς να βάζεις λαστιχοταινία τι συμβαίνει ?  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Ο βασικός λόγος που έγινε όλη αυτή η υπεράνθρωπη προσπάθεια, ειναι (όπως έχει πει και μέγιστος NοvemberQ) για να έχουμε τη χαρά να τον κράξουμε την επόμενη φορά που θα βρέξει και θα ξαναπέσει. Άμα πέφτει στη λιακάδα δεν έχει καθόλου γούστο..
> 
> 
> *αυτό δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ στα χρονικά ..* δυστυχώς μας πρόδωσε το τροφοδοτικό για δεύτερη φορά .. και ο bliz ...


Από τα σχόλια / καρφιά της απάντησης αυτό είναι "όλα τα λεφτά"...

Λοιπόν πέρα από τη πλάκα, ο Λάζαρος έκανε ένα σφάλμα, έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά,
με αποτέλεσμα ο κόμβος να τη βγάλει μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα, οπότε άντε να κάνεις "σχόλια".

----------


## TheLaz

> *αυτό δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ στα χρονικά ..*


Τι δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ ?
Να πέσεις με βροχή ή λιακάδα ? Θα μας τρελλάνεις....?

Άσχετα με την πλάκα την λαλακίτσα σου την έκανες... ::  
Έχουμε χάσει ένα σωρό firenas psu στη ευρύτερη περιοχή
και το ΞΕΡΕΙΣ οτι έχουν πρόβλημα..Πας λοιπόν και βάζεις 
firenas τροφοδοτικό σε ταρατσορούτερ να βγάλει τον 
καυσωνα.....
Πόσο περίμενες να αντέξει...ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ??? Φανταστικέ γείτονα !!!!

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> *αυτό δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ στα χρονικά ..* 
> 
> 
> Τι δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ ?
> Να πέσεις με βροχή ή λιακάδα ? Θα μας τρελλάνεις....?
> 
> Άσχετα με την πλάκα την λαλακίτσα σου την έκανες... 
> ...


και τι να τα κάνω τα τροφοδοτικά εε?
τώρα έχει μείνει ένα ακόμα ... το οποίο ακόμα δουλεύει ...

----------


## NovemberQ

> τώρα έχει μείνει ένα ακόμα ... το οποίο *ακόμα* δουλεύει ...


Ωχχχ...

----------


## TheLaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> τώρα έχει μείνει ένα ακόμα ... το οποίο *ακόμα* δουλεύει ...
> 
> 
> Ωχχχ...


Ετοιμάσου.....για ταράτσα πάλι....

Κοίτα τι τραβάμε για να αποσβέσει ο τσιφουτοngia τα 15 ευρώ του FireNas.....

----------


## RF

> Συγκεκριμένα βρέθηκαν και αφαιρεθηκαν τα παρακάτω
> 
> Pachyurus gabrielensis τεμάχια: 4
> Saccoderma melanostigma τεμάχια: 6
> Haemulopsis nitidus τεμάχια: 1 (σπανιότατο, ζεί μόνο στα hager του ngia)
> Ablennes hians τεμάχια: 2 (Εξαφανισμένο από τον 17 αιώνα)
> Σετ στολής βατραχανθρώπου τεμάχια: 1
> Μισοφαγωμένο σάντουιτς ζαμπόν-τυρί μπέικον τεμάχια: 1/2



Με λύπη διαπιστώνω ότι η rfιασμένη και φωτοβολούσα μέδουσα δεν υπάρχει πιά ανάμεσα στα υπόλοιπα θαλάσσια είδη του κόμβου-ενυδρείου  ::   ::   ::  



 ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

Δεν είναι κάτι το σοβαρό, έχει να κάνει με το από που μπάζει...

Την τελευταία φορά που ήταν με ποταμίσιο νερό,
ήταν τίγκα στην πέστροφα και στα χέλια μέσα....Αν θυμάσαι
ήταν εκείνη η περίπτωση που είχε μαγκώσει ένα 
χέλι στο ανεμιστήρι της CPU...και δεν βρίσκαμε εθελοντή
να βουτήξει..

----------


## john70

Λάζαρε ,

Τις αντλίες τις έβαλες στο "AUTO" ?

Μήν έχουμε και άλλα ...  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


Γιατί δεν το καις μόνος σου?!?!  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> ...


γιατί τότε πως θα πηδάει ο TheLaz κάγκελα?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


Οκ then!!!

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


Και ο Νικήτας τα (( δίμετρα ))  ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Ναι σιγά που το έχεις για να πηδά ο Λάζαρος τα κάγκελα..

Αφού ακόμα και να σου χαλάσει, θα μας πεις ότι ήρθες εκτάκτως, το επιδιόρθωσες, του έβαλες υδρόψυξη να μην κολλάει ο ανεμιστήρας και το έβαλες πάλι πάνω. 

Πάντα είναι χρήσιμος ένας αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος, και εσύ έχεις βάλει στα psu μούσια και φύλλα ελιάς  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

Πάλι οι σένσορες βροχής δούλεψαν.

Λάζαρε μη σκάς, επισκευές κάνουμε, *οχι θαύματα*...  :: 

Το Feeder έγεινε ψαροκασέλα  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πάλι οι σένσορες βροχής δούλεψαν.
> 
> Λάζαρε μη σκάς, επισκευές κάνουμε, *οχι θαύματα*... 
> 
> Το Feeder έγεινε ψαροκασέλα


Το ενυδρείο τι θερμοκρασία έχει? 26-27 πρέπει για τροπικά ψαράκια.

----------


## NovemberQ

O γνωστός router που εχει τους John70, TheLaz, NovemberQ, Bliz εχεί hardware πρόβλημα.

Remain for repair...

----------


## john70

Άντε πάλι .... Ρε τι τραβάμε ....

Δημήτρη , φεύγοντας έβαλες την αντλία στο "auto" ή το ξέχασες και μάζεψε νερά ??

----------


## TheLaz

Are you ok ?
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=245

----------


## ngia

υπερβολές...

----------


## mojiro

> υπερβολές...


δεν αρχιζεις να χορευεις, να βρεξει, να μπουνε ολοι στα σπιτια τους  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

O Shiba είναι στη θέση του και ρουτάρει, να δούμε για πόσο...  ::  
john70 @ bliz δεν.... ο panste θα βγάλει άκρη λέει  ::  
Το λινκ ngia-Thanatos ήρθε, καθάρισε ο *panste*

*Φυσικά έβρεχε*. Ο *ξαδερφος, panste, kenikef* και εγώ στεγνώνουμε... *Λάζαρε δεν θέλω σχόλια...*

----------


## enaon

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έφυγε κανένα pig-tail ; Τον πιάνω 30dBm χειρότερα.

----------


## NovemberQ

> Μπράβο ρε παιδιά.
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έφυγε κανένα pig-tail ; Τον πιάνω 30dBm χειρότερα.


Τα pig-tail είναι κολλημένα για σιγουρία (!). κεραία Α ή Β μάλλον...στον Shiba
(Είχε χαθεί ο τετραπλός)

----------


## enaon

Φτου..ίσα που το χάρηκα, πάει πάλι.
Μόλις μπήκε η σωστή επιλογή στην κεραία και έπιασε μερικά mbit, άναψε το λαμπάκι καταδύσεως και χάθηκε στο μαύρο χάος.

πολύ dezavu είναι αυτό το πράγμα, ο antonisk7 είχε ένα πρόβλημα κολλήματος σε ένα router του από τον Σεπτέμβριο, σπάνια στην αρχή, στο τέλος κάθε μέρα 2 φορές. 
Εκείνος είχε 2 aciotik , εγώ 2.8.26 και 2.9.27. Ευκαιρία λέω είναι, θα μου βάλω mobitik, και θα φτιαξω του Αντώνη μετά. Κάπου εκεί άρχισα να παθαίνω τα ίδια. Άλλαξα τόσο hardware που δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα τι έφταιγε, μίας και πέρασαν 2 μήνες άπειρων προβλημάτων και στους δύο, οπού σταδιακά αλλάξαμε τα πάντα, και καταλήξαμε με άλλα pc, εγώ με mobitik και εκείνος με 2.9.27 σκέτο. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις πάντως μοιάζει ότι φταίγανε τελικά φτηνιάρικα τροφοδοτικά υπό την επήρεια της ΔΕΗ. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, αν τελικά μας λυπηθεί ο Murphy, οι μητρικές που δεν σκοτωθήκαν από τα τρελά τροφοδοτικά, τραυματίστηκαν τόσο που να θέλουν αλλαγή.

Ειδικά τα psu του firenas, δεν θέλουν αλλαγή ανεμιστήρα και πυκνωτών και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, θέλουν πρεσάρισμα, κλίβανο, φρεζάρισμα, ξανά κλίβανο, και μετά βιοταφή. Είμαι σχεδόν πεπεισμένος ότι αυτός που επέλεξε τον ανεμιστήρα, ήταν καλός άνθρωπος. Ήθελε να προλάβει να σκοτώσει το τροφοδοτικό του, πριν αυτό προλάβει να σκοτώσει το board του. Με την αλλαγή ανεμιστήρα, μάλλον δημιουργήσαμε έναν serial-killer.

----------


## NovemberQ

> Φτου..ίσα που το χάρηκα, πάει πάλι.
> Μόλις μπήκε η σωστή επιλογή στην κεραία και έπιασε μερικά mbit, άναψε το λαμπάκι καταδύσεως και χάθηκε στο μαύρο χάος.


  ::  Αμεση κατάδυση.!!!
Εδώ το είχα 3 μέρες σερί, στο πάγκο, χωρίς traffic φυσικά και δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα.
Τί να πώ, ίσως το παλιό firenas τροφοδοτικό, να έχει χαλάσει κάτι στη Μ/Β ή στον τετραπλό / miniPCI.
To κακό είναι ότι θέλει παρακολούθηση με φορτίο (traffic), πράγμα που είναι δύσκολο από μακριά.
Θα δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει.
Σαν πρώτο βήμα αλλαγή μνήμης π.χ.

----------


## gkarad

Κρίμα τον κόπο και την βροχή που φάγατε  ::

----------


## acoul

πόσα if έχει το ρημάδι ?? Ο χρόνος σας, ο κόπος σας και το down time δεν είναι πιο ακριβός από 2 x 133 Ευρώ, σε συνδυασμό με το αισθητικό και την ευαισθησία και στάση μας στο φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου ?? ... τι λέω τώρα εε ??

----------


## thanatos

το Link NGIA-THANATOS έχει επανέλθει αλλά δεν περνάει routes.

any thoughts ?

----------


## NovemberQ

> το Link NGIA-THANATOS έχει επανέλθει αλλά δεν περνάει routes.
> 
> any thoughts ?


Θα το δει ο panste.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thanatos
> 
> το Link NGIA-THANATOS έχει επανέλθει αλλά δεν περνάει routes.
> 
> any thoughts ?
> 
> 
> Θα το δει ο panste.


τελικά καλό ήταν αυτό ... προπόνηση ταρατσάδας ...  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Φτου..ίσα που το χάρηκα, πάει πάλι.
> Μόλις μπήκε η σωστή επιλογή στην κεραία και *έπιασε μερικά mbit*, άναψε το λαμπάκι καταδύσεως και χάθηκε στο μαύρο χάος.


Πες μου οτι δεν το λιωσες στο BW test, αυτό πες μου μονο...  ::   ::

----------


## panste

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> Φτου..ίσα που το χάρηκα, πάει πάλι.
> Μόλις μπήκε η σωστή επιλογή στην κεραία και *έπιασε μερικά mbit*, άναψε το λαμπάκι καταδύσεως και χάθηκε στο μαύρο χάος.
> 
> 
> Πες μου οτι δεν το λιωσες στο BW test, αυτό πες μου μονο...


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Δέν πρόλαβα να το λιώσω, αν και προσπάθησα  ::

----------


## ngia

> Δέν πρόλαβα να το λιώσω, αν και προσπάθησα


πρόλαβες μια χαρά...  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

up...  ::

----------


## ngia

> up...


ok νομίζω είσαι .. ένας για κάθε εβδομάδα .. του χρόνου θα είμαστε ok ..  ::

----------


## ngia

αλλάχτηκαν τα καρτάκια thelaz και john70, μάλλον τα πήρε μαζί του το τροφοδοτικό..επίσης ξηλώθηκε η μία μνήμη..όλα καλά προς στιγμήν εκτός του routing του john70..το οποίο πρέπει να ερμηνευτεί σαν μία μάλλον φυσιλογική κατάσταση...

----------


## john70

> αλλάχτηκαν τα καρτάκια thelaz και john70, μάλλον τα πήρε μαζί του το τροφοδοτικό..επίσης ξηλώθηκε η μία μνήμη..όλα καλά προς στιγμήν εκτός του routing του john70..το οποίο πρέπει να ερμηνευτεί σαν μία μάλλον φυσιλογική κατάσταση...


Ουστ !

Όλα τα άλλα μια χαρά πάνε !!!!

Μάλλον η σημερινή βροχή στα μούλιασε πάλι !

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> αλλάχτηκαν τα καρτάκια thelaz και john70, μάλλον τα πήρε μαζί του το τροφοδοτικό..επίσης ξηλώθηκε η μία μνήμη..όλα καλά προς στιγμήν εκτός του routing του john70..το οποίο πρέπει να ερμηνευτεί σαν μία μάλλον φυσιλογική κατάσταση...
> 
> 
> Ουστ !
> 
> Όλα τα άλλα μια χαρά πάνε !!!!
> 
> Μάλλον η σημερινή βροχή στα μούλιασε πάλι !


συνάδελφε, δεν μπορώ να βρω την αιτία που το bgp σου δε σηκώνεται... το μόνο που μπορώ να δω είναι ότι το feeder έχει πιάσει μούχλα στο κάτω μέρος ... λες να υπάρχει συσχέτιση? να ρωτήσουμε τον παιδικό άραγε?

----------


## TheLaz

*UP*

1) Χθες το βραδυ έπεσε...
2) Σήμερα πάλι είναι κάτω...

Με το να το χαιδεύεις δεν φτιάχνει...  ::   ::   ::  

*ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΤΟ ΤΟ Γ*******Ο*

Θα σε φτιάξω στον καφέ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> *UP*
> 
> 1) Χθες το βραδυ έπεσε...
> 2) Σήμερα πάλι είναι κάτω...
> 
> Με το να το χαιδεύεις δεν φτιάχνει...    
> 
> *ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΤΟ ΤΟ Γ*******Ο*
> 
> Θα σε φτιάξω στον καφέ


κ. Λάζαρε, στα πλαίσια τησ αξιοποίησης του υλικού(Mobo), πρέπει να βρεθεί η βλάβη,
η οποία προκλήθηκε απο αξιοποίηση άλλου υλικου (PSU).
Αυτό είναι μια επίπονη και χρονοβόρα διαδικασία που όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι είναι για την
γνώση και εμπειρία και *όχι* απο τσιγκουνιά.

Απλά είσαι μια παράπλευρη απώλεια στον δύσκολα αγώνα για την κατάκτηση της γνώσης

Επείσης τo έργο του Πολ Λαφάργκ "Το δικαίωμα στην τεμπελιά" *δεν* έχει καμία επιροή στον κ.Νικήτα.

----------


## TheLaz

*Χ**Ε ΨΗΛΑ ΚΙ ΑΓΝΑΝΤΕΥΕ*

----------


## NetTraptor

SKy is the limit..  ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

> SKy is the limit..


Έγραψες..  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

σε αιφνιδιαστική επίθεση που δέχτηκε ο κόμβος το πρωί από τον NQ και πριν καν προλάβω να αντιδράσω  ::  (ναι..καλημέρα..έρχομαι), αλλάχτηκε το motherboard ... μετά από αυτό το απρόβλεπτο γεγονός όλα επανήλθαν στην συνηθισμένη τους ηρεμία και γαλήνη ...

----------


## TheLaz

> σε αιφνιδιαστική επίθεση που δέχτηκε ο κόμβος το πρωί από τον NQ και πριν καν προλάβω να αντιδράσω  (ναι..καλημέρα..έρχομαι), αλλάχτηκε το motherboard ... μετά από αυτό το απρόβλεπτο γεγονός όλα επανήλθαν στην συνηθισμένη τους ηρεμία και γαλήνη ...


Έπρεπε να απαντήσεις ala bliz...*Κάτσε περίμενε θα σε πάρω εγώ σε 5*  ::   ::  

@ΝQ Αμα δεν τον μαστιγώσεις......τον χάλασαν τα Γεωργιανά/Ουκρανά....  ::

----------


## ngia

> Έπρεπε να απαντήσεις ala bliz...*Κάτσε περίμενε θα σε πάρω εγώ σε 5*


δε μου δώθηκε χρόνος να απαντήσω .. μόλις είχα ξυπνήσει κιόλας και ετοιμαζόμουν να αρχίσω να ξεκουράζομαι ..

----------


## NovemberQ

> *@ΝQ Αμα δεν τον μαστιγώσεις......*τον χάλασαν τα Γεωργιανά/Ουκρανά....


Γιατί εσύ πώς νομίζεις ότι το άλλαξε το Μ/Β;  ::

----------


## enaon

Φτου, το άλλαξε με κανονικό ε? 
Έιχα το δικό μου διελυμένο i-tox που ήθελα να του χαρίσω, να έχει να κάνει κάτι αυτές τις ημέρες.

----------


## NovemberQ

> Φτου, το άλλαξε με κανονικό ε? 
> Έιχα το δικό μου διελυμένο i-tox που ήθελα να του χαρίσω, να έχει να κάνει κάτι αυτές τις ημέρες.


Σωτήρη μη σκας, έχει πολλά να κάνει. π.χ. να φτιάξει τη sector, το feeder μου, να δέσει τη βάση του πιάτου
για να μη γυρίζει γύρω-γύρω με τον πρώτο αεράκι, να μαζέψει κάτι διαρροές (ask TheLaz), 
και τέλος θα πιάσει το Ι-ΤΟΧ σου...
Και μετά, όταν τελείωση ή άδεια του, θα κάθεται....

Α και να μην γελάει... από 15/12 την έβαψε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

> να μαζέψει κάτι διαρροές (ask TheLaz)


Κατά τον Νικήτα δεν είναι διαρροή...φασογείωση είναι...

----------


## NetTraptor

Μήπως είναι αφασία?  ::

----------


## socrates

Σε αυτή την φωτογραφία πάντως μου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι κάνει βουτιά στον router του  ::   ::   ::  

download.php/?id=20751
http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php/?id=20751

----------


## NetTraptor

Βρόχινο νερό έχει μέσα δεν θα πάθει τίποτα... εκτός από την χλέπα που είχε ρίξει ο Thelaz μέσα από την τσαντίλα του 
Είναι η νέα compact Πισίνα router που λανσάρει στην Γεωργία. 
Χαρακτηριστικό δήγμα πανούργου Ελληνικού marketing όταν δει μπροστά του ανθρώπους αγνούς και λιγο ποιο έξυπνους από μια πρόκα. 
Θα σε καταγγείλω στον ακατανομαστο... τελικά εκεί τις έκανες τις business eeee?  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Σε αυτή την φωτογραφία πάντως μου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι κάνει βουτιά στον router του    
> 
> download.php/?id=20751
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php/?id=20751


δε θα θελα να ηταν παντως χειρουργος. το βλεμα του γιαλιζει  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> ... τελικά εκεί τις έκανες τις business eeee?


Μοναχοφάης είναι....
Πσσσσσσσιτττττττττ Νικήτα πέτα κανένα μπριζολίκι προς τα εδώ...

----------


## TheLaz

Νικήτα μόλις έλαβα 2 κάρτες
-Μία από τον σύλλογο γυναικών Ζωγράφου (τους έχουμε φτιάξει κόμβο ? )
-Μία από την οικογένεια macaca

----------


## igna

> Νικήτα μόλις έλαβα 2 κάρτες
> -Μία από τον σύλλογο γυναικών Ζωγράφου (τους έχουμε φτιάξει κόμβο ? )
> -Μία από την οικογένεια macaca


Σε λάθος σημείο έγραψες τα χρόνια πολλά. Τη foto τη θέλουμε σκέτη.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

Νικήτα πολύχρονος, με υγεία, και.... αδιάβροχος

----------


## macacas

macaca Ιnc. εύχεται ngia Χρ****α Π***ά και ...........
επίσης ... και ******** να φέρει ******
και να χεί πάντα ...... να ζήσει ***** 
καλά *****GR ....... με .....70

Macaca περιμένει κανονίσει και όχι
κρυφτεί data room πίσω UPS γιατί macaca έχει @@

Sorry ελληνικος όχι καλά

Εgω πάει τώρα παίξει ******ότι κάνει πάντα macaca  ::   ::

----------


## enaon

> Νικήτα πολύχρονος, με υγεία, και.... *αδιάβροχος*


Αυτό είναι ουτοπικό, όπως λέμε χιλιόχρονος ε;

Χρόνια πολλά με πολύστροφες αντλίες  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Χρόνια πολλά με πολύστροφες αντλίες


Λύσεις υπάρχουν, διάθεση και χώρο θέλει.

----------


## TheLaz

Και γμ τις αντλίες μιλάμε...
Πες μου ότι είναι και 1-wire αυτό μόνο πες μου....

----------


## enaon

Τι να το κάνει το 1-wire Λάζαρε, δεν θα τις κλείνει ποτέ, και τον Αύγουστο στο όριο θα δουλεύουν.

----------


## TheLaz

> Σε λάθος σημείο έγραψες τα χρόνια πολλά. Τη foto τη θέλουμε σκέτη.


Τι λες τώρα, να τη δει ετσι ο macacas θα κάψει κανένα τένοντα  ::   ::  Άντε να το
σταματήσεις το θηρίο μετά  ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Πες μου ότι είναι και 1-wire αυτό μόνο πες μου....


Φυσικά, και ασορτί με τα Hagerοκουτα για ξεκάρφωμα.

----------


## TheLaz

Αστα, αυτά είναι Advanced System Techniques καμια ιδιοκατασκευή με θερμοκόληση θα κάνει πάλι  ::

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> Πες μου ότι είναι και 1-wire αυτό μόνο πες μου....
> 
> 
> Φυσικά, και ασορτί με τα Hagerοκουτα για ξεκάρφωμα.


Την προηγούμενη τετάρτη στο σύλλογο ο Νικήτας μου είπε το καινούργιο σύστημα για την υγρασία.

Θα βγάλει τα router του έξω από τα κουτιά τους, και θα τα βάλει μέσα σε σακούλες.
Ετσι έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μένουν στεγνά.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

Και στο τέλος λίγη θερμοκόληση για ξεκάρφωμα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Αστα, αυτά είναι Advanced System Techniques καμια ιδιοκατασκευή με θερμοκόληση θα κάνει πάλι


Γιατί, τι το κακό έχουν οι ιδιοκατασκευές ;
Κάτι τέτοιο αν κάνει π.χ.

----------


## TheLaz

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Μπορεί και χειρότερα, πιστεψέ με  ::

----------


## ngia

δεν έχουμε ρεύμα, τηλέφωνο (god saves the forthnet) , ινετ, αλλά όμως έχουμε καφέ  :: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 00#p472800

----------


## ngia

forthnet και άρα proxy is on πάλι.. κάποιος macacas είχε βάλει ανάποδα στο φίλτρο το τηλέφωνο με το Modem  ::  .. ευχαριστώ τον καλό γείτονα gkarad για το ινετ ..

----------


## NovemberQ

> forthnet και άρα proxy is on πάλι.. κάποιος macacas είχε βάλει ανάποδα στο φίλτρο το τηλέφωνο με το Modem


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gkarad

Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

DNS του κόμβου down ?? καλή χρονιά

----------


## panxan

> DNS του κόμβου down ?? καλή χρονιά


Μπήκε - Βγήκε προ ολίγου
Σε είδαμε  ::  
Θα δούμε το απόγευμα τι έφτιαξε  ::

----------


## acoul

Ουδέν σχόλιον



> Εάν βλέπεις τον Βάρδα θα βλέπεις και εμένα (node 913, ngia, 10.26.122.0/24)
> 
> ΥΣ. Προσωπικά έχω συνηθίσει το linux που είναι πιο χύμα, δε με βολεύει το όλο σύστημα upgrades με τα "ports" του FreeBSD αν και από ότι λένε και βλέπω βοηθάει στο να μείνει το σύστημα όπως πρέπει. I'd vote for Slackware anyway

----------


## nc

> Ουδέν σχόλιον
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εάν βλέπεις τον Βάρδα θα βλέπεις και εμένα (node 913, ngia, 10.26.122.0/24)
> 
> ΥΣ. Προσωπικά έχω συνηθίσει το linux που είναι πιο χύμα, δε με βολεύει το όλο σύστημα upgrades με τα "ports" του FreeBSD αν και από ότι λένε και βλέπω βοηθάει στο να μείνει το σύστημα όπως πρέπει. I'd vote for Slackware anyway


Καλώς τον Αρχιμήδη  :: 

nske= viewtopic.php?p=457819#p457819

----------


## enaon

Παιδιά έχει μιλήσει κανείς με τον Νικήτα;

Ανησυχώ πολύ.. Εχθές έβρεξε, και έχει πέσει μέχρι τώρα μόνο ο server του, οι δρομολογητές του μοιάζει να υπολειτουργούν όπως πάντα..

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά παιδιά, ίσως είναι σοβαρό, κάτι σαν ασυνέχεια στον χρονοχώρο, δεν μπορεί να μην έχουν πέσει τα λινκ του ακόμα..

----------


## nske

Καλημέρα,

Απλά ενημέρωση για το εκτεταμένο downtime του server:
Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα (μάλλον ασυμβατότητα με τους sata controllers) με το motherboard του server στον οποίο τρέχει ο DNS και άλλα services (10.26.122.1), το οποίο απαιτεί κάθε φορά που γίνεται hard-reboot του σερβερ να είναι κάποιος εκεί. Τα reboots του λειτουργικού γίνονται με kexec οπότε, σε συνδυασμό με το UPS, αυτό το γεγονός δεν αποτελούσε πρόβλημα μέχρι τις πρόσφατες μεγάλες διακοπές. Μόλις σταματήσουν οι διακοπές θα είναι εντάξει.

ΥΣ. Τα Links βέβαια είναι ngia-certified, θα πέσουν μόνο αν συμβεί κάποια φυσική καταστροφή μεγάλου βεληνεκούς  ::

----------


## john70

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Απλά ενημέρωση για το εκτεταμένο downtime του server:
> Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα (μάλλον ασυμβατότητα με τους sata controllers) με το motherboard του server στον οποίο τρέχει ο DNS και άλλα services (10.26.122.1), το οποίο απαιτεί κάθε φορά που γίνεται hard-reboot ο σερβερ να είναι κάποιος εκεί. Τα reboots του λειτουργικού γίνονται με kexec οπότε, σε συνδυασμό με το UPS, αυτό το γεγονός δεν αποτελούσε πρόβλημα μέχρι τις πρόσφατες μεγάλες διακοπές. Μόλις σταματήσουν οι διακοπές θα είναι εντάξει.
> 
> ΥΣ. Τα Links βέβαια είναι ngia-certified, θα πέσουν μόνο αν συμβεί κάποια φυσική καταστροφή μεγάλου βεληνεκούς


Οι αντλίες κρατούν καλά ??? Άμα θές κανα service ,κτλ σφύρα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

Προς τους διαχειριστές του κόμβου του Νικήτα

Παιδιά λόγω μετακόμισης του κόμβου ίσως το Σάββατο που θα αλλάξουμε θέση στον κόμβο μου να χρειαστεί να ξανακάνουμε κεντράρισμα στο λινκ με ngia.Θα το διαπιστώσετε αυτό με το σήμα που θα πέσει πολύ.Θα μετακινηθεί σε διπλανή ταράτσα ο κόμβος που είναι ψηλότερη και πιο δεξιά όπως κοιτάτε προς τον κόμβο μου.

----------


## aprin

το link 913-3996 είναι down εδώ κ δύο μέρες,όποιος διαχειρίζεται τον κόμβο ας κάνει ένα post όταν σηκωθεί ο ngia,να συνδεθώ κ πάλι  ::  .Όποτε μπορέσει φυσικά.

----------


## panxan

> το link 913-3996 είναι down εδώ κ δύο μέρες,όποιος διαχειρίζεται τον κόμβο ας κάνει ένα post όταν σηκωθεί ο ngia,να συνδεθώ κ πάλι  .Όποτε μπορέσει φυσικά.


edit
Κανονίζεται

----------


## freenet

Ο κόμβος μου μεταφέρθηκε σε διπλανή ταράτσα και σε πολύ ψηλότερο σημείο, οπότε αν μπορείτε κεντράρετε το λινκ. Για τη βοήθεια σας μπορείτε να στοχεύσετε λίγο πιο δεξιά όπως κοιτάτε τον κόμβο μου και λιγο πιο πάνω μειώνοντας την κλίση του πιάτου σας γιατί σε ύψος ανεβήκαμε περίπου 2 ορόφους!!
Το λινκ συνεχίζει να παίζει ικανοποιητικά ακόμα και τώρα που χάθηκε η στόχευση με πολύ καλά BW test αλλά αν είναι να το στοχεύσουμε μήπως ξανακερδίσουμε τους ρυθμούς που δεν πιάνει.

----------


## freenet

Για τους διαχειριστές του κόμβου του Νικήτα,εφόσον ο Νικήτας είναι εκτός Ελλάδος.
Παιδιά,έχω μεταφέρει τον κόμβο μου σε διπλανή πολυκατοικία που είναι 2-3 ορόφους ψηλότερα οπότε το σήμα έχει χάσει 20dB. Αν κάνετε καλύτερο κεντράρισμα θα μειώσουμε πολύ την ισχύ μας και θα παίζουμε εξίσου σταθερά.

----------


## acoul

έχει κανείς κανένα νέο από αυτή τη ψυχή; μου λείπουν τα ντιμπέητς του ...

----------


## TheLaz

Ψιτ παιδί,
Θα κατέβεις ή σε έφαγαν τα 2μετρα ?

----------


## ngia

> Ψιτ παιδί,
> Θα κατέβεις ή σε έφαγαν τα 2μετρα ?


τώρα..κάτι κεραίες βάζω κιέρχομαι  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

NA Μπιιιιιπ το Voip που εχεις και να μπιιιιιπ την νοσταλγία σου.... αχαΐρευτε  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> NA Μπιιιιιπ το Voip που εχεις και να μπιιιιιπ την νοσταλγία σου.... αχαΐρευτε


++++++

----------


## enaon

αν σε έχει πιάσει λαχτάρα να φτιάξεις λινκ έλα να φτιάξεις το δικό μας που σέρνετε, αντε κατέβα, βαρεθήκαμε.

----------


## igna

> αν σε έχει πιάσει λαχτάρα να φτιάξεις λινκ έλα να φτιάξεις το δικό μας που σέρνετε, αντε κατέβα, βαρεθήκαμε.


Δεν μπορεί να κατέβει θα βραχεί. Η αντλίες δεν έχουν βγάλει ακόμα τα νερά της τελευταίας βροχής... από της ντουλάπες.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

Συμβαίνει κάτι στον κόμβο? Έχει πέσει το λινκ μου με ngia

----------


## NetTraptor

Γύρισε ο Ναύαρχος... κοιτά τον κόμβο και λέει.... " Ααααα όλα καλά " και πάει να φτιάξει ένα δημοφιλές απεριτίφ γνωστό μόνο στους τυφλούς της Τιφλίδας και....

Οοοοοο.... Κάπου ανάμεσα στο σαικεν νοτ στερντ και του να κάτσω να κάτσεις...... Μαααααμ έσπασε ένας αγωγός και τρέχαμε στα life raft...  :: 

[attachment=0:35x7zgd5]610x.jpg[/attachment:35x7zgd5]

----------


## igna

> Γύρισε ο Ναύαρχος... κοιτά τον κόμβο και λέει.... " Ααααα όλα καλά " και πάει να φτιάξει ένα δημοφιλές απεριτίφ γνωστό μόνο στους τυφλούς της Τιφλίδας και....
> 
> Οοοοοο.... Κάπου ανάμεσα στο σαικεν νοτ στερντ και του να κάτσω να κάτσεις...... Μαααααμ έσπασε ένας αγωγός και τρέχαμε στα life raft... 
> 
> [attachment=0:11hw6h7j]610x.jpg[/attachment:11hw6h7j]


+++  ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

απλά αναριωτόμουν γιατί είναι disabled το Interface

----------


## spirosco

δεν ειναι disabled, απλα εφτασε η σταθμη του νερου το πινακι της mini pci που κλεινει την καρτα  ::

----------


## aprin

Υπάρχει κάποιος που διαχειρίζεται τον κόμβο ngia τώρα που λείπει ο Νικήτας;
Το link είναι κανονικά up αλλά δε φτάνω σε καμία ip του κόμβου (π.χ.10.26.122.1),λες και σταματάει στο router μου.Έχω και καιρό να τα πιάσω αυτά...Any ideas?

----------


## igna

Μήπως έπιασε βροχή στο κέντρο και δεν πείρα χαμπάρη??  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Τις τελευταίες μέρες μου παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης όταν περνάω από τον κόμβο του Νικήτα...

----------


## spyros_28

Πάρτε κουπί και ξεκινάτε..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## TheLaz

Κάποιος πήγε και έκανε κάποιες αλλαγές στο routing του κόμβου, σίγουρα
χωρίς την συγκατάθεση του κομβούχου. Δυστυχώς έκανε μισές δουλειές..  ::  

Προσωπικά με ενημέρωσε ο gkarad (ήμουν εκτός Αθηνών), και ο panste 
ανέλαβε το έργο του rollback.

Ύστερα από επικοινωνία με τον Νικήτα και αφού *πήραμε το σχετικό ΟΚ*
ο κόμβος γύρισε στις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις και επίσης αλλάχτηκαν τα root passwords.

Αν δείτε κάτι περίεργο στο routing pm σε
thelaz
panste
gkarad
sv1nq

Λαζ.

----------


## mojiro

> Τις τελευταίες μέρες μου παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης όταν περνάω από τον κόμβο του Νικήτα...


χάπι για τη ναυτία δώσε στο Mikrotik  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να τσεκάρει το link του Νικήτα με εμένα; Από την περασμένη Τετάρτη είχε ξεκινήσει "νερά" με το να χάνει το connection εως ότου πέθανε τελείως. Επιπλέον, εξαιτίας αυτού, δε δουλεύει το BGP με Vigor, οπότε SV1BDS και εγώ να μένουμε στον αέρα...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Κανένα νεότερο, παίδες...;  ::

----------


## Danimoth

> ...Επιπλέον, εξαιτίας αυτού, δε δουλεύει το BGP με Vigor...


Ο_Ο Αυτό πώς έγινε?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TaRaNTuLa
> 
> ...Επιπλέον, εξαιτίας αυτού, δε δουλεύει το BGP με Vigor...
> 
> 
> Ο_Ο Αυτό πώς έγινε?


Λάθος εκτίμηση, καθώς δε γνώριζα την κατάσταση του κόμβου του Vigor.

----------


## acoul

Η αυτοκρατορία καταρρέει ...

----------


## TheLaz

Μπααααααα δεν θα το λεγα....
Σπρωχνει core 2 quattro !!!!! με twin airbags κλπ κλπ ....
Που να ασχολείται με IPs και πακέτα.

τούφα-BGP:1-0

Αξιος Αξιος...
(όπως λέμε βεντούζα βεντούζα)

----------


## bedazzled

> Μπααααααα δεν θα το λεγα....
> Σπρωχνει core 2 quattro !!!!! με twin airbags κλπ κλπ ....
> Που να ασχολείται με IPs και πακέτα.
> 
> τούφα-BGP:1-0
> 
> Αξιος Αξιος...
> (όπως λέμε βεντούζα βεντούζα)


Έτσι-έτσι!!! Και άστους να κουρεύονται...... (TM) (...τους ταρατσόγατους  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## TheLaz

*ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ...??!!!??*

----------


## TheLaz

Να ζήσετε....αντε και καλούς απογόνους  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gkarad

Να ζήσετε και από εμένα και Βίον Ανθόσπαρτο......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papako

έχω χάσει επεισόδια. Τι έγινε, που έγινε?

----------


## mojiro

> έχω χάσει επεισόδια. Τι έγινε, που έγινε?


αμ δεν έκανε εδώ το έγκλημα...  ::

----------


## papashark

Ενας λιγότερος !

Τον τύλιξαν εκεί στην ξενιτιά  :: 

Βίος ανθόσπαρτο και πολλούς απογόνους από εμένα Νικήτα και Νάτα.

----------


## TheLaz

Ψιτ παιδί....τα καρφάκια με 220 τα εκανες ????  ::   ::   ::  
(δεν ανεβάζω άλλες....θα φας το κράξιμο από κοντά)

----------


## socrates

Ωωωωωωω! Βίος ανθόσπαρτο!

----------


## nvak

Κάθε ευτυχία.

Τώρα που τάχεις φρέσκα, μπορείς να γράψεις tutorial για τους ανύπαντρους.  ::

----------


## igna

Καλά δεν ήξερες, δεν ρώταγες?  ::   ::  

Για κατέβα προς τα κάτω Ναύαρχε να στα πούμε από κοντά.
Βίος ανθόσπαρτο, και καλά *ngiaκια*.  ::   ::

----------


## panxan

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Welcome to the club Νικήτααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## TheLaz

> ......και καλά *ngiaκια*.


Αυτό είναι που φοβάμαι...δεν μας έφτανε ο ένας....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από igna
> 
> ......και καλά *ngiaκια*.  
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι που φοβάμαι...δεν μας έφτανε ο ένας....


Θα έχει τουλάχιστον παρέα να μαζεύει τα νερά από τον κόμβο του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

Ναι , θα τα ντύνει Ναυτάκια και θα τα βάζει βάρδιες να φυλάνε τα νερά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Ναι ζήσετε παιδιά!!!

----------


## yorgos

Βίον ανθόσπαρτων και καλούς απογόνους να έχετε Νικήτα  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ωχ! παει κι αυτος?  :: 

Να ζησετε παιδια  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να ζουσετε βρε ... Άντε έλα να σου πετάξουμε κανένα 3Α  ::

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από igna
> 
> ......και καλά *ngiaκια*.  
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι που φοβάμαι...δεν μας έφτανε ο ένας....


Ωχ δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό. Φαντάσου έναν μπόμπο να σε κοιτάει με το σπινθηροβόλο βλέμμα του βοδιού που έχει ο Νικήτας. Φοβερό θα είναι  ::

----------


## JB172

Σας εύχομαι κάθε ευτυχία.  ::

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από igna
> 
> ...


Και το κουβαδάκι του στο χέρι.  ::   ::

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TheLaz
> 
> ...


πάμε ταράτσα παίτσουμε υποβλύχιο????

----------


## ysam

χαχαχαχαχα πολύ καλό... 

Άντε βρε και καλούς απογόνους..

----------


## ngia

::  ευχαριστώ




> Κάθε ευτυχία.
> 
> Τώρα που τάχεις φρέσκα, μπορείς να γράψεις tutorial για τους ανύπαντρους.


δε χρειάζεται .. ισχύουν οι ίδιες αρχές με αυτές που αναφέρονται στα tutorial για link, απλά σε μεγέθυνση  ::  

και προσοχή, τα δύο είδη λινκ μπορεί να έχουν παρεμβολές μεταξύ τους σε κάποιο βαθμό (αν αφιερώνεις χρόνο στο ένα σε βάρος του άλλου), ή μπορεί να συνυπάρχουν αρμονικά (ιντερνετάκι, τηλεφωνία, ταινιούλες κτλ)  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> ευχαριστώ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


Και μετά σου λέει ότι δεν τραβάει καράβι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> ευχαριστώ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


*Κάθε ευτυχία βρε θηρίο.*

Υ.Γ. Tutorial χρεάζεται, π.χ. τρίτο λινκ επιτρέπεται ? με τι κόστος, κατανάλωση, παρεμβολές με το πρώτο κλπ. 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Μχχμ, δεν απάντησες, οπότε το ξεχνάμε το tutorial μάλλον.

Έχω μερικές απορίες για τον γάμο, νομίζω είσαι ο καταλληλότερος να τις απαντήσεις, οι περισσότεροι κερδίζουν την κότα( από το γνωστό ανέκδοτο) σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις. 

Κατάφερες να φτάσεις στην απόφαση να παντρευτείς , κάνοντας λογικές συνεπαγωγές, ή έφτασε ο χρόνος στο όριο;
Είχες αποφασίσει πολύ καιρό πριν ότι όταν φτάσεις την Νάτα στον όριο ( ή αλλιώς όταν τα πράγματα είναι σωστά) θα παντρευτείς;
Χρειάστηκε η διαδικασία της ενδολοβοτόμησης;
Αν ναι, έκανες την επέμβαση σε εσένα ή στην Νάτα, και πόσο προσωρινή προβλέπεις ότι θα πρέπει να είναι; 
Αν δεν είναι στον δρόμο κιόλας, τώρα που παντρεύτηκες, μοιάζει πιο εύκολο να αποφασίσεις λογικά να κάνεις παιδιά;

Αν βρεις χρόνο, αν δεν φας ξύλο και αν δεν έκανες την επέμβαση σε εσένα απάντα σε παρακαλώ και θα σου δώσω ένα βουκεφάλα.  ::

----------


## acoul

άντε και του χρ... χιλιόχρονοι ήθελα να πω ...  ::

----------


## enaon

Για να το λές αυτό, εσύ μάλλον κότα θα κέρδιζες αν θα σε ρώταγα όταν παντρεύτηκες.  :: 
Ο Νικήτας δέν είναι για κότες, άλογο και μάλιστα βουκεφάλας του αξίζει. Για αυτό και τον ρωτάω άλλωστε, γιατί μάλλον κάτι θα έχει να πει.

----------


## klarabel

Επειδή έλειπα τις προηγούμενες μέρες έχασα επεισόδια....

Νικήτα τις καλύτερες ευχές μου, να ζήσετε αρμονικά και ευτυχισμένα. 

Δύο βασικά "συστατικά" που θεωρώ απαραίτητα σε μιά υγειή και αρμονική συμβίωση είναι η "εκτίμηση" και ο "σεβασμός" του ενός πρός τον άλλο, και να θυμάστε πάντα ότι τα "λίνκ" αυτού του τύπου δεν πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να "μπάζουν νερά" !!  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Βίον ανθόσπαρτο, μια ζωή γεμάτη με ευτυχία, υγεία και αγάπη, Πλοίαρχε...  ::  Βουρ για κουτσούβελο! (ελπίζω να μη δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στη γέννα, γιατί το παιδί θα βγει με ένα feeder στο χέρι...  ::  )

Στο γαμήλιο γλέντι είμαι σίγουρος πως είπες:
"Αντε, και του χρόνου να έχουμε το δικό μας υποβρύχιο..."

(κατά τη διαφήμιση δανείου της Εμπορικής, για όσους δεν το κατάλαβαν...  ::  )

----------


## ngia

> Υ.Γ. Tutorial χρεάζεται, π.χ. τρίτο λινκ επιτρέπεται ? με τι κόστος, κατανάλωση, παρεμβολές με το πρώτο κλπ.


..σου λέω δεν χρειάζεται άλλο tutorial … τα ίδια ισχύουν
Αν επιτρέπεται τρίτο λινκ, εξαρτάται το λινκ, τις υπηρεσίες κτλ.. πχ αν είναι σε άλλη μπάντα προφανώς και δε θα αλληλοπαρεμβάλονται, ενώ η κίνηση από το ένα θα περνάει μέσα από τα υπόλοιπα.. Επίσης κατά τα γνωστά φτιάχνουμε τα λινκ σταθερά και καλά, διαφορετικά με ακουλιές θα τρέχουμε συνέχεια στην ταράτσα




> Κατάφερες να φτάσεις στην απόφαση να παντρευτείς , κάνοντας λογικές συνεπαγωγές, ή έφτασε ο χρόνος στο όριο;


Μάλλον δε μοιάζει σα κατόρθωμα να φτάσεις στην απόφαση, τελικά, αλλά όταν γίνεται προκύπτει σαν να ήταν προσχεδιασμένο.




> Είχες αποφασίσει πολύ καιρό πριν ότι όταν φτάσεις την Νάτα στον όριο ( ή αλλιώς όταν τα πράγματα είναι σωστά) θα παντρευτείς;


Νομίζω δεν αποφασίζεις, μόνο του γίνεται, και μετά κοιτώντας προς τα πίσω όλα έχουν λογική και λόγο που έγιναν έτσι και όχι αλλιώς.




> Χρειάστηκε η διαδικασία της ενδολοβοτόμησης;
> Αν ναι, έκανες την επέμβαση σε εσένα ή στην Νάτα, και πόσο προσωρινή προβλέπεις ότι θα πρέπει να είναι;


Αν έχεις την ηρεμία σου δε χρειάζεται




> Αν δεν είναι στον δρόμο κιόλας, τώρα που παντρεύτηκες, μοιάζει πιο εύκολο να αποφασίσεις λογικά να κάνεις παιδιά;


Εκτός λογικού πλαισίου το αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς τελικά. Περπατάς στο δρόμο, πηγαίνεις σε διάφορα μέρη κι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι βρίσκονται παντού ανάμεσα μας, είναι περισσότερες απόσες νομίζες, είναι κρυμμένες μέσα σε φαρδιές μπλούζες, σε έχουν περικυκλώσει και όπως στην σχετική ταινία, έχουν σκοπό να καταλάβουν τον πλανήτη ολόκληρο.




> Αν βρεις χρόνο, αν δεν φας ξύλο και αν δεν έκανες την επέμβαση σε εσένα απάντα σε παρακαλώ και θα σου δώσω ένα βουκεφάλα.


Έχε χάρη που τέλειωσα σήμερα πιο νωρίς την μη εργασία μου, διότι θα έβρεχε και έπρεπε να προλάβω να μην βραχώ.

----------


## acoul

ααα και ένα howto να το βάλουμε στο info.awmn.net !!  ::  o john70/thelaz team θα πρέπει να γράψουν το ανάποδο howto --> πως να τη γλυτώσει κανείς και να έχει κοκι κάθε βράδυ  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Από τις απαντήσεις Σωτήρη είναι προφανές ποιος έκανε την ενδολοβοτόμηση ή μήπως είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος ... don know I am a duck  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

Ωχ.

----------


## TheLaz

Έγραψες Δημήτρη, γαμάτο...  ::   ::  

Κάτι μου λέει πάντως ότι σύντομα θα έχουμε και ngiaκια (με βατραχοπέδιλα φυσικά)

----------


## enaon

> Μάλλον δε μοιάζει σα κατόρθωμα να φτάσεις στην απόφαση, τελικά, αλλά όταν γίνεται προκύπτει σαν να ήταν προσχεδιασμένο.
> Νομίζω δεν αποφασίζεις, μόνο του γίνεται, και μετά κοιτώντας προς τα πίσω όλα έχουν λογική και λόγο που έγιναν έτσι και όχι αλλιώς.
> Εκτός λογικού πλαισίου το αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς τελικά. Περπατάς στο δρόμο, πηγαίνεις σε διάφορα μέρη κι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι βρίσκονται παντού ανάμεσα μας, είναι περισσότερες απόσες νομίζες, είναι κρυμμένες μέσα σε φαρδιές μπλούζες, σε έχουν περικυκλώσει και όπως στην σχετική ταινία, έχουν σκοπό να καταλάβουν τον πλανήτη ολόκληρο.
> Έχε χάρη που τέλειωσα σήμερα πιο νωρίς την μη εργασία μου, διότι θα έβρεχε και έπρεπε να προλάβω να μην βραχώ.


Χμμ, κατάλαβα περίπου, έκανες την υπέρβαση, πήρες τα πράγματα στα χέρια σου και αποφάσισες λογικά ότι όταν φτάσει η στιγμή που θα τα πάρει στο κρανίο, δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις και αλλιώς, οπότε περίμενες.. Και εγώ έτσι κάπως τα προσχεδίασα.
Στέλνω τον βουκε, τον φάλα τον κράτησα για εμένα  ::

----------


## RF

Νικήτα να ζήσετε και καλά ngiaκια !!!!!!

----------


## SV1CIM

Βίος ανθόσπαρτο και πολλούς απογόνους από εμένα Νικήτα και Νάτα
Τώρα βέβαια έλα εσύ μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα και τα λέμε …….!!!!!!!!

----------


## TheLaz

Να οργανώσω σωλήνα  ::  για Σαβ βράδυ ? 
Δεν το γλιτώνεις το bachelor...έστω και κατόπιν εορτής  ::   ::  δεν θα ξεφύγεις έτσι εύκολα..
Βρες τι δικαιολογία θα πεις από τώρα για να πάρεις άδεια εξόδου (παρακαλούνται τα παντρεμένα
ρεμάλια Ζωγράφου gkarad, panxan, mimisno κλπ κλπ κλπ να δώσουν τα φώτα τους) χαβαλέ θα έχει,
θα σε γδύσουν τα κοριτσάκια στην πίστα - μη βάλεις κάτι ακριβό συνήθως το σκίζουν -και διάφορα άλλα προβλεπόμενα...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Να συντηρησει τον κομβο του πρωτα και μετα να τον πατε οπου θελετε! Δεν μπορει να αφηνει μαραζωμενο τον trackman χωρις traffic και να γυρνα εδω κι εκει  ::

----------


## commando

χαχα να ζησετε ,τελικα ειχα δικιο κανενα firewall δεν μπορει να αντεξει στην επιθεση...
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=39237&p=554700

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Να συντηρησει τον κομβο του πρωτα και μετα να τον πατε οπου θελετε! Δεν μπορει να αφηνει μαραζωμενο τον trackman χωρις traffic και να γυρνα εδω κι εκει



Αυτό ξαναπές το!!! Ακούς Νικήτα;;;  ::  Δεν είναι μόνο ο Trackman χωρίς traffic...  ::

----------


## TheLaz

[attachment=3:bhwtbetg]IMG00029-20090613-1849.jpg[/attachment:bhwtbetg]
[attachment=2:bhwtbetg]IMG00030-20090613-1904.jpg[/attachment:bhwtbetg]
[attachment=1:bhwtbetg]IMG00031-20090613-1904.jpg[/attachment:bhwtbetg]
[attachment=0:bhwtbetg]IMG00032-20090613-1906.jpg[/attachment:bhwtbetg]

----------


## geosid

> [attachment=3:1nnb7tdu]IMG00029-20090613-1849.jpg[/attachment:1nnb7tdu]
> [attachment=2:1nnb7tdu]IMG00030-20090613-1904.jpg[/attachment:1nnb7tdu]
> [attachment=1:1nnb7tdu]IMG00031-20090613-1904.jpg[/attachment:1nnb7tdu]
> [attachment=0:1nnb7tdu]IMG00032-20090613-1906.jpg[/attachment:1nnb7tdu]


ο badge πολλη κοιταει το μεσαιο δαχτυλο και απορω!!!!

----------


## spirosco

Ρε Νικητα εγινε κατι φανταστικο αυτες τις μερες. Οσο ελειπες το link με trackman επαιζε μια χαρα ή δεν επαιζε καθολου ισως  ::  
Απο τη μερα που γυρισες εχει μισο δευτερολεπτο latency.
Πες μου και μενα ρε πως το καταφερατε αυτο!

Υ.Γ Ο trackman ειναι αγιο παιδι που δεν χαλαει πραγματα, γι'αυτο ειπα να ρωτησω την απεναντι πλευρα.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

Βασικα επειδη ο Νικητας ηθελε να κανει μπανιο, χρησιμοποιει το νερο που μαζευουν τα πιατα, αλλα επειδη αυτα ειναι υποβρυχια, δεν δουλευουν καλα οταν πεφτει η σταθμη του νερου, οποτε χειροτερο σημα.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

μια ματιά 5 χρόνια πίσω ...

----------


## mojiro

> μια ματιά 5 χρόνια πίσω ...


ένα χρόνο πριν τον χωρισμό σας...  ::

----------


## klarabel

To link με #3267 (TheLaz) είναι down ? Toν βλέπει κάποιος τον κόμβο ?

----------


## john70

Και το δικό μου μαζι του !

----------


## ngia

τώρα, έρχομαι να το φτιάξω

----------


## john70

Μπα έρχεσαι Ελλάδα ?? ποτε με το καλο ??

----------


## ngia

ήρθα

----------


## john70

Αντε ρε ξενιτεμένε ! Καφέ ?

----------


## klarabel

Welcome home !!

----------


## ngia

Αντικαταστάθηκε ένα itox με χαλασμένη flash με ένα RΒ453G.
Κατέβηκαν τα δύο AP (έχει μείνει η omni κεραία την οποία κολώνω να την κατεβάσω, μάλλον δεν κοιτάγαμε κάτω όταν τα βάζαμε).
Η κατανάλωση του κόμβου έχει πέσει στα 110watt (από 500 πριν 4 χρόνια).
Nq, bliz εκπέμπω ..

----------


## klarabel

Με λίγη καθυστέρηση, ( μόλις πρίν λίγο το είδα) πώς γιόρταζες χθές. Δεν πειράζει πολύχρονος Νικήτα, πολλές ευχές !!

----------

